# Guarantee Status vs. IGT/OGT/VGT



## SnackyStacky

I've seen a lot of confusion about the difference between a Guarantee Status Stateroom and IGT/OGT/VGT bookings.

*What is Guarantee Status?*

Guarantee Status means that when you book a particular category, Disney is not able to assign you a stateroom number at the time of booking. As you get closer to your sail date, Disney will assign you a room number. You can end up in *any* stateroom that is in the category you booked. However, at their discretion, Disney may upgrade you. It's not necessarily likely that you'll receive an upgrade - but it is possible. 

If you try to book a stateroom and you want to be next to or near (or maybe, even - far away from) a particular stateroom, you may wish to book a the next highest category so you can confirm a particular stateroom number where you need it.

This is just like *any* other Disney Cruise Line booking. There's nothing special about; other than the fact that you won't know which particular stateroom you're in. All the normal deposit, change and cancellation policies will apply.

On some confirmations/documentation, you'll see this referred to as "GTY". That's an abbreviation for Guarantee status.

Guarantee status is similar to a room assignment. Suppose you book category 8A. You go to pick a room, and you must select "guarantee status". You would then talk about this as "category 8A, guarantee status".

*What is IGT/OGT/VGT?*

IGT/OGT/VGT is a special type of discount program. In return for some very strict cancellation/change policies, Disney will sell you a stateroom that is an Inside Stateroom (IGT), and Oceanview Stateroom (OGT) or a Verandah Stateroom (VGT). You can end up in ANY category on a particular ship that is within the those types of staterooms.

Categories for staterooms on the Wonder/Magic:
Inside (IGT): 10A, 10B, 10C, 11A, 11B, 11C
Oceanview (OGT): 9A, 9B, 9C, 9D
Verandah (VGT): 4A, 4B, 4E, 5A, 5B, 5C, 6A, 7A

Categories for staterooms on the Dream/Fantasy:
Inside (IGT): 10A, 11A, 11B, 11C
Oceanview (OGT): 8A, 8B, 8C, 8D, 9A, 9B, 9C, 9D
Verandah (VGT): 4A, 4B, 4C, 4D, 4E, 5A, 5B, 5C, 5D, 5E, 6A, 6B, 7A

IGT/OGT/VGT staterooms are not available on every sailing. If they're available for the sailing you're looking at, it will be the first option listed when you click on "Inside Staterooms", "Oceanview Staterooms" or "Staterooms with Verandah" on the Disney Cruise Line booking engine.

When you book one of these rooms, you can end up in ANY of the above listed categories that falls into the class you booked (Inside, Oceanview or Verandah). In exchange for the lower price, you give up not only knowing where your stateroom will be, but also which category it will be. Further, *no changes are permitted to one of these booking*. Payment is due, in full, at the time of booking. Once it's booked, THAT'S IT. No changes. No sail date changes. No passenger changes. No name changes. Nothing. It is also completely non-refundable. You will lose everything if you try to cancel one of these. Additionally, once you are assigned a stateroom, again - that's it. You have no recourse to change the room. 

The only way one of these staterooms is similar to Guarantee Status is that you don't know where the room will be located.

IGT/OGT/VGT is a stateroom CATEGORY. If you book one of these, you refer to it as OGT, IGT or VGT. (Or, if you're speaking of them in general terms, people will sometimes say *GT or XGT)

There's a lot of posts on the board that confuse the two. If you're wondering when you'll get out of Guarantee Status and have a stateroom assignment, you can refer to "guarantee status", "guarantee", "gty" or "GTY" in your question or post.

If you're wondering when you'll get your stateroom assignment based on an IGT/OGT/VGT, reference it as IGT, OGT or VGT.

Hopefully that will help clear up the confusion between the two.


----------



## llqool

Thanks for posting this!  It's a good explanation on a puzzling topic.  We are Category 9 GTY for our June NYC cruise, but *not* OGT...this was especially confusing for us since we switched last minute from an August cruise on the Fantasy, and if we wanted to book any excursions/Palo, we had to pay in full since we were already within our window.  

We *did* sail last year with the "other kind" of discount GTY fare, I believe, when we did the KSF special on the May Alaska cruise.  We had to pay in full with no changes allowed.


----------



## All American

Thanks for posting this.  Since I am new to this cruising thing, I have found these combinations of letters to be the most confusing on the Dis.  Often, I skip threads with them in it because I simply did not understand.  It makes much more sense now.


----------



## scoob2011

Thanks for the posting.
We are doing our third cruise in June and it turns out we are still noobs.


----------



## Green Tea

You can still purchase trip insurance that could cover the cancellation of the restrictive booking.   When you go through ************.com they ask total amount to insure.   Special restrictions wouldn't matter as far as the independant insurer was concerned.


----------



## 226ra

We were able to upgrade an IGT at the port.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

226ra said:


> We were able to upgrade an IGT at the port.



Good to know!


----------



## abbyar

What was the price differential?


----------



## Tiger926

We booked GTY last April for this August on Fantasy, and our stateroom was declared at time of booking.

It changed a few weeks later, to the room next door (not sure why?).

I keep reading that you don't get your GTY stateroom right away, but we did.

Not sure why? Tiger


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tiger926 said:


> We booked GTY last April for this August on Fantasy, and our stateroom was declared at time of booking.
> 
> It changed a few weeks later, to the room next door (not sure why?).
> 
> I keep reading that you don't get your GTY stateroom right away, but we did.
> 
> Not sure why? Tiger



GTY room assignments can be made at any time (including the day of booking and the day of embarkation).

My guess on the room change was someone wanted to book that room specifically, or there was a party of multiple rooms that wanted it.


----------



## DisneyOrBustColorado

Thanks for posting this!!!  I've always been confused about all of these bookings.  Is it possible to save $$ when booking in these catagories?  I usually already have the onboard booking bonus & I book very far out to get the best rate.  From your experience are the GTY or OGT/VGT room less expensive than booking normally with the onboard bonuses?


----------



## Tiger926

PrincessShmoo said:


> GTY room assignments can be made at any time (including the day of booking and the day of embarkation).
> 
> My guess on the room change was someone wanted to book that room specifically, or there was a party of multiple rooms that wanted it.



Thanks. That is contrary to what the OP has above, as it states that Disney is not able to assign a stateroom number at time of booking.

Our new stateroom is within our category, so it will be interesting to see if it changes again.

Tiger


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tiger926 said:


> Thanks. That is contrary to what the OP has above, as it states that Disney is not able to assign a stateroom number at time of booking.
> 
> Our new stateroom is within our category, so it will be interesting to see if it changes again.
> 
> Tiger



Did you actually pick the first room?  Or was it assigned the same day by DCL?  That would be the difference.


----------



## lark

226ra said:


> We were able to upgrade an IGT at the port.



Finally!  A first hand report.  Can you give any more details -- particularly if you know any of the details about what category they used as a baseline for the upgrade.


----------



## lark

SnackyStacky said:


> You can end up in *any* stateroom that is in the category you booked. However, at their discretion, Disney may upgrade you. It's not necessarily likely that you'll receive an upgrade - but it is possible.



This gets reported a lot.  It also seems consistent with many reports on this board.

It's interesting, though, that it doesn't appear to be documented anywhere by DCL.  In fact, the language on the web page indicates that you are guaranteed the category you booked.  I think if you put a "do not upgrade" on your GTY reservation, they supposedly attempt to honor it.  

I think one reason it's not documented is because they assume nobody would ever mind an upgrade, but there actually might be circumstances one might wish to put a do not upgrade note on the reservation.


----------



## 226ra

lark said:


> Finally!  A first hand report.  Can you give any more details -- particularly if you know any of the details about what category they used as a baseline for the upgrade.


It was ~$490 to go to an ocean view cabin, $900 to go to verandah. The verandah upgrade was ~$500 cheaper at port than if I had purchased a VGT at the time of booking. we checked in at around 12:30 pm so in our case there were still upgrades available 90 min after the first check in window opened.


----------



## lark

226ra said:


> It was ~$490 to go to an ocean view cabin, $900 to go to verandah. The verandah upgrade was ~$500 cheaper at port than if I had purchased a VGT at the time of booking. we checked in at around 12:30 pm so in our case there were still upgrades available 90 min after the first check in window opened.



Thanks for the report. It makes sense. The mantra that you can't upgrade because the room already is heavily discounted didn't make sense. More revenue is more revenue.


----------



## Annabell

DisneyOrBustColorado said:


> Thanks for posting this!!!  I've always been confused about all of these bookings.  Is it possible to save $$ when booking in these catagories?  I usually already have the onboard booking bonus & I book very far out to get the best rate.  From your experience are the GTY or OGT/VGT room less expensive than booking normally with the onboard bonuses?



In my opinion, those IGT/OGT/VGT rates are similar to the day-1 prices so if you have booked a cruise far out and used the onboard booking discount you would still have a better deal than the restricted rates. 

The restricted rates seems "heavily" discounted because you compare it to those fares that is offered close to the sail dates and hence much higher than prices at day-1. This all due to the tier pricing system that DCL uses.

In summary.....it is still good if you can book far out but if you cannot do that then it might be OK to wait till last minute and hope for some restricted rates ! Just my 2 cents !


----------



## TDC Nala

> Thanks. That is contrary to what the OP has above, as it states that Disney is not able to assign a stateroom number at time of booking.



What the OP should say is that the PASSENGER cannot choose the stateroom number at the time of booking. DCL CAN possibly assign a stateroom at booking though.


----------



## lark

Annabell said:


> In my opinion, those IGT/OGT/VGT rates are similar to the day-1 prices so if you have booked a cruise far out and used the onboard booking discount you would still have a better deal than the restricted rates.



When Fantasy started releasing some IGT/OGT/VGT fares, I actually did a comparison, and you're basically right, although I found a few occasions where IGT was better than opening day cat 11C -- one one sailing by nearly $400 for a family of 4 even with an onboard booking discount.  VGT also was pretty close, although it depends on what you compare to.  If you compare to 7A, which is the lowest category you can get with a VGT, day one bookings actually come out better, but of course many with VGT get cat 4 or 5, where the difference can be thousands.  Depends on your risk tolerance.  

Unfortunately, the data on Fantasy day-1 is not extensive, despite the great resources here.


----------



## Tiger926

PrincessShmoo said:


> Did you actually pick the first room?  Or was it assigned the same day by DCL?  That would be the difference.



Disney assigned us a stateroom at time of booking.



TDC Nala said:


> What the OP should say is that the PASSENGER cannot choose the stateroom number at the time of booking. DCL CAN possibly assign a stateroom at booking though.



This is what I thought it should say, but I am no expert by any means, so thanks for that clarfication.

The way the OP worded it made it sound like no staterooms are assigned at time of booking (whether by guest or Disney), and that is why I clarified with our experience that we have had our stateroom since time of booking.

Tiger


----------



## p17blo

I have booked 2 VGTs
First was January 2012 and I got 10122 which is a 4a
Second is for May 2012 and I have just been assigned 10560 which is a 4a

Both of the rates I paid were FAR CHEAPER than booking 12 months out with OBC and OBD.

The only downside I have experience of booking VGT is that you have to wait and then most/all of the excursions and restaurant bookings etc are sold out.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

p17blo said:


> I have booked 2 VGTs
> First was January 2012 and I got 10122 which is a 4a
> Second is for May 2012 and I have just been assigned 10560 which is a 4a
> 
> Both of the rates I paid were FAR CHEAPER than booking 12 months out with OBC and OBD.
> 
> The only downside I have experience of booking VGT is that you have to wait and then most/all of the excursions and restaurant bookings etc are sold out.



Thanks for the update, and congrats in the great room!


----------



## scottofsdea

Do you book these online or with TA? How far in advance?


----------



## mmouse37

scottofsdea said:


> Do you book these online or with TA? How far in advance?



They can be booked by a TA or yourself at the DCL site.  The only way to know if a specific cruise you are interested in has these rates available is to actually go through through a dummy booking.  If one of the categories comes up as IGT, OGT or VGT then they are being offered on that cruise.  There is no master list or anything.  Or, you can call and ask Disney or a TA to check.

There is no real consistency in when they release these....sometimes it is a few weeks before sailing, sometimes it is a few months.  It is for DCL to fill a ship with so they offer them at random times when they want to fill a ship.  

This thread lists all the restrictions that are associated with these rates.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2629213

MJ


----------



## SnackyStacky

mmouse37 said:


> They can be booked by a TA or yourself at the DCL site.  The only way to know if a specific cruise you are interested in has these rates available is to actually go through through a dummy booking.  If one of the categories comes up as IGT, OGT or VGT then they are being offered on that cruise.  There is no master list or anything.  Or, you can call and ask Disney or a TA to check.
> 
> There is no real consistency in when they release these....sometimes it is a few weeks before sailing, sometimes it is a few months.  It is for DCL to fill a ship with so they offer them at random times when they want to fill a ship.
> 
> This thread lists all the restrictions that are associated with these rates.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2629213
> 
> MJ



To piggy back on this - just because you see IGT/OGT/VGT available today, doesn't mean you'll see it tomorrow.

And just because it's one price today, doesn't mean it will be the same price tomorrow.

If you see one, you're happy with the price, and you're okay with the terms and conditions of these particular discounted categories, book it.


----------



## scottofsdea

Thank you for your help!  I found some online this evening...better prices than we paid for a cruise in July!  WOW!


----------



## mmouse37

bumping up.....there still seems to be confusion about the difference between the regular GTY bookings and the last minute IGT, OGT, VGT bookings so I bumped up this helpful thread.

It is confusing because DCL has two types of guarantees.

One is a regular GTY which means that DCL has sold a certain percentage of cabins in a particular category.  If you want to book that category you will have to book it at GTY meaning you can't be assigned a specific stateroom when you book.  You will be assigned a stateroom in the category you booked or possibly a higher category...never a lower category.  You will get your cabin assignment at anytime prior to your cruise...usually 45-30 days before sailing.  A GTY price is the same as an assigned price...no discount just because the category is in GTY status.

IGT, OGT, VGT are discounted categories with very low rates that DCL offers on some cruises that may not be selling as well as they hoped or if they are just trying to fill a ship.  They are offered usually after the 75 PIF date.  The are greatly discounted, but come with many restrictions....no name changes, no location choices, no cancelling, no moving dates, no anything.  The tradeoff is a great price as long as you don't need to make any changes and are willing to be assigned anywhere DCL puts you.  It could be a higher category or it could be what you booked.  You don't get your cabin assignment until about 10-14 days before your cruise.

These rates are meant to be last minute rates and that is why they are usually offered after the PIF date.  They are for new bookings only.  You can't switch a current rate for one of the discounted rates unless you completely cancel your regular rate cabin and take a hit with a penalty.  But, sometimes people still save money when they cancel with penalty and book the cheaper *GT categories.

Hope this helps.

MJ

MJ


----------



## love280mickey

do they also reduce points requirements to reflect the igt/ogt/vgt rates?  That would be nice.


----------



## mmouse37

bumping up for reference.

MJ


----------



## Rogue1230

I know all these stand for guaranteed rates, but what are the differences between the abbreviations and how do I find them?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Rogue1230 said:


> I know all these stand for guaranteed rates, but what are the differences between the abbreviations and how do I find them?




When a certain percentage of rooms within a category are booked, the category goes GTY. You still pay the same price for a, say, GTY 9B that you would if you book a specific 9B room.

The only savings comes in if, IF, DCL puts you in a room that is a higher category than you booked, you won't pay additional money for it. Most people who book GTY get the category they booked. 

There is some confusion between GTY and *GT rates. The *GT rates are the last minute restricted fares that come out about 60-90 days out on those cruises that aren't selling well.

With the *GT rates you book a type of room (IGT - Interior; OGT - Oceanview; VGT - Verandah) at a discounted rate and DCL will assign you to a room of that type. Since each type of room has 2 (or more) categories within it, these rates can be a savings. However, I will point out that the *GT rates typically are higher that the rate was on the same room on opening day. There are several restrictions with the *GT bookings, including there are no refunds.

If you don't care what room you have, and can travel fairly soon after booking, these rates are probably looking into. Not all cruises will have them.  You will only find the *GT rates by keeping an eye on a specific cruise that you may be interested in.  They just appear (and disappear) randomly.


----------



## mmouse37

I think I will merge these two threads

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

bumping up again for reference


----------



## Rogue1230

Thank you both very much, those answers were exactly what I needed!!


----------



## luv2sleep

Can this be made into a sticky at the top?  It's very helpful.


----------



## mmouse37

Yes...I will make it a sticky for awhile but you can also "subscribe" to a particular thread so you will always have it.  Just click on THREAD TOOLS and choose SUBSCRIBE TO THREAD.

MJ


----------



## sunryzez

When you have a guarantee rate can you still book everything at your alloted time ( silver status) so 90 days out? Or do you need to wait for an actual room assignment first?


----------



## luv2sleep

sunryzez said:
			
		

> When you have a guarantee rate can you still book everything at your alloted time ( silver status) so 90 days out? Or do you need to wait for an actual room assignment first?



You can book anytime on any cruise as long as you are paid in full and your booking window is open. You don't need a room assignment.


----------



## Siblingts

Thanks for the clarification! We are GTY in April and are wanting to do the FE and hoping they assign the room before we go so we can participate.


----------



## dizzyr

This may seem like a silly question but if I booked online with Disney (no deal or special restrictive code just a regular booking) and picked my cabin does that mean it's my cabin or can they still change it?

We booked a family deluxe with Verrandah (Category O4E) and picked cabin #5546 which from what I have been reading was quite the score due to the size of the Verrrandah (just a lucky pick on my part - I had no idea) and now I have my heart set on it and I'm worried they may change it after reading other threads about upgrades etc. 

I'm thinking the only upgrade that would be available would be concierge because the the O4D, C, B and A would just be different decks and not so much an upgrade?


----------



## luv2sleep

dizzyr said:
			
		

> This may seem like a silly question but if I booked online with Disney (no deal or special restrictive code just a regular booking) and picked my cabin does that mean it's my cabin or can they still change it?
> 
> We booked a family deluxe with Verrandah (Category O4E) and picked cabin #5546 which from what I have been reading was quite the score due to the size of the Verrrandah (just a lucky pick on my part - I had no idea) and now I have my heart set on it and I'm worried they may change it after reading other threads about upgrades etc.
> 
> I'm thinking the only upgrade that would be available would be concierge because the the O4D, C, B and A would just be different decks and not so much an upgrade?



Ask Disney to put a 'do not move' note on your reservation. The only way they'd change your stateroom is to move you because something was wrong with the room or if they needed that room for some reason. Usually they'd give you an upgrade to a better category, though.


----------



## mmouse37

bumping up

MJ


----------



## rsauer

As I understand it, upgrading opportunity depends on time of booking, Castaway club membership, DVC membership, ship capacity, and other factors. We were upgraded from a GTY room on the 2010 WBTA cruise. This took us from ocean view to Veranda. Wonderful. The final decisions are made at the 45 day out timeframe.


----------



## WonderTwinsMom

226ra said:


> It was ~$490 to go to an ocean view cabin, $900 to go to verandah. The verandah upgrade was ~$500 cheaper at port than if I had purchased a VGT at the time of booking. we checked in at around 12:30 pm so in our case there were still upgrades available 90 min after the first check in window opened.



Our family is going on DCL for the first time on the 2-week eastbound transatlantic cruise. Our 3-year old twins are so excited. We haven't cruised in about 4 years now, but have done the Trans-atlantic previously on Royal carribbean. We are new to Disney. Would appreciate it if u ...
- have helpful tips on travelling with tots
- meeting the princess/disney characters for photo op or breakfast
- going to the bippipity bop pity boutique / pirate area
- have u been happy leaving your tots in their "daycare"

Many thanks in advance!!!
Teri


----------



## topsy

I am about to put a deposit down on the 2014 EBTA cruise. However, I am sailing to Alaska in Sept 2013 and will try to re-shop the EBTA whilst onboard. Does this mean I should try to book a non IGT/OGT/VGT room now as I wouldn't be able to cancel/move it if I need to in September? 

Also when booking via the DCL website, how do I knoe which rooms fall under these categories? I am looking for the cheapest Deluxe Inside Stateroom and am booking from the UK, not sure whether that makes a difference on the website?!


----------



## rsauer

Generally there are good discounts when you rebook on a cruise. As the Alaska cruise is 9 months from sailing of the EBTA, there may be some good deals. You can rebook, but I have never done this. I do not believe there are cancellation fees. Disney raises prices in steps between the time the cruise is available and the time it sails.

As for room types, check online or get a brochure with ship deck plans. Rooms are numbered and color coded by type and rate. 

We are considering the EBTA and will be using DVC points.


----------



## Fsugirl24

thanks so much for this info!


----------



## DisneyMom0115

WE have booked a VGT for May 4, 2013 on the Disney Magic - just YESTERDAY!

The only issue/question I have is - what if the room we are assigned is in poor condition?  I had a friend of a friend who sailed the Magic in October and she showed me pictures of her bathroom - there were missing tiles, cracks in the tub, not pristine, clean condition!

If I were to encounter this problem, is it enough to try and transfer to another room or would I have to be stuck w/ the room (if this were to happen).

The friend was able to get some OBC but I think she was stuck in that room


----------



## GirlTideFan

I am a first time Disney Cruiser and have a silly question.  How do you know when you have been assigned a room when you have a GTY reservation?  Do you get an email or do you just have to continually check the disneycruise.com site?


----------



## rsauer

Rooms are finalized at 45 days out. Check the DCL website then. Your room should be specified at that time. You might call the phone center before that, but it is unlikely you will get any info.


----------



## PWammy

DisneyMom0115 said:


> WE have booked a VGT for May 4, 2013 on the Disney Magic - just YESTERDAY!
> 
> The only issue/question I have is - what if the room we are assigned is in poor condition?  I had a friend of a friend who sailed the Magic in October and she showed me pictures of her bathroom - there were missing tiles, cracks in the tub, not pristine, clean condition!
> 
> If I were to encounter this problem, is it enough to try and transfer to another room or would I have to be stuck w/ the room (if this were to happen).
> 
> The friend was able to get some OBC but I think she was stuck in that room



I can't see why they wouldn't move you or correct what was wrong unless there was no place to put you but IDK.  Sailing VGT next week and hoping for the best.  I don't think our ship is full though.


----------



## TurnersMom

Hello, does anyone know about a guarantee deluxe oceanview?  I thought we were booked in a room that was just a GTY room with an oceanview.  But the TA has us as Deck 1.  Is this some special deal we got ourselves into?  It is a category 9D.
Thanks


----------



## Lady Duchess

I have a 7A category and we did not pay it all in full. The booking confirmation says GTY. So, yes this is confusing and I can end up any where in that cabin category


----------



## mrsmith9

I recently booked 05E GTY on the Dream hoping for one of the extended veranda rooms at the aft of the ship, and when they assigned my a room it was an upgrade to a 05D room on the starboard side of the ship.

To be honest I don't consider a 05A, 05B, 05C, or 05D an upgrade from a 05E room.


----------



## tpettie

mrsmith9 said:


> I recently booked 05E GTY on the Dream hoping for one of the extended veranda rooms at the aft of the ship, and when they assigned my a room it was an upgrade to a 05D room on the starboard side of the ship.
> 
> To be honest I don't consider a 05A, 05B, 05C, or 05D an upgrade from a 05E room.



That is my worry...  I too have a category 5E and I picked that especially for the extended veranda so what is one to do??  I don't want one of the tiny verandas...


----------



## KittyKat1978

Here is my experience with booking a VGT room.

I originally invited my mom to come with me and she said that she didn't think she would come due to family issues.

I booked the VGT with a single fare rate (Just about 200%) and called her all excited because I was going to book GTY 7A and saved myself $600.

I told her that it was a great rate and I couldn't make any changes........the phone goes silent.......she said that she talked it over with my Dad and he was going to buy the cruise for her birthday.

I felt horrible and said, it's a long shot, but I will call and ask Disney if they will add you.

And they did 

So you can make changes by adding people to the reservation.  But the amount was due immediately and there are no refunds.  And I am guessing you can't take people off either.  

So in my case all worked out well


----------



## Narnia_girl

I'm fairly confused. On our last cruise I booked it myself through the DCL website. We were assigned our rooms at about 45 days and given a slight upgrade to a sideways 11 room.  It was fine. 


For our next cruise, I booked with our travel agent and we already have exact room numbers. I was very surprised since it's more than a year away.  I'm unclear now about any changes we want to make: we might add a niece to our room or we might like to upgrade.  Can I do those things or are we locked in to this room?


----------



## cruisecrasher

Narnia_girl said:


> I'm fairly confused. On our last cruise I booked it myself through the DCL website. We were assigned our rooms at about 45 days and given a slight upgrade to a sideways 11 room.  It was fine.
> 
> For our next cruise, I booked with our travel agent and we already have exact room numbers. I was very surprised since it's more than a year away.  I'm unclear now about any changes we want to make: we might add a niece to our room or we might like to upgrade.  Can I do those things or are we locked in to this room?



You may be able to add/alter until the ship or clubs or lifeboat capacity in your room section fills.


----------



## Bonniec

1. Can you get Disney insurance on a GT so that if for some reason you couldn't go, you'd still get a credit like on their regular cruises?

2. Is there a link somewhere explaining what the categories actually mean. I.e., 7a, 5b, etc. 

3. I keep reading the comparisons between GT and 1st day bookings. Do prices jump right up after the very first day?


----------



## TheLorax

How much of a discount is it.


----------



## uglpetti

The discount we got was about 7-10%. Was a great adventure for our first cruise experience where we didn't have a cabin preference. We booked VGT (guaranteed veranda) and got a much larger cabin/veranda that standard. Was a great experience.


----------



## alessina17

Thanks for posting about this...I was curious to know what it was all about!


----------



## charzdis

We just booked a VGT room on the Disney Fantasy for Oct. 5th, first cruise, and a surprise for my two boys (5 and 10). So, does the category 7A really only sleep 3, and if so will Disney try to put us (there are 4 of us) in that category?


----------



## Canadianfamily

I saw this question posted earlier but didn't see an answer- if you have a VGT (or IGT/OGT) booked, how do you know when you have a stateroom assigned? I've been checking online but will I also get an email when our room is assigned? TIA!


----------



## Paula25

And while I promise to report back on our rooms, I will not be complaining, no matter what we get (hmm....I hope that's still true after the cruise...).  Six of us on a 7 day DISNEY cruise for less than $3200.  My boys sometimes eat that much food in a week.  We may actually save money by being on the cruise


----------



## Saralyn

charzdis said:


> We just booked a VGT room on the Disney Fantasy for Oct. 5th, first cruise, and a surprise for my two boys (5 and 10). So, does the category 7A really only sleep 3, and if so will Disney try to put us (there are 4 of us) in that category?



It's been my experience that if you book a cruise for 4 people and give them 4 names, the system will not let them book you in a room that will not accommodate 4 people.


----------



## California Gal

We booked over a year ago, our sailing is empty 12/8.  They offered us a 5A balcony upgrade from a 8D which is a family stateroom. I didn't take it they wanted 65.00 more. They offered a VGT for 400 less than what we paid and a Florida resident for 800.00 less this is the one thing that bothers me about Disney compared to other cruiselines.  They will not offer any adjustment where other lines will give a onboard credit to make up some of the difference.  If it was cost efficient I would cancel but it isn't and they probably know that.  Just grouchy.


----------



## Marshay

California Gal said:


> We booked over a year ago, our sailing is empty 12/8.  They offered us a 5A balcony upgrade from a 8D which is a family stateroom. I didn't take it they wanted 65.00 more. They offered a VGT for 400 less than what we paid and a Florida resident for 800.00 less this is the one thing that bothers me about Disney compared to other cruiselines.  They will not offer any adjustment where other lines will give a onboard credit to make up some of the difference.  If it was cost efficient I would cancel but it isn't and they probably know that.  Just grouchy.



I'm a newbie to this and don't quite understand your post.  Please help so I can learn.

So what did you book a year ago?  Have the prices actually gone down since you booked?  And that is why it is upsetting?  

If I read this correctly, you paid more a year ago than what the current costs are today.  DCL will upgrade you to a balcony but will charge you $65...or you can get what you booked but actually compared to booking today, you overpaid.

Is this correct? 

I haven't tried any of the Guaranteed bookings yet as I just don't understand exactly what I am getting...

Thanks!


----------



## Cap

The explanation of Guarantee Status at the first post in this thread is not necessarily correct.  I booked and got a Guarantee Status for a 5E stateroom.  These are all at the stern of the ship, which is what we wanted.  When they assigned a room, Disney put us in a Cat 7 mid-ships by the elevator and refused to accept my complaint that their assignment was a much worse room.

Essentially they said that Guarantee Status for 5E means 5E or higher category to them.  We had even asked the cast member who booked us originally to mark the record that we did not want an upgrade except to concierge.  This request was ignored.

Beware of Guarantee Status.

Cap


----------



## p17blo

Deleted


----------



## bobbiwoz

Can you get insurance if you book *GT room?


----------



## momof3lovebugs

Cap said:


> The explanation of Guarantee Status at the first post in this thread is not necessarily correct.  I booked and got a Guarantee Status for a 5E stateroom.  These are all at the stern of the ship, which is what we wanted.  When they assigned a room, Disney put us in a Cat 7 mid-ships by the elevator and refused to accept my complaint that their assignment was a much worse room.
> 
> Essentially they said that Guarantee Status for 5E means 5E or higher category to them.  We had even asked the cast member who booked us originally to mark the record that we did not want an upgrade except to concierge.  This request was ignored.
> 
> Beware of Guarantee Status.
> 
> Cap



I am still trying to get the hang of this, but isn't a cat7 LOWER than a cat 5? No matter what letter you attach to it-a, b,c,d, e??
How can Disney assign you a cabin that is less than what you paid for? Now I am more than a little concerned....


----------



## Justacruiser

deleted post.


----------



## Ofinn

Marshay said:


> I'm a newbie to this and don't quite understand your post.  Please help so I can learn.
> 
> So what did you book a year ago?  Have the prices actually gone down since you booked?  And that is why it is upsetting?
> 
> If I read this correctly, you paid more a year ago than what the current costs are today.  DCL will upgrade you to a balcony but will charge you $65...or you can get what you booked but actually compared to booking today, you overpaid.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> I haven't tried any of the Guaranteed bookings yet as I just don't understand exactly what I am getting...
> 
> Thanks!



The prices for VGT rates this fall were significantly lower than opening day. I think I priced out an Oct cruise for around 3200 2a and 2k. If it's past the 75 day mark your only option is too cancel and rebook, but you loose your deposit. It still may save you a few hundred dollars, but not worth the hastle for most people. DCL wil not let you change a reg booking to VGT. 

We have vacation time the last 2 weeks in October and the first week in Dec 2014. I was going to book onboard the Fantasy in January, but I have decided to hold out for GT rates. I'm sure with 4 ships sailing out of Florida next Fall there are going to be some great discounts. I really don't care which ship I'm on or the itinerary. I'm going for the best price. If your flexible waiting for GT rates can save you some significant money.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Experienced *GT peeps, I have a question.  What is the likelihood of being able to book 4 people 1 adult/3 kids on the May PC cruise?


----------



## Ofinn

sweetlovin' said:


> Experienced *GT peeps, I have a question.  What is the likelihood of being able to book 4 people 1 adult/3 kids on the May PC cruise?



I waited on VGT rates last May. It never happened. VGT rates are pretty much a given Sept- Jan. The rest of year is pretty random. I did see VGT rates the week after Easter break this year. I think your best chance would be the week of April 26.  This year they have 2 ships doing the Bahamas cruises so maybe those cruises wont sell out. It is possible there could be more VGT rates next year.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Ofinn said:


> I waited on VGT rates last May. It never happened. VGT rates are pretty much a given Sept- Jan. The rest of year is pretty random. I did see VGT rates the week after Easter break this year. I think your best chance would be the week of April 26.  This year they have 2 ships doing the Bahamas cruises so maybe those cruises wont sell out. It is possible there could be more VGT rates next year.



 Really?  Someone posted on here that they got VGT for 1500 each last May for PC cruise.  HMMM..ok.  I should probably just book as soon as it comes out for 2015 Sept.


----------



## islandtimect

How far in advance can IGT/OGT rates become available? What is the quickest way to search for them?


----------



## Ofinn

sweetlovin' said:


> Really?  Someone posted on here that they got VGT for 1500 each last May for PC cruise.  HMMM..ok.  I should probably just book as soon as it comes out for 2015 Sept.



I was trying to get one on the Dream. I think there might have been some on the Fantasy. Sept always has VGT rates.


----------



## Ofinn

islandtimect said:


> How far in advance can IGT/OGT rates become available? What is the quickest way to search for them?



Start looking after the 75 PIF date. The best way to search for them is by checking the DCL website everyday.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Cap said:


> The explanation of Guarantee Status at the first post in this thread is not necessarily correct.  I booked and got a Guarantee Status for a 5E stateroom.  These are all at the stern of the ship, which is what we wanted.  When they assigned a room, Disney put us in a Cat 7 mid-ships by the elevator and refused to accept my complaint that their assignment was a much worse room.
> 
> Essentially they said that Guarantee Status for 5E means 5E or higher category to them.  We had even asked the cast member who booked us originally to mark the record that we did not want an upgrade except to concierge.  This request was ignored.
> 
> Beware of Guarantee Status.
> 
> Cap



When almost all cabins of a specific category are sold, DCL will often change the cabin selection to GTY.  Which means they choose the room, and you will receive at least the category you booked, or possibly a more expensive one. ("Better" is subjective.)  People who book a category as GTY don't get any discount for booking this way.  They are paying the same, or often more, than their neighbors who booked early and were able to choose a specific cabin.  DCL has operated this way at least since I first looked into them in 2005.  Cabins booked this way have the same deposit & cancelation policy as those who choose their own cabin.

This thread describes a more recent method for DCL to fill empty cabins relatively last minute.  In the cruising world, 3 months is last minute given that most sail dates are released 2 yrs in advance.  Yes, I've booked 2 yrs out many times & cruises have sold out on the first day of release, 2 yrs in advance , back when there were only 2 ships.  But I digress....
So to sell empty cabins they came up with 3 choices for discounted pricing: IGT, OGT, VGT.  These are usually offered after the final payment due date and have very strict rules regarding booking:
No name or date changes.
No cabin changes.
No refunds.
Full payment due at time of booking.
Not combinable with onboard booking or other discounts.
Probably some others I can't think of at the moment.

Those booking IGT are guaranteed at least an inside cabin or better.
OGT, are guaranteed oceanview (window) or better.
VGT are guaranteed a verandah.

So looking at the classic ships, if one doesn't want decks 1 or 2, it would be best to book VGT since there are no verandah cabins on those decks.
If you just want to be on the ship and don't care where, IGT will save more money.  

In 14 Disney cruises, we've always chosen our cabins and once we were still upgraded (from a 5E to a 4C) on the Dream so we were very happy.  

The only way to get a certain cabin with no chance of being moved is to book a date & category that still allows you to choose your cabin.  Have DCL or your TA make a notation on your reservation to not move you.  When you book GTY they can & will move people around as needed.

hth


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Does anyone recall approximately when the Feb *GT rates were released?
We're interested in mid-march on the Magic, approximately 70 days from now.  All this checking is torture.  I'm used to booking early and having all our plans done by now but this cruise will be just ds13 & me.  I need to save my dummy date for a longer, whole family cruise.  For 3 nts I don't care where they put us as long as it's warm.    (It's 3 degrees here!)

All the 3-nt cruises in Feb are offered as *GT bookings.  I hope the same is true for March.


----------



## MABrentwood

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Does anyone recall approximately when the Feb *GT rates were released?




I think I remember seeing the first *GT rates around December 15 when I started to look to book a cruise for February.  They could have been there earlier, that was just when I started looking to book.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

MABrentwood said:


> I think I remember seeing the first *GT rates around December 15 when I started to look to book a cruise for February.  They could have been there earlier, that was just when I started looking to book.



Thanks.  I guess I just need to be patient and look again a couple weeks.


----------



## VKtravel

Okay, I hope I'm not being a little too crazy here but is it possible to get VGT for June-August time frame?  I know that is usually when ships are probably full.  Our last cruise we booked in advance but DH is still "thinking" he might want to go this year when kiddos get out of school.  Eastern Caribbean or Bahamas.  There would be 2A 2K and the possibility of 2A 2K for my brother's family.  Your thoughts please!  TIA!


----------



## Ofinn

VKtravel said:


> Okay, I hope I'm not being a little too crazy here but is it possible to get VGT for June-August time frame?  I know that is usually when ships are probably full.  Our last cruise we booked in advance but DH is still "thinking" he might want to go this year when kiddos get out of school.  Eastern Caribbean or Bahamas.  There would be 2A 2K and the possibility of 2A 2K for my brother's family.  Your thoughts please!  TIA!



I think there will be. There was last year. It's just impossible to know which cruises they will be offered on. If your super flexible I think you have a good chance.


----------



## sweetlovin'

I'm booked on an Alaska cruise right after July 4th.  However, I am hoping for a VGT rate late May on the 9 night or early June on a 7 night.  May final payment looks like it will be Jan 24th, so I think I will be waiting until Feb for something to come out. 

 Ruadisneyfan2 - good luck. I think waiting is sometimes the hardest part. At least, for me, it seems to be.


----------



## carcam51

Hi Dis Family! I just booked a VGT room on 1/22 for a 2/9 sailing date. When can I expect to see a stateroom number assigned?


----------



## OKW Lover

sweetlovin' said:


> Experienced *GT peeps, I have a question.  What is the likelihood of being able to book 4 people 1 adult/3 kids on the May PC cruise?





Ofinn said:


> I waited on VGT rates last May. It never happened.



Assuming the two of you are referring to the Panama Canal cruise, there were VGT rates on last May's West Bound sailing.  We took advantage of them.  



carcam51 said:


> Hi Dis Family! I just booked a VGT room on 1/22 for a 2/9 sailing date. When can I expect to see a stateroom number assigned?



They typically come out inside the last two weeks, but sometimes not until you get to the port.  Maybe this will help.


----------



## sweetlovin'

IGT OGT & VGT are out for the TA in May


----------



## smalltowngirl504

sweetlovin' said:


> IGT OGT & VGT are out for the TA in May




What is TA?


----------



## OKW Lover

smalltowngirl504 said:


> What is TA?


TA = Trans Atlantic


----------



## smalltowngirl504

Ty


----------



## pequele

I book a VGT on this year's 9 nighter Alaska  cruise. I have a few questions about how they fill the cabins. Do they go from the highest class to lowest in the category or lowest to highest? Do the people who book VGT get put in an order like the first person to book it is #1, 2nd #2 etc? The reason I ask is because I want to know are people who book VGT (or the other fares) later or closer to cruise time more likely to get the better rooms because the original VGTs were already assigned from the lower categories? I am just very excited to have a verandah in Alaska. It was my dream but with the difference in regular prices of inside cat 11c vs lowest class of verandah there was no way I could justify the price difference. Now I totally can!!!

Thanks


----------



## sweetlovin'

pequele said:


> I book a VGT on this year's 9 nighter Alaska  cruise. I have a few questions about how they fill the cabins. Do they go from the highest class to lowest in the category or lowest to highest? Do the people who book VGT get put in an order like the first person to book it is #1, 2nd #2 etc? The reason I ask is because I want to know are people who book VGT (or the other fares) later or closer to cruise time more likely to get the better rooms because the original VGTs were already assigned from the lower categories? I am just very excited to have a verandah in Alaska. It was my dream but with the difference in regular prices of inside cat 11c vs lowest class of verandah there was no way I could justify the price difference. Now I totally can!!!
> 
> Thanks



I booked VGT for 9 night as well!  YAY


----------



## ranidayz

delete


----------



## pequele

sweetlovin' said:


> I booked VGT for 9 night as well!  YAY



Hurry up and wait. There seems to be 8 cabins in all the categories 5b and higher, none in 6a and 5c, and only 2 in 7 a. There are 8 1-bedroom concierge available...can't imagine why anyone would want to pay $14k+ for just 2 people (I looked for my son and I haha) but to each his own I guess. We will just have to slum it in a verandah hahaha. Kidding of course! I'm so excited to move up from the lowest category 11c!!!

Sent from Stephie's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## fsugirl333

Does anyone know if we can request a certain deck or in our case request to not be on a certain deck?  We've never done VGT before so we have no idea how it works.


----------



## Kathrynberman

Thank you for posting this. I booked a reservation for my uncle and I was allowed to pick the room. We'll see if it changes. Kind of makes it difficult to participate in the FE if your stateroom changes, though.


----------



## BeachyMouse

I've seen a bunch of posts on these reservations. Does anyone know what kind of savings your getting on these cruises? Such as what the normal price is, and what you paid, difference. I havent seen many posts with this info. Didnt know if its worth the hunt.


----------



## emilymad

BeachyMouse said:


> I've seen a bunch of posts on these reservations. Does anyone know what kind of savings your getting on these cruises? Such as what the normal price is, and what you paid, difference. I havent seen many posts with this info. Didnt know if its worth the hunt.



I was wondering the same thing.  We are looking to do the Dream in the summer but I am trying to estimate cost compared to other options.


----------



## katds10

fsugirl333 said:


> Does anyone know if we can request a certain deck or in our case request to not be on a certain deck?  We've never done VGT before so we have no idea how it works.



You can't request anything for the I/O/VGT rates and can't request a change once it's been assigned either. It's a gamble! But the great rate is usually worth it!


----------



## katds10

pequele said:


> I book a VGT on this year's 9 nighter Alaska  cruise. I have a few questions about how they fill the cabins. Do they go from the highest class to lowest in the category or lowest to highest? Do the people who book VGT get put in an order like the first person to book it is #1, 2nd #2 etc? The reason I ask is because I want to know are people who book VGT (or the other fares) later or closer to cruise time more likely to get the better rooms because the original VGTs were already assigned from the lower categories? I am just very excited to have a verandah in Alaska. It was my dream but with the difference in regular prices of inside cat 11c vs lowest class of verandah there was no way I could justify the price difference. Now I totally can!!!
> 
> Thanks



I've done VGT before and people who booked VGT after me got rooms in the same category as well as higher categories. Same with people who booked earlier. I think it's random. They used to try to keep linked cabins near each other but people have been saying not to count on that anymore with people with linked cabins winding up on different floors.


----------



## eganfire

I am GTY and waiting


----------



## Mickdeb

BeachyMouse said:


> I've seen a bunch of posts on these reservations. Does anyone know what kind of savings your getting on these cruises? Such as what the normal price is, and what you paid, difference. I havent seen many posts with this info. Didnt know if its worth the hunt.



I just booked a *VGT rate *for a last minute cruise, 4 nights on the Dream.....3 weeks away.
We are paying *$708 each*, for the first 2 adults in the cabin.
*Opening day price for this cruise for the least expensive inside cabin (11C) was $700.*I think we got a great deal, we are thrilled.
That said, the discounts vary, it depends on the time of year, how popular/full the cruise is, etc.


----------



## Geil

First time cruiser, first time DCL.  Glad I found this site and helped me understand the whole story about IGT/OGT/VGT.  
Now my assumption is that DCL decides which date/cruise/type gets the treatment based on how many rooms are left.  Would it be safe to say that if one were to hope that his selected date gets this treatment, should not hold on to any rooms to keep the number of rooms available as low as possible?  I am aiming for 11 May on Dream and I think it will be coming up with the next round of VGTs in a week or two. I want to get the best deal possible and hold off on the purchase until I can be sure I won't get a deal.
I guess my question is what are the chances of VGT for this date/cruise or should I just throw in the towel and book it.  Any disadvantage in sticking to my guns?  Also is it still possible to request to be seated with my friends for dinner if I sign up late for the cruise via VGT?  

Thanks for any advise
Sincerely yours
Noob


----------



## sunnypeople51

I think I understand the IGT/OGT/VGT but can someone who has booked Guarantee status please give me some insite? This is our 1st DCL cruise.  We have been on one other cruise.  I did not realize we didn't pick a room until we bought and paid for our cruise. I don't think it will be a huge deal but know there are a limited #of cabins for cat. 06a.  Just wondering what to expect.....
Thanks.


----------



## Geil

sunnypeople51 said:


> I think I understand the IGT/OGT/VGT but can someone who has booked Guarantee status please give me some insite? This is our 1st DCL cruise.  We have been on one other cruise.  I did not realize we didn't pick a room until we bought and paid for our cruise. I don't think it will be a huge deal but know there are a limited #of cabins for cat. 06a.  Just wondering what to expect.....
> Thanks.



let another noob tell you   I just booked 6a Guaranteed too   On the Dream this category is in the aft section on Deck 8 or 9. You are guaranteed a room in this category or better.  In my case I booked Tue and Wed they assigned a room number.  You have to check your booking as you will not get any notifications.


----------



## Ofinn

Geil said:


> let another noob tell you   I just booked 6a Guaranteed too   On the Dream this category is in the aft section on Deck 8 or 9. You are guaranteed a room in this category or better.  In my case I booked Tue and Wed they assigned a room number.  You have to check your booking as you will not get any notifications.



GTY rates get assigned about 50 days out and GT rates about 10 days out. You are definitely right you have to keep checking your reservation DCL won't notify you .


----------



## sunnypeople51

Thank you so much for the information.


----------



## shezdsny

Great info! this is the first time we booked a cruise not knowing our room number


----------



## magickid

I think I understand the differences now! thank you very much everybody


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

anyone know when VGT etc rates come out?  We are crusing in August of 2014 but are looking to move our cruise a week later but it is alot more expensive now than when we booked...any idea if and when VGT may become available?


----------



## kphillip99

We are thinking of taking the Oct 4th Fantasy. I have been watching prices for awhile now and they have not changed.  I would really like to get a GT rate.  Should I hold out or just book.  Really don't care where we are on the ship. It would be 2A and 2K (11,13).


----------



## Ofinn

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> anyone know when VGT etc rates come out?  We are crusing in August of 2014 but are looking to move our cruise a week later but it is alot more expensive now than when we booked...any idea if and when VGT may become available?



They have released some GT rates for July. They won't come out until after the PIF date. Sometimes it's right after the PIF date and sometimes it's just a couple of weeks before the cruise. It's really hare to say, but I would start checking everyday after the PIF date.


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Ofinn said:


> They have released some GT rates for July. They won't come out until after the PIF date. Sometimes it's right after the PIF date and sometimes it's just a couple of weeks before the cruise. It's really hare to say, but I would start checking everyday after the PIF date.



Thanks


----------



## disneydork3

I know the differences between the two, but I'm still searching for this answer.  We have a GTY booked for our Southern cruise this Oct.  If they assign us a room and we really don't like it (from reading reviews) can we change that room if there is still availability?  I'm torn between switching from 9C to 9B as we haven't been on deck 2 and what's on deck 3 worries me.  Could we change it before we sail?


----------



## SoonerfanJames

I booked a 7 Day VGT cruise on Fantasy ( West Carb) for Jun 21st about two weeks ago. 3 People in Cabin ( 1 adult and 2 kids).. PD $6043  ( 2366 X 2 & 1309 X 1) Still waiting for room assignment.. Will try to upgrade at port..  


First Disney Cruise..


----------



## SoonerfanJames

I booked a 7 Day VGT cruise on Fantasy ( West Carb) for Jun 21st about two weeks ago. 3 People in Cabin ( 1 adult and 2 kids).. PD $6043  ( 2366 X 2 & 1309 X 1) Still waiting for room assignment.. Will try to upgrade at port..  


First Disney Cruise..


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

disneydork3 said:


> I know the differences between the two, but I'm still searching for this answer.  We have a GTY booked for our Southern cruise this Oct.  If they assign us a room and we really don't like it (from reading reviews) can we change that room if there is still availability?  I'm torn between switching from 9C to 9B as we haven't been on deck 2 and what's on deck 3 worries me.  Could we change it before we sail?



I don't know if you can change it; I would call DCL to confirm.  We love deck 2 and have stayed many times but always choosing our cabin ourselves.  If I were to book GTY for cat 9, I would book the 9B if it's still affordable for you.  Simply because 9C means you will likely end up far forward, or far aft.  Far forward feels more up and down motion with the waves than mid ship and then far aft would feel more vibration from the engine and thrusters.  We love aft but near the aft elevators.  We've never stayed more aft than 2118.  Personally, we love being right near the aft elevators.  People don't like being near an elevator due to more traffic & noise but we never found that to be the case & stayed in 2118 & 2618 and loved them both. 
hth


----------



## Team Renshaw

Great info , Thanks


----------



## pamkass

We are booked on a cruise 10/2015 that went to guarantee status in 1 day after open day. My question is does your castaway club status has any perks to the asigment of cabin numbers?  We booked the cat we would be happy with, just never booked guarantee before.


----------



## SoonerfanJames

SoonerfanJames said:


> I booked a 7 Day VGT cruise on Fantasy ( West Carb) for Jun 21st about two weeks ago. 3 People in Cabin ( 1 adult and 2 kids).. PD $6043  ( 2366 X 2 & 1309 X 1) Still waiting for room assignment.. Will try to upgrade at port..
> 
> 
> First Disney Cruise..





Update on VGT status... 

Room assigned 10 days before cruise.. Deluxe Verandah room on 8th floor.. I was hoping to be upgraded to Deluxe family, but it's not that much of difference.. Happy to be on 8 instead of 4 or 5..


----------



## BriannasMommy

Hi, all.  My family booked a last minute VGT on the Disney Dream for a 4-day Bahamiam cruise for June 22, 2014.  We received our room assignment 11 days out from the cruise - on June 11th.  

Pleasantly surprised to get room 5660, a Deluxe Family Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah.  It is a Category 4E with oversized verandah. 

*~*~*
The only other time I've cruised was on the Disney Fantasy where we stayed in room 9646 (and room 9644 for connecting rooms), a Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah.  It was a Category 5A.  Since we had both rooms, we opened the verandah for a much more room.  

I'm thinking I'm going to  sitting on the verandah in a lounge chair.


----------



## hoover15

Last year I booked a VGT rate for the July 6th sailing on Fantasy and received assignment on June 26th. Was assigned a cabin on the 8th deck midship. Very pleased. I recently booked a VGT rate for the July 12th Fantasy sailing and anxiously awaiting cabin assignment as we speak. Hoping to have as good of luck as last year.


----------



## Marshay

Can you combine on board booking discount and credits with any of the guaranteed bookings?  We go on our 2nd cruise in November and already know we want to book again.  I'm just wondering if we can do both if our next sailing has already opened up for VGT.

Thank you!


----------



## jmurg278

SnackyStacky said:


> I've seen a lot of confusion about the difference between a Guarantee Status Stateroom and IGT/OGT/VGT bookings.
> 
> *What is Guarantee Status?*
> 
> Guarantee Status means that when you book a particular category, Disney is not able to assign you a stateroom number at the time of booking. As you get closer to your sail date, Disney will assign you a room number. You can end up in *any* stateroom that is in the category you booked. However, at their discretion, Disney may upgrade you. It's not necessarily likely that you'll receive an upgrade - but it is possible.
> 
> If you try to book a stateroom and you want to be next to or near (or maybe, even - far away from) a particular stateroom, you may wish to book a the next highest category so you can confirm a particular stateroom number where you need it.
> 
> This is just like *any* other Disney Cruise Line booking. There's nothing special about; other than the fact that you won't know which particular stateroom you're in. All the normal deposit, change and cancellation policies will apply.
> 
> On some confirmations/documentation, you'll see this referred to as "GTY". That's an abbreviation for Guarantee status.
> 
> Guarantee status is similar to a room assignment. Suppose you book category 8A. You go to pick a room, and you must select "guarantee status". You would then talk about this as "category 8A, guarantee status".
> 
> *What is IGT/OGT/VGT?*
> 
> IGT/OGT/VGT is a special type of discount program. In return for some very strict cancellation/change policies, Disney will sell you a stateroom that is an Inside Stateroom (IGT), and Oceanview Stateroom (OGT) or a Verandah Stateroom (VGT). You can end up in ANY category on a particular ship that is within the those types of staterooms.
> 
> Categories for staterooms on the Wonder/Magic:
> Inside (IGT): 10A, 10B, 10C, 11A, 11B, 11C
> Oceanview (OGT): 9A, 9B, 9C, 9D
> Verandah (VGT): 4A, 4B, 4E, 5A, 5B, 5C, 6A, 7A
> 
> Categories for staterooms on the Dream/Fantasy:
> Inside (IGT): 10A, 11A, 11B, 11C
> Oceanview (OGT): 8A, 8B, 8C, 8D, 9A, 9B, 9C, 9D
> Verandah (VGT): 4A, 4B, 4C, 4D, 4E, 5A, 5B, 5C, 5D, 5E, 6A, 6B, 7A
> 
> IGT/OGT/VGT staterooms are not available on every sailing. If they're available for the sailing you're looking at, it will be the first option listed when you click on "Inside Staterooms", "Oceanview Staterooms" or "Staterooms with Verandah" on the Disney Cruise Line booking engine.
> 
> When you book one of these rooms, you can end up in ANY of the above listed categories that falls into the class you booked (Inside, Oceanview or Verandah). In exchange for the lower price, you give up not only knowing where your stateroom will be, but also which category it will be. Further, *no changes are permitted to one of these booking*. Payment is due, in full, at the time of booking. Once it's booked, THAT'S IT. No changes. No sail date changes. No passenger changes. No name changes. Nothing. It is also completely non-refundable. You will lose everything if you try to cancel one of these. Additionally, once you are assigned a stateroom, again - that's it. You have no recourse to change the room.
> 
> The only way one of these staterooms is similar to Guarantee Status is that you don't know where the room will be located.
> 
> IGT/OGT/VGT is a stateroom CATEGORY. If you book one of these, you refer to it as OGT, IGT or VGT. (Or, if you're speaking of them in general terms, people will sometimes say *GT or XGT)
> 
> There's a lot of posts on the board that confuse the two. If you're wondering when you'll get out of Guarantee Status and have a stateroom assignment, you can refer to "guarantee status", "guarantee", "gty" or "GTY" in your question or post.
> 
> If you're wondering when you'll get your stateroom assignment based on an IGT/OGT/VGT, reference it as IGT, OGT or VGT.
> 
> Hopefully that will help clear up the confusion between the two.




Thank you for that great explanation....


----------



## OKW Lover

Finally got our VGT cabin assignments for the 7/24 Dream sailing.  Seven days before sailing.  I suspect it took longer than normal to get the cabin assignment because we had two VGT cabins.  We wound up with adjacent cabins so they may have taken longer than usual to find two together.  

Our past experience with VGT was that we got our (single) cabin # 13 days ahead.


----------



## SCCruiseMom

We are 13 days out from cruise on Dream and finally got a room number. We had booked an GTY OGT in June for July 31st trip. They gave us room 8000. A little disappointed because I was hoping for some thing a little nicer. This room is at the front of the ship far from anything and apparently you have to duck to look out the porthole because the room is slanted. Oh well...


----------



## prozario

SCCruiseMom said:


> We are 13 days out from cruise on Dream and finally got a room number. We had booked an GTY OGT in June for July 31st trip. They gave us room 8000. A little disappointed because I was hoping for some thing a little nicer. This room is at the front of the ship far from anything and apparently you have to duck to look out the porthole because the room is slanted. Oh well...



1st time in Disney Cruise .. 4 days bahamas on Aug 3rd .... booked OGT - still not room assigned!!!  Booked about 2 weeks back. Anxiously waiting, as wife and daughter don't want Deck2 - personally i don't care - as long as it is quiet area.


----------



## Trisha79

14 days out and I've been assigned my OGT on the Wonder. I'm on deck two in a 9C, I got what I paid for and am thrilled to not have to cook and clean for a week.


----------



## d76dots

SoonerfanJames said:


> Update on VGT status...
> 
> Room assigned 10 days before cruise.. Deluxe Verandah room on 8th floor.. I was hoping to be upgraded to Deluxe family, but it's not that much of difference.. Happy to be on 8 instead of 4 or 5..



This will be our first cruise with Disney (& only cruised twice before so a newbie).  We will be booking 3 verandah staterooms...one for me & DH, one for DS & friend, and the last for DS, wife & 2 grandchildren (ages 2 & almost 1) on the Fantasy next May 2015.

Could you be so kind as to letting me know why you would prefer to be on 8 instead of 4 or 5?

I was told lower deck and midship helps cut down on the sway so hopefully the DS's and the rest won't get seasick since this is their first sailing.

I was looking at a cat 05E, so does that mean it would be on the 5th floor?  As I told you a newbie at this!  Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Minerva Mouse

First time cruiser, heading out on the Disney Dream in December.  We decided to take a gamble and try the GTY.  We are guaranteed a 08C deluxe family ocean view stateroom.  I'm curious to see how this GTY plays out, but as another poster said, I'm thrilled just to be going.    I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Minerva Mouse said:


> First time cruiser, heading out on the Disney Dream in December.  We decided to take a gamble and try the GTY.  We are guaranteed a 08C deluxe family ocean view stateroom.  I'm curious to see how this GTY plays out, but as another poster said, I'm thrilled just to be going.    I'll keep ya posted.



If you were able to book a specific category such as 8C, that is not an IGT/OGT/VGT reservation.   There is another thread that tracks GTY cabin assignments.  
This thread is about IGT/OGT/VGT reservations which is somewhat last-minute offer by DCL and is very restrictive:  no cancellation, no name change, no request for cabin or category change, etc.  Basically you get what you get and that's it.   
These are discounted rates typically only offered by DCL after the final payment due date to help fill the ship and the guest booking can only choose whether their cabin is inside, outside, or verandah.  All else is left up to DCL.   Their cabin assignments are also very last minute, as in less than 2 weeks prior to sailing.  

HTH.


----------



## jt68

thx


----------



## hijetfan

Booked a Disney Dream 3 night Oct 2, 2014 cruise in late April through Costco travel gty for outside stateroom verandah.  Received the  state room right after we paid the remaining deposit early July.  10504.  Deck 10, Cat 6a  

It's in the front of the ship under the Spa.  I read it's quiet at night since the spa is empty at night, but the front of the ship might be rocky.


----------



## hijetfan

Booked a Disney Dream 3 night Oct 2, 2014 cruise in late April through Costco travel gty for outside stateroom verandah.  Received the  state room right after we paid the remaining deposit early July.  10504.  Deck 10, Cat 6a  

It's in the front of the ship under the Spa.  I read it's quiet at night since the spa is empty at night, but the front of the ship might be rocky.


----------



## astronautmom

I'm pretty sure I understand what *GT bookings are and how they work. My only question whether we would ever be able to take advantage of this as a family of 5 in one stateroom. I know that some of the categories include rooms that hold five, but we would need at cat 4 specifically, right? So does that mean it would just never be offered to me if I am searching for 2 adults, 3 children, or that by finding and booking one I would automatically end up with a room that sleeps 5 because I'd have to list all of the travelers at booking?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

astronautmom said:


> I'm pretty sure I understand what *GT bookings are and how they work. My only question whether we would ever be able to take advantage of this as a family of 5 in one stateroom. I know that some of the categories include rooms that hold five, but we would need at cat 4 specifically, right? So does that mean it would just never be offered to me if I am searching for 2 adults, 3 children, or that by finding and booking one I would automatically end up with a room that sleeps 5 because I'd have to list all of the travelers at booking?



It depends what ship you're looking at. On the Dream & Fantasy there are cat 8 (window)  cabins that sleep 5. 
Search for the number of guests you want in one cabin and if *GT fares are available, it would show in search results. Your cabin will sleep the number of guests that you search for and book.


----------



## undmyskn58

we booked Cat 6a "GTY" a couple months ago for a cruise in Feb 2015...just found out our room #  (53 days out)   it's Cat 5C!!   Yayyy!!


Scott


----------



## lmhall2000

astronautmom said:


> I'm pretty sure I understand what *GT bookings are and how they work. My only question whether we would ever be able to take advantage of this as a family of 5 in one stateroom. I know that some of the categories include rooms that hold five, but we would need at cat 4 specifically, right? So does that mean it would just never be offered to me if I am searching for 2 adults, 3 children, or that by finding and booking one I would automatically end up with a room that sleeps 5 because I'd have to list all of the travelers at booking?



We were able to book an OGT when they first started coming out with them, this was on the Fantasy, the problem is there are really less than 20 (don't quote me) rooms that fit 5...so they book quickly. A VGT will be your best bet, or two inside staterooms and put an adult in each room. We did two insides when they had kids sail free one year and and they upgraded us to verandah connecting..we've also had two insides and not been upgraded...but it was nice to have the extra room...maybe not so fun splitting up parents..but our kids were teenagers so they were fine


----------



## Peachy Gal

Are people who book IGT/OGT/VGT able to participate in Fish Extender exchanges since they are without room numbers until close to departure?


----------



## lmhall2000

Peachy Gal said:


> Are people who book IGT/OGT/VGT able to participate in Fish Extender exchanges since they are without room numbers until close to departure?



Absolutely! We always give our updated room number out to whomever is sending out the master list, generally a master list is sent out a few days before sailing, even then, our group had our rooms changed at port to get connecting, easy to email the group with the updates


----------



## mthu23

Hi!

Are *GT rates always around 20% of the current rate or can they be even higher, i.e. 40%?

Thanks!


----------



## jetsetter90

Looking to book for May and I don't see any of the GTs available does that mean there are none for this sailing which is about 130 days out or should I wait?


----------



## gabyta

how do you find out when DCL assigns you a room? do you have to keep checking the reservation or do you get an email?


----------



## duszek72

Ths for the explanation! I booked the GTY for Feb 6 and still do not know the sr number. How often do they upgrade the staterooms or ever?


----------



## gabyta

duszek72 said:


> Ths for the explanation! I booked the GTY for Feb 6 and still do not know the sr number. How often do they upgrade the staterooms or ever?



Apparently 14-12 days before your date


----------



## lmhall2000

mthu23 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are *GT rates always around 20% of the current rate or can they be even higher, i.e. 40%?
> 
> Thanks!



When they first came out I think I saw the best GT rates around 30% off the best rate. If it's a high season sailing, you might save 15-20% if they offer them at all. If it's a low season rate, they typically will start dropping their regular rates as it nears the 75 day mark, so that when they do offer GT it's still only about a 20% savings at best. Hope that makes sense!



jetsetter90 said:


> Looking to book for May and I don't see any of the GTs available does that mean there are none for this sailing which is about 130 days out or should I wait?



GT rates will not come out until the paid in full date of 75 days before the sailing..I am holding out for the May 16th cruise and the PIF date is March 2nd...once all those are cleared, then you'll start seeing GT rates pop up with usually VGT first at about the 50-70 day mark then IGT and OGT open up around the 30-45 day mark. One September cruise, they did not open up VGT until 30 days so I kind of freaked and bit the bullet and booked 2 VGT, but within 10 days, the IGT/OGT opened up and could have saved me another thousand...but it's a nerve wracking waiting game 



gabyta said:


> how do you find out when DCL assigns you a room? do you have to keep checking the reservation or do you get an email?



It would be WONDERFUL if they sent you an email or text as soon as it is booked but for now, you must log into your Disney account with DCL and look to see if a room number pops up  For Gty they can pop up anywhere from your booking to 10-15 days before you sail, but for GT..you usually find out within the last 10 days.



duszek72 said:


> Ths for the explanation! I booked the GTY for Feb 6 and still do not know the sr number. How often do they upgrade the staterooms or ever?



You should know it now!! What did you get?? Can you share with us when they posted your stateroom, it might help poster above, but for sure before the 10 day mark, right?


----------



## whiteirishtiger

Newbie here (to DIS and cruises) 
When I originally booked.. I got a room number in the email confirmation .. but found it wasn't where I was wanting to be (it was on deck 2 .. eww! .. (wrong 'deck') and when I called back to change it.. I got the 'area' I wanted (6, 7, 8) but then didn't get a room number.


----------



## whiteirishtiger

and what is 'fish extender'  (sounds like something McDonalds puts in their fish sandwiches  )


----------



## phinz

lmhall2000 said:


> It would be WONDERFUL if they sent you an email or text as soon as it is booked but for now, you must log into your Disney account with DCL and look to see if a room number pops up  For Gty they can pop up anywhere from your booking to 10-15 days before you sail, but for GT..you usually find out within the last 10 days.



I was told by DCL Customer Service a couple of days ago that we will get an auto-generated email when our room number is determined. I still check regularly anyway.


----------



## Dug720

phinz said:


> I was told by DCL Customer Service a couple of days ago that we will get an auto-generated email when our room number is determined. I still check regularly anyway.



If they're doing that, it's brand new as no one I know (including me) has gotten an email JUST with the number. I got a more general "tips to help make your cruise great" email that *happened* to have the cabin number listed on it, but it was not sent for the purpose of saying "Here's your cabin number." and I'd already found my number anyway by then!


----------



## DIsneyFun2015

whiteirishtiger said:


> and what is 'fish extender'  (sounds like something McDonalds puts in their fish sandwiches  )


 Its an organized mutual gift exchange that you sign up for. Its fun. you have to find your cruise page first


----------



## DIsneyFun2015

SO im confused with the GTY's.. is there any befit to doing this at all?


----------



## lanejudy

DIsneyFun2015 said:


> SO im confused with the GTY's.. is there any befit to doing this at all?



 to the DISboards!

GTY carries no particular benefit, other than you are booking a room on the cruise and know it will be at a certain category (possibly higher).  This is not a discount.  It's just how DCL classifies the category after a certain percentage of staterooms have been booked, allowing for some flexibility in room assignments.

*GTs (IGT, OGT and VGT) are discounted rates.  Depending on the specific cruise, it may or may not be less than opening day rates but is definitely a savings over a regular booking done at that same time.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## dreamer66

Are VGT rooms ever offered in June, July or August?


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

*I don't understand why anyone would want book IGT/OGT/VGT??? This is really confusing…*


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> *I don't understand why anyone would want book IGT/OGT/VGT??? This is really confusing…*


Oops I only read the first page before I posted. How often do you actually get an upgrade?


----------



## phinz

When VGT is $500 less than the least expensive Inside Stateroom, as it was when I booked VGT, I'll take VGT every time.


----------



## cmwade77

lmhall2000 said:


> GT rates will not come out until the paid in full date of 75 days before the sailing..I am holding out for the May 16th cruise and the PIF date is March 2nd...once all those are cleared, then you'll start seeing GT rates pop up with usually VGT first at about the 50-70 day mark then IGT and OGT open up around the 30-45 day mark. One September cruise, they did not open up VGT until 30 days so I kind of freaked and bit the bullet and booked 2 VGT, but within 10 days, the IGT/OGT opened up and could have saved me another thousand...but it's a nerve wracking waiting game



Just saw a VGT rate for a star wars cruise the other day and they are a far ways away from the 75 day mark. So I am not sure about the 75 day mark part.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

So, how many category of an upgrade is possible? Has anyone ever jumped up more than one category?


----------



## DisneyGirl30

What do you think the chances of a Jun 7 day Caribbean cruise releasing a VGT rate?  We are trying to decide if we should just bite the bullet and book now or wait it out and see if the VGT rates come out for a nice little discount.


----------



## mrsmarilyn

phinz said:


> When VGT is $500 less than the least expensive Inside Stateroom, as it was when I booked VGT, I'll take VGT every time.



That's what it was when I booked two days ago VGT was  almost $1000 cheaper than inside state-room..


----------



## phinz

I have to amend my statement. If I'm ever VGT again and they try and put me in stateroom 10500 - 10530 on the Fantasy, I will do everything I can to switch staterooms before I board. We were given 10512 this time. I *never* wake up at 7 am unless I have to, and I've been awakened at that time or earlier every single day by jerks who don't know how to use free weights without dropping them on the deck every time they use them. I'm so tired by the time I get out of late dining all I want to do is just go back to the room and collapse, but then there is apparently crew using the weight room after hours, so I get more thudding and pounding of free weights and treadmills. This complete lack of sleep has not been worth the money I saved by letting Disney choose my room.


----------



## Dug720

cmwade77 said:


> Just saw a VGT rate for a star wars cruise the other day and they are a far ways away from the 75 day mark. So I am not sure about the 75 day mark part.



What date? Are you sure you put in 2016 and not 2015?


----------



## LemonNeko

I'm in Canada so sometimes I'm not familiar with all the US holidays. I'm hoping to get a IGT on any cruise leaving Florida from Oct 3-12. Is it likely to get something during this week? I know I'll likely have to wait until July or August to book.


----------



## phinz

LemonNeko said:


> I'm in Canada so sometimes I'm not familiar with all the US holidays. I'm hoping to get a IGT on any cruise leaving Florida from Oct 3-12. Is it likely to get something during this week? I know I'll likely have to wait until July or August to book.



That's a pretty calm time other than some fall breaks, Lemon.


----------



## lmhall2000

cmwade77 said:


> Just saw a VGT rate for a star wars cruise the other day and they are a far ways away from the 75 day mark. So I am not sure about the 75 day mark part.



If you were looking at 2016, what you saw was a GTY rate, that is not the same as a GT rate. GTY simply means that they can not assign a specific room number but they guarantee you if you book this rate that you will not receive a room below that level, but it could be higher as well. GTs never come out before the Paid in Full date...90 days for longer cruises (10+ days) and 75 for others...but as of March 3rd...the PIF date will be 90 for most...so you may see GT rates coming out at the 90 day mark on more in the future.


----------



## lin7

Do VGT rates ever pop up for November and December?


----------



## mrsmarilyn

Our cruise is in 2.5 weeks and I STILL don't have our room assignment (VGT). Any ideas when it might show up?


----------



## OKW Lover

lin7 said:


> Do VGT rates ever pop up for November and December?



Yes, they often do.


----------



## lin7

OKW Lover said:


> Yes, they often do.


Thank you for the response.  I hope that's the case for 2015


----------



## mrsmarilyn

mrsmarilyn said:


> Our cruise is in 2.5 weeks and I STILL don't have our room assignment (VGT). Any ideas when it might show up?



Lo and behold, the rooms were assigned today!


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

me[GALLERY=]<a href="http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/"><img src="http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/tickers/63yru8mjfme8lj2d.png" alt="www.MyVacationCountdown.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>/GALLERY]


----------



## Himmin

Do they normally only do vgt rates for fantasy carribean January cruises? 

I was hoping for an igt or ogt for jan 16 but unless i am reading the historical information wrong is this not likely? 

Thanks


----------



## lanejudy

Himmin said:


> Do they normally only do vgt rates for fantasy carribean January cruises?
> 
> I was hoping for an igt or ogt for jan 16 but unless i am reading the historical information wrong is this not likely?
> 
> Thanks



*GT is offered when DCL needs to fill the ship.  So it could be all categories (I, O or V) or only select categories.  And it may be all cruises or only select cruises, or possibly no cruises for a given ship/itinerary/month.  

Looking back, I see IGT and OGT were offered on the Fantasy for all January 2015 cruises except 1/3/15 which only had VGT.  The VGTs were offered first, starting in November.  OGT and IGT offers came out in December and into early January.  Note that *GT rates may come and go based on availability; not all are released at the same time and some are removed sooner than others.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## OneBadApple

I am hopefully taking my first Disney cruise in 10/2016 for our 25th.  I read this whole thread and have one question.  How do you know when a category has gone to GTY?


----------



## Dug720

OneBadApple said:


> I am hopefully taking my first Disney cruise in 10/2016 for our 25th.  I read this whole thread and have one question.  How do you know when a category has gone to GTY?



GTY, which is NOT a discounted rate, happens when a certain percentage of a specific category has been booked. You'd find that out when you go to book and click on "Select Stateroom". If you can select your stateroom, the options (at least some of them...they don't list all as a rule) would appear. If it has crossed the threshold to become GTY you will see something stating that the category is in Guaranty status and if you select that you are agreeing to let Disney place you in ANY stateroom of that category or "higher" (though honestly their idea of "higher" may not be yours...I booked an 8B GTY for this past February which is Ocean View but got assigned 4E which is verandah, so theoretically an upgrade...but I don't like being that low down and prefer a higher deck so to me it wasn't an "upgrade" but given that I'd booked GTY I was stuck).


----------



## OneBadApple

Dug720 said:


> GTY, which is NOT a discounted rate, happens when a certain percentage of a specific category has been booked. You'd find that out when you go to book and click on "Select Stateroom". If you can select your stateroom, the options (at least some of them...they don't list all as a rule) would appear. If it has crossed the threshold to become GTY you will see something stating that the category is in Guaranty status and if you select that you are agreeing to let Disney place you in ANY stateroom of that category or "higher" (though honestly their idea of "higher" may not be yours...I booked an 8B GTY for this past February which is Ocean View but got assigned 4E which is verandah, so theoretically an upgrade...but I don't like being that low down and prefer a higher deck so to me it wasn't an "upgrade" but given that I'd booked GTY I was stuck).



Thanks. Beth


----------



## Dug720

OneBadApple said:


> Thanks. Beth



You're welcome! It would be nice if there was a specific date, but it really is just dependent on how various categories are selling.


----------



## cleophus12

Did anyone every reply to the question about how common GTs are during the summer months?  I am wondering if June, July, and August are just off the table for GT rates or if they are generally available.


----------



## lisadam

cleophus12 said:


> Did anyone every reply to the question about how common GTs are during the summer months?  I am wondering if June, July, and August are just off the table for GT rates or if they are generally available.



I had a VGT room in August of 2012.  It was a last minute decision to go and when I checked the website and saw the deal I grabbed it.


----------



## sy2902

Is the upgrade always the same price or does it vary with time?


----------



## r1ckster

Thanks for posting. Difficult to get through the alphabet soup.


----------



## Lobofan5

I have a GTY for an 11c on the 5/1/16 Panama Canal cruise.   Hoping to get an upgrade, but since its the lowest class, the bar isn't set that high in my mind.    This is our 5th cruise and we have always had verandah rooms before....14 days of an inside room.... hoping we don't hate it.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Lobofan5 said:


> I have a GTY for an 11c on the 5/1/16 Panama Canal cruise.   Hoping to get an upgrade, but since its the lowest class, the bar isn't set that high in my mind.    This is our 5th cruise and we have always had verandah rooms before....14 days of an inside room.... hoping we don't hate it.


Do always book the room you are prepared to use as upgrades are rare.


----------



## tpacissp

Last week my wife and I decided to take our 11 year old son on a last minute cruise and booked a 7A GTY on the Fantasy leaving July 11.  A day later we decided to add a person to the room with no issues.  I did some scouting and found all the 07A cabins that sleep 4 (at least I think I found them all - only 8) so I assumed our chances of getting upgraded were pretty good. Just a few minutes ago we were assigned our cabin, #10008 which is an upgrade from a 7A to a 5A.  We have always been starboard and mid-ship so this will be a lot different being port side and forward.


----------



## Jiminy Libbett

We just booked our first Disney cruise.  We went with an inside cabin since it's a short cruise but did so because we do not think we will be in our room that often.


----------



## Iansmom518

Good info


----------



## kel585

Can anyone tell me when exactly you will find out which stateroom you will be in when you book GYT? We're heading on the Magic in about 4 weeks. Any idea of when we'll receive our stateroom number?


----------



## MyShoes

Thank you for posting this explanation.  These explanations helped me to understand.


----------



## smitty11k

Did I miss the IGT, OGT, AND VGT rates for October 2015 or have they just not offered any for the 7 night Caribbean Cruises?


----------



## lanejudy

There haven't been many *GT rates lately.  Hopefully more this fall, but it is probably just about the time they might appear now.  Check out THIS THREAD where Justacruiser has been keeping track of discounted fares.


----------



## MeLaNie9

So, if you get a GTY room, you can request to not be upgraded?  And then others who booked the same cat would possibly get the upgrade instead?
We just booked a cruise for over spring break and were doubtful that we could get exactly what we wanted which is cat 05E (the aft cabins with larger verandahs, which number very few) but we got a GTY for this cat.  We have sailed twice before in this type of room and love it and were considering that an upgrade would not be an upgrade to us! Our TA did not mention this to us despite the fact that we told her we strongly preferred an aft verandah stateroom.


----------



## jenniferjim

Hello!

I'm looking at a last minute cruise that is offering the OGT rate, I'm traveling with my mother in law so it seems like is cheaper to get two rooms, one for her and the kids (yay!) and one for me and my husband. From your experience what are the chances we can get a connecting room on OGT? or at least close by? I really don't want to end up on different floor from the kids, thanks!!


----------



## tim5055

MeLaNie9 said:


> So, if you get a GTY room, you can request to not be upgraded?  And then others who booked the same cat would possibly get the upgrade instead?
> We just booked a cruise for over spring break and were doubtful that we could get exactly what we wanted which is cat 05E (the aft cabins with larger verandahs, which number very few) but we got a GTY for this cat.  We have sailed twice before in this type of room and love it and were considering that an upgrade would not be an upgrade to us! Our TA did not mention this to us despite the fact that we told her we strongly preferred an aft verandah stateroom.


I had a 05EGTY for the Fantasy for December 5, 2015 sailing.  My record updated in the past couple of days (saw it this morning) and I did get a 05E.


----------



## m&m's mom

mrsmarilyn said:


> Lo and behold, the rooms were assigned today!



Good to know. We board 3 weeks from today and have not had a room assigned yet.


----------



## spacy9

m&m's mom said:


> Good to know. We board 3 weeks from today and have not had a room assigned yet.



We did a VGT for the Fantasy October 10th sailing and we still don't have our room number assigned.  I read that it was usually 12 days out, but we are inside that now.  I'm almost starting to get worried


----------



## katiek

Thanks for the information.


----------



## EONSO

tpacissp said:


> Last week my wife and I decided to take our 11 year old son on a last minute cruise and booked a 7A GTY on the Fantasy leaving July 11.  A day later we decided to add a person to the room with no issues.  I did some scouting and found all the 07A cabins that sleep 4 (at least I think I found them all - only 8) so I assumed our chances of getting upgraded were pretty good. Just a few minutes ago we were assigned our cabin, #10008 which is an upgrade from a 7A to a 5A.  We have always been starboard and mid-ship so this will be a lot different being port side and forward.



How was that room? We have it coming up and want to get all the insider info we can.


----------



## Melindacruisin

SnackyStacky said:


> I've seen a lot of confusion about the difference between a Guarantee Status Stateroom and IGT/OGT/VGT bookings.
> Thanks-this is helpful!
> *What is Guarantee Status?*
> 
> Guarantee Status means that when you book a particular category, Disney is not able to assign you a stateroom number at the time of booking. As you get closer to your sail date, Disney will assign you a room number. You can end up in *any* stateroom that is in the category you booked. However, at their discretion, Disney may upgrade you. It's not necessarily likely that you'll receive an upgrade - but it is possible.
> 
> If you try to book a stateroom and you want to be next to or near (or maybe, even - far away from) a particular stateroom, you may wish to book a the next highest category so you can confirm a particular stateroom number where you need it.
> 
> This is just like *any* other Disney Cruise Line booking. There's nothing special about; other than the fact that you won't know which particular stateroom you're in. All the normal deposit, change and cancellation policies will apply.
> 
> On some confirmations/documentation, you'll see this referred to as "GTY". That's an abbreviation for Guarantee status.
> 
> Guarantee status is similar to a room assignment. Suppose you book category 8A. You go to pick a room, and you must select "guarantee status". You would then talk about this as "category 8A, guarantee status".
> 
> *What is IGT/OGT/VGT?*
> 
> IGT/OGT/VGT is a special type of discount program. In return for some very strict cancellation/change policies, Disney will sell you a stateroom that is an Inside Stateroom (IGT), and Oceanview Stateroom (OGT) or a Verandah Stateroom (VGT). You can end up in ANY category on a particular ship that is within the those types of staterooms.
> 
> Categories for staterooms on the Wonder/Magic:
> Inside (IGT): 10A, 10B, 10C, 11A, 11B, 11C
> Oceanview (OGT): 9A, 9B, 9C, 9D
> Verandah (VGT): 4A, 4B, 4E, 5A, 5B, 5C, 6A, 7A
> 
> Categories for staterooms on the Dream/Fantasy:
> Inside (IGT): 10A, 11A, 11B, 11C
> Oceanview (OGT): 8A, 8B, 8C, 8D, 9A, 9B, 9C, 9D
> Verandah (VGT): 4A, 4B, 4C, 4D, 4E, 5A, 5B, 5C, 5D, 5E, 6A, 6B, 7A
> 
> IGT/OGT/VGT staterooms are not available on every sailing. If they're available for the sailing you're looking at, it will be the first option listed when you click on "Inside Staterooms", "Oceanview Staterooms" or "Staterooms with Verandah" on the Disney Cruise Line booking engine.
> 
> When you book one of these rooms, you can end up in ANY of the above listed categories that falls into the class you booked (Inside, Oceanview or Verandah). In exchange for the lower price, you give up not only knowing where your stateroom will be, but also which category it will be. Further, *no changes are permitted to one of these booking*. Payment is due, in full, at the time of booking. Once it's booked, THAT'S IT. No changes. No sail date changes. No passenger changes. No name changes. Nothing. It is also completely non-refundable. You will lose everything if you try to cancel one of these. Additionally, once you are assigned a stateroom, again - that's it. You have no recourse to change the room.
> 
> The only way one of these staterooms is similar to Guarantee Status is that you don't know where the room will be located.
> 
> IGT/OGT/VGT is a stateroom CATEGORY. If you book one of these, you refer to it as OGT, IGT or VGT. (Or, if you're speaking of them in general terms, people will sometimes say *GT or XGT)
> 
> There's a lot of posts on the board that confuse the two. If you're wondering when you'll get out of Guarantee Status and have a stateroom assignment, you can refer to "guarantee status", "guarantee", "gty" or "GTY" in your question or post.
> 
> If you're wondering when you'll get your stateroom assignment based on an IGT/OGT/VGT, reference it as IGT, OGT or VGT.
> 
> Hopefully that will help clear up the confusion between the two.


----------



## Melindacruisin

This is helpful clarification.


----------



## hdwatts

Thank you for posting! This was very helpful!


----------



## BCV2003

We booked a VGT room and are 11 days away from our sailing date.  We still do not have our Stateroom number.  Does anyone know what the timing typically is for when we should receive our room number?


----------



## phinz

BCV2003 said:


> We booked a VGT room and are 11 days away from our sailing date.  We still do not have our Stateroom number.  Does anyone know what the timing typically is for when we should receive our room number?



I think we got ours 10 days out.


----------



## phinz

EONSO said:


> How was that room? We have it coming up and want to get all the insider info we can.



10008 should be fantastic, as it's right below Concierge and shouldn't have a bunch of noise overhead. We prefer port side, as the balcony is shady in the evenings on the first half of an Eastern Caribbean run on the Fantasy. We liked deck 10 because of the big overhang, which shades the verandah almost all the time, since my wife bursts into flames when she's exposed to sun.


----------



## Justin91

We have our Stateroom number already and we are 75 days out on the Fantasy. Could this stateroom change? We are actually really happy with the one we have. Should I call them to lock it in?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Justin91 said:


> We have our Stateroom number already and we are 75 days out on the Fantasy. Could this stateroom change? We are actually really happy with the one we have. Should I call them to lock it in?


Yes, it can change.  Will it, probably not.  You can't "lock" it in, if you booked GTY (or *GT).  You agree that DCL can put you anywhere in at least the category you booked or higher.


----------



## Justin91

Thanks PrincessShmoo, I hope it does not change!


----------



## CookieMama

So apparently there is no rhyme or reason to when you could be assigned your room right? We just booked yesterday sail date in 32 days. Sure would love to find out soon. Has anyone done a GTY and been in a FE group? I'm just afraid we won't get our room assignment till we get to the port and then our FE group won't know which room to go to.


----------



## phinz

You'll get your room before you get there, and your FE moderator should have a system in place for communicating room changes and port upgrades to others.


----------



## cbonebt

I tried to book a vgt online for june 25 to see availability and it just gives regular price... Do I have to call?


----------



## goofy77

cbonebt said:


> I tried to book a vgt online for june 25 to see availability and it just gives regular price... Do I have to call?


It means they don't have any availability right now.  It would should up online when you search for a room.  I have heard that the best time to look for one of theses rooms is after the final payment is due for ur sailing.  That's because people cancel there trips and then Disney needs to fill the rooms so they then give you a discount so they can have a full ship.


----------



## ajo

cbonebt said:


> I tried to book a vgt online for june 25 to see availability and it just gives regular price... Do I have to call?


Or you have too many people in one room.  How many passengers were you including in the room?  Sometimes the VGT rooms will only sleep 3 or less.


----------



## appledown

Just realized I posted this is the wrong thread. I have what is probably a dumb question. Right now, the only rooms available for the category I want for August 2017 (11C) are guarantee. Could that category open back up where I could choose specific rooms? And if I book that guaranteed category now, can I change it later to a higher category, like 11A? Because we want connecting rooms, I don't want to be stuck with guarantee. Thanks!


----------



## BellFamilyBelles

Can you change a GTY room once its assigned? Like pay for a different cat?


----------



## runjanerun

Thought I understood it all when I read it, and then this came up when I was researching my cruise...

 

This is IGT? Not GTY?  I thought it was GTY until I put it in my cart and saw the Category code.  This stateroom was significantly cheaper than the inside stateroom option to choose my own stateroom.


----------



## MSPeeler

runjanerun said:


> Thought I understood it all when I read it, and then this came up when I was researching my cruise...
> 
> View attachment 163908
> 
> This is IGT? Not GTY?  I thought it was GTY until I put it in my cart and saw the Category code.  This stateroom was significantly cheaper than the inside stateroom option to choose my own stateroom.



From what I understand, and correct me if I'm wrong, IGT/GTY is the Guaranteed Inside Stateroom category. Its the same room "type" as choosing your own stateroom, but you will not have your room location until closer to sailing or possibly at check-in.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

runjanerun said:


> Thought I understood it all when I read it, and then this came up when I was researching my cruise...
> 
> View attachment 163908
> 
> This is IGT? Not GTY?  I thought it was GTY until I put it in my cart and saw the Category code.  This stateroom was significantly cheaper than the inside stateroom option to choose my own stateroom.


"GTY" is what happens when a certain percentage of rooms within a specific category have been booked.  You can book the category (example 4A, or 9C, etc) but DCL will assign you a room within your category or higher later.  The cost for this guarantee booking is the same as if you booked a specific room.

"*GT" (or, as in your case IGT) is a last minute restricted fare.  You book a type of room (Interior) for a lower cost than the prevailing rate.  And DCL will assign you an interior room (or better) at a later date.  The cost for this type of guarantee room is lower than the prevailing rate.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

BellFamilyBelles said:


> Can you change a GTY room once its assigned? Like pay for a different cat?


Yes, you can pay to upgrade your room to a higher category, if there are rooms available.


----------



## BellFamilyBelles

Thank you Princess


----------



## FutureMrsF

Can anyone tell me how close to sailing date they usually give the stateroom numbers for GTY cabins?

Thank you


----------



## ajo

FutureMrsF said:


> Can anyone tell me how close to sailing date they usually give the stateroom numbers for GTY cabins?
> 
> Thank you


Here is a recent thread on that topic:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/booked-gty-category-when-do-we-get-assigned.3481279/#post-55113539


----------



## FutureMrsF

Thank you that is really helpful. I'm looking forward to our assignment


----------



## yelnad

FutureMrsF said:


> Can anyone tell me how close to sailing date they usually give the stateroom numbers for GTY cabins?
> 
> Thank you




We got ours today for sailing on Saturday. I had last checked on Thursday or Friday of last week.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

FutureMrsF said:


> Can anyone tell me how close to sailing date they usually give the stateroom numbers for GTY cabins?
> 
> Thank you


Depends - GTY (where you actually have specific category, as in GTY 9C, or GTY 4A) assignment are typically done about 45-60 days out.

Last minute *GT (where you have a type of room, not a specific category) assignments are generally about 14 days out, usually on a Tuesday.


----------



## FutureMrsF

Thank you PrincessShmoo

Mine is category specific GTY 9B in the magic.

I didn't even understand that was what I booked. 

I'm secretly hoping for an upgrade but I think highly unlikely on our Mediterranean cruise but I will still be very happy with what I booked so it's all good either way


----------



## SpartanKen

Newbie here, trying to understand all the acronyms and what they mean for me. We booked a week ago and were given details by the TA. My reservation would be guaranteed? This is for 8/18/2017.

Category: 06B
Cruise Itinerary: 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral
Stateroom: 7682
Deck: 7
Description: Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah


----------



## ::danielle::

SpartanKen said:


> Newbie here, trying to understand all the acronyms and what they mean for me. We booked a week ago and were given details by the TA. My reservation would be guaranteed? This is for 8/18/2017.
> 
> Category: 06B
> Cruise Itinerary: 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral
> Stateroom: 7682
> Deck: 7
> Description: Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah



Did you book a GTY status room? They usually have a specific (slightly cheaper rate). Or did you book a regular room where you were able to chose your cabin? If it's he latter, then your room is not a "Guarantee" status room per this discussion. Here is the definition of a Guarantee room (taken from the first page):

*What is Guarantee Status?*

Guarantee Status means that when you book a particular category, Disney is not able to assign you a stateroom number at the time of booking. As you get closer to your sail date, Disney will assign you a room number. You can end up in *any*stateroom that is in the category you booked. However, at their discretion, Disney may upgrade you. It's not necessarily likely that you'll receive an upgrade - but it is possible.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

::danielle:: said:


> Did you book a GTY status room? They usually have a specific (slightly cheaper rate).


Not exactly.  Once a certain percentage of rooms within a category are sold, the category goes GTY.  You can still select the category, but DCL will assign a room at a later date.  The cost for a GTY reservation is the same as for a reservation where you select a specific room.

If a cruise isn't selling well, DCL may offer last-minute restricted fares (IGT, OGT, VGT).  These do come at a reduced cost from the prevailing rates, but you can only select a type (Interior, Oceanview, Verandah) of room, not a category (4A, 6B, 9C, whatever).  Again, DCL will assign the room at a later date.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

SpartanKen said:


> Newbie here, trying to understand all the acronyms and what they mean for me. We booked a week ago and were given details by the TA. My reservation would be guaranteed? This is for 8/18/2017.
> 
> Category: 06B
> Cruise Itinerary: 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral
> Stateroom: 7682
> Deck: 7
> Description: Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah


I'm figuring your original paperwork for the reservation said 06B GTY?  If so, now you've been assigned a room.


----------



## lanejudy

SpartanKen said:


> Newbie here, trying to understand all the acronyms and what they mean for me. We booked a week ago and were given details by the TA. My reservation would be guaranteed? This is for 8/18/2017.



All reservations are "guaranteed" in the sense that you won't be denied boarding, you have definitely reserved a spot for you/family onboard the ship.

"Guarantee" in the sense of this thread is a type of reservation that doesn't book a specific stateroom.  It looks as though your reservation (as are most) is for a specific stateroom -- 7682.  Once a certain # or % of rooms are booked, DCL has the category go to "GTY" status, which essentially means at that point you may no longer select a specific stateroom when booking but you are guaranteed that category or higher.  So if you booked a 6A GTY, for example, DCL will assign you a stateroom that is in category 6A, 5E, 5D, 5C, 5B, 5A, 4E, 4D, 4C, 4B or 4A (or presumably concierge but that's quite a long-shot).   Other times, DCL has special last-minute discounted offers IGT (Interior Guarantee), OGT (Oceanview Guarantee) or VGT (Verandah Guarantee) and you book one of these broader categories and allow DCL to assign a stateroom in the broad category or higher.

But, again, it doesn't appear this pertains to your booking as you have a stateroom assigned already. 

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## SpartanKen

thanks, that's what I figured, but saw this post and had to ask.


----------



## strailys1

I booked a Verandah (VGT) guaranteed cabin for the Fantasy on July 30th last month for our first Disney cruise.  From reading everyone's post, it looks like Disney will probably assign us a cabin between 9 - 16 days out from our cruise.  From everyone's experience, what is the average category assigned to these guaranteed cabins?


----------



## ::danielle::

strailys1 said:


> I booked a Verandah (VGT) guaranteed cabin for the Fantasy on July 30th last month for our first Disney cruise.  From reading everyone's post, it looks like Disney will probably assign us a cabin between 9 - 16 days out from our cruise.  From everyone's experience, what is the average category assigned to these guaranteed cabins?




This thread discusses GTY assigned cabins

http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...cabins-assigned.3056486/page-41#post-55925754


----------



## PrincessShmoo

::danielle:: said:


> This thread discusses GTY assigned cabins
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...cabins-assigned.3056486/page-41#post-55925754


But strailys1 was asking about a VGT, not a GTY.

Typically those room assignments are done around 10-14 days out.  It's hard to say what you may get, since verandahs have several different categories.  Could be any of them.


----------



## ::danielle::

PrincessShmoo said:


> But strailys1 was asking about a VGT, not a GTY.
> 
> Typically those room assignments are done around 10-14 days out.  It's hard to say what you may get, since verandahs have several different categories.  Could be any of them.




Oops! My bad! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## cleophus12

Is DCL still offering IGT, etc?  The last several times I've checked, I haven't seen any available.  Is there a different way to find them since the website is different than it once was?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

cleophus12 said:


> Is DCL still offering IGT, etc?  The last several times I've checked, I haven't seen any available.  Is there a different way to find them since the website is different than it once was?


The only way to see them is by individually checking each cruise.  If they are being offered the page will look like this:

Those room types with *GT rates will have the extra choice, with the "Stateroom with Restrictions" title.

Also, there's a thread that monitors such offerings:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/cu...-sleeper-rates.3244232/page-124#post-55983634


----------



## RACHEL_GB

Just wanted to share my experience as a couple of people have said GTY is the same price as booking a specific room. 
When I booked (100 days out roughly) booking a 9C GTY that was actually £74 more expensive than booking a specific outside stateroom but I went for it anyway in the hope of an upgrade. I got a 9C but I wasn't annoyed as I knew this might happen.

Incidentally I looked at VGTs when they were released and I could have got a VGT for £150 cheaper than I paid for my 9C GTY, so that's a little bit galling as I would have liked a verandah but it's a first time cruise and I didn't know any of this when I booked. Thanks to you guys on here if we ever go again I will be much more savvy next time. And of course it is a gamble if you wait that long to book. 

Anyway - happy booking everyone!


----------



## strailys1

I finally received our stateroom assignment for our VGT guaranteed cabin at the end of the month on the Fantasy.  Unfortunately, our gamble for a guaranteed room backfired because our room appears to suck.  We were assigned stateroom 10512, which is directly underneath the fitness center.  All of the reviews I read stated the noise is horrible in this cabin. Starting at 6 am, they constantly heard the weights slamming down and people pounding on the treadmills.  I usually get up early, so it will not effect me as much.  But unfortunately my wife is going to suffer from lack of sleep.  I knew there was a chance we could get a bad room, but this is worse than I thought.  I doubt there is little chance we will be able to upgrade or switch rooms for a summer time cruise.  Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## jxd

I booked an OGT room for the 7/30/16 Fantasy Eastern sailing around the middle of June.

Our room was assigned today - 9D room #6504.

This is the large accessible room without the split bath. It also has the awkward porthole with no ocean view. I'm fine with that as I really wanted the natural light. With 2 adults and 2 teenagers I will miss the split bath but enjoy the "acreage". I plan on getting to the port first thing to check on upgrades but am satisfied with our assignment if nothing is available. I'm also happy as I booked 45 days out and received a room at opening day prices and may even be lower.  I'm just happy to be on the ship!!


----------



## strailys1

jxd said:


> I booked an OGT room for the 7/30/16 Fantasy Eastern sailing around the middle of June.
> 
> Our room was assigned today - 9D room #6504.
> 
> This is the large accessible room without the split bath. It also has the awkward porthole with no ocean view. I'm fine with that as I really wanted the natural light. With 2 adults and 2 teenagers I will miss the split bath but enjoy the "acreage". I plan on getting to the port first thing to check on upgrades but am satisfied with our assignment if nothing is available. I'm also happy as I booked 45 days out and received a room at opening day prices and may even be lower.  I'm just happy to be on the ship!!



Have you ever had luck upgrading after your guaranteed room was assigned?


----------



## jxd

If upgrades are available, you can upgrade a guaranteed room at the port.


----------



## strailys1

Thank you


----------



## katellynne

strailys1 said:


> I finally received our stateroom assignment for our VGT guaranteed cabin at the end of the month on the Fantasy.  Unfortunately, our gamble for a guaranteed room backfired because our room appears to suck.  We were assigned stateroom 10512, which is directly underneath the fitness center.  All of the reviews I read stated the noise is horrible in this cabin. Starting at 6 am, they constantly heard the weights slamming down and people pounding on the treadmills.  I usually get up early, so it will not effect me as much.  But unfortunately my wife is going to suffer from lack of sleep.  I knew there was a chance we could get a bad room, but this is worse than I thought.  I doubt there is little chance we will be able to upgrade or switch rooms for a summer time cruise.  Any suggestions from anyone?



We were assigned 10506 as a vgt and I though I would be so disappointed, my concern was the overhang from the deck above and possibly restricted views!  But I was so wrong, and it is now our favorite area to book on the Fantasy and the Dream!!  We have stayed in 10506, 10524 and 10526.  Now being 3 rooms away it is possible we weren't directly under the weight area that you are concerned about but we didn't notice any noise from above.  And I am a VERY late sleeper LOL.  My husband and kids and I love the easy quick stair access to the quieter pool area and the less crowded elevators of the forward decks.  IMO the worst rooms on deck 10 are aft, you do get a lot of overhead noise there from restaurants and pool deck and vibration in general but that is just me...someone else will disagree with that I bet!  

So my suggestions are that there are no bad rooms on a Disney ship.  Just some that you prefer.  And as for upgrading at port I have been able to change staterooms on 3 separate sailings that were booked either GTY or VGT.  All were only lateral moves-stayed in same category-but they were welcome changes for us.  The most recent was the Fantasy 7/18/2015  we were assigned deck 10 aft, and I was able to change to my deck 10 forward


----------



## katellynne

strailys1 said:


> Have you ever had luck upgrading after your guaranteed room was assigned?



I have been able to change staterooms 3 times at port with a GTY or VGT assignment.  None were actually considered upgrades though since they were in same category, just a lateral move to a different cabin.


----------



## strailys1

Katellyne, thank you for the information.  What time did you arrive at the port to ask for the moves?
Scott


----------



## katellynne

strailys1 said:


> Katellyne, thank you for the information.  What time did you arrive at the port to ask for the moves?
> Scott


My pleasure!   The Spring Break cruise we took the first bus from the airport to the terminal and were like the 2nd people to check in or so   That one was a same cat cabin different location.  But the other times we arrived later in the morning but still before boarding was complete.  I will say that people with lower cats booked like inside were able to upgrade, there just wasn't anything higher than 5a that we already had.  So there is no formula or perfect arrival time but the first ones there do have best chance of any unallocated cabins being available


----------



## strailys1

katellynne said:


> My pleasure!   The Spring Break cruise we took the first bus from the airport to the terminal and were like the 2nd people to check in or so   That one was a same cat cabin different location.  But the other times we arrived later in the morning but still before boarding was complete.  I will say that people with lower cats booked like inside were able to upgrade, there just wasn't anything higher than 5a that we already had.  So there is no formula or perfect arrival time but the first ones there do have best chance of any unallocated cabins being available



Great news!
We were able to upgrade to a cat 4D for only $553 on the 6th deck.  It's a bigger room and not under the fitness center.  We arrived at 9:30, got into the line about 15 deep.  They started letting us checkin at 10:20.


----------



## jxd

strailys1 said:


> Great news!
> We were able to upgrade to a cat 4D for only $553 on the 6th deck.  It's a bigger room and not under the fitness center.  We arrived at 9:30, got into the line about 15 deep.  They started letting us checkin at 10:20.



We were right behind this family and upgraded from OGT to 5E for $583. We could have had 4D for $978. 4D would have been nice but I'm very happy with our 5E!  Saved me over $2,000 if I had originally booked 5E.


----------



## jxd

strailys1 said:


> Great news!
> We were able to upgrade to a cat 4D for only $553 on the 6th deck.  It's a bigger room and not under the fitness center.  We arrived at 9:30, got into the line about 15 deep.  They started letting us checkin at 10:20.



We were right behind this family and upgraded from OGT to 5E for $583. We could have had 4D for $978. 4D would have been nice but I'm very happy with our 5E!  Saved me over $2,000 if I had originally booked 5E.


----------



## fsugirl333

katellynne said:


> My pleasure!   The Spring Break cruise we took the first bus from the airport to the terminal and were like the 2nd people to check in or so   That one was a same cat cabin different location.  But the other times we arrived later in the morning but still before boarding was complete.  I will say that people with lower cats booked like inside were able to upgrade, there just wasn't anything higher than 5a that we already had.  So there is no formula or perfect arrival time but the first ones there do have best chance of any unallocated cabins being available



I know you can pay for an upgrade, but if you are just changing rooms in the same category is there a charge for that?

thanks


----------



## PrincessShmoo

fsugirl333 said:


> I know you can pay for an upgrade, but if you are just changing rooms in the same category is there a charge for that?
> 
> thanks


Don't think so, but why would you be?


----------



## Dug720

PrincessShmoo said:


> Don't think so, but why would you be?



They may be accustomed to RCCL's policy of letting you change to an available stateroom in the same category if you aren't happy with your assigned GTY cabin. (Which IMHO defeats the whole purpose of/behind GTY...)


----------



## mareed

I see something odd on the Oct. 2017 Panama Canal cruise, where there is a Standard Inside - Guaranteed Stateroom for category 11c, but when you click on the rate details, the terms look like the IGT because it includes Full payment due at booking and is non-refundable.  What do you think?  Mistake on the website or something new and different?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mareed said:


> I see something odd on the Oct. 2017 Panama Canal cruise, where there is a Standard Inside - Guaranteed Stateroom for category 11c, but when you click on the rate details, the terms look like the IGT because it includes Full payment due at booking and is non-refundable.  What do you think?  Mistake on the website or something new and different?


I found the same thing on one of the European cruise next May.  I'm thinking DCL is either going to make GTY a non-refundable booking (doubtful) or someone put up the wrong page for the "rate details" info on the website.


----------



## EmptyLot

strailys1 said:


> Great news!
> We were able to upgrade to a cat 4D for only $553 on the 6th deck.  It's a bigger room and not under the fitness center.  We arrived at 9:30, got into the line about 15 deep.  They started letting us checkin at 10:20.



Hello. Do you remember what your scheduled PAT was? Ours is 12:30, but we're trying to figure out when to arrive to attempt a switch.


----------



## JanBlessed

RACHEL_GB said:


> I looked at VGTs when they were released and I could have got a VGT for £150 cheaper than I paid for my 9C GTY,


How can I see VGTs when they are released?  When does this happen?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

JanBlessed said:


> How can I see VGTs when they are released?  When does this happen?


There's no list when the *GT rates come up.  You just have to keep an eye on the website and look for this to show up:
 

There's also this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/cu...mat-my-sleeper-rates-thru-2016-listed.3244232  that posts when the special fares come available.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Hi everyone,

I booked my cruise last minute and took advantage of the VGT rates. Under my reservation/summary it says "to be assigned" when it comes to my deck and location. Will DCL email me when my itinerary has changed and been updated? I know that they can literally assign me a stateroom on the day of embarkation but it would be nice to know beforehand, if possible. 

I'm expecting to receive my DCL packet with the necessary boarding information..luggage tags etc. by next week. I suppose my stateroom assignment will still be left blank on the documentation as well. 

Quite the adventure this time around not knowing where I'll be located but just looking for a few suggestions and advice.

Thanks


----------



## wombat_5606

DIS_MIKE said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I booked my cruise last minute and took advantage of the VGT rates. Under my reservation/summary it says "to be assigned" when it comes to my deck and location. Will DCL email me when my itinerary has changed and been updated? I know that they can literally assign me a stateroom on the day of embarkation but it would be nice to know beforehand, if possible.
> 
> I'm expecting to receive my DCL packet with the necessary boarding information..luggage tags etc. by next week. I suppose my stateroom assignment will still be left blank on the documentation as well.
> 
> Quite the adventure this time around not knowing where I'll be located but just looking for a few suggestions and advice.
> 
> Thanks



Unfortunately, Mike, they aren't going to let you know when your room assignment has changed. You just need to check your reservation on the website. 

It is possible that your luggage tags will arrive with your room assignment. That has been my experience with DCL. By the time documentation has arrived, the cabin number has been assigned.

Depending on when you booked, it may be that your cabin assignment will be closer to, or at time of sailing. 

Just look at it as a late Christmas present!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Just providing an update. Thanks for the info wombat!

I received my assignments on the 4th and I sail on the 16th so not bad. The reservation was made on 12/21 for a (VGT) Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah w/restrictions

*Category:* 05A
*Deck:* 10 *Location:* MID

Apparently my view will have a significant overhang from deck 11 and there's quite a bit of foot noise. We'll see what happens. As long as I have a clear view of the ocean, I'll be fine.


----------



## wombat_5606

DIS_MIKE said:


> Just providing an update. Thanks for the info wombat!
> 
> I received my assignments on the 4th and I sail on the 16th so not bad. The reservation was made on 12/21 for a (VGT) Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah w/restrictions
> 
> *Category:* 05A
> *Deck:* 10 *Location:* MID
> 
> Apparently my view will have a significant overhang from deck 11 and there's quite a bit of foot noise. We'll see what happens. As long as I have a clear view of the ocean, I'll be fine.



Glad you got your assignment. Regardless of the actual cabin, that's a nice upgrade for your VGT rate. 

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Thanks! I'm glad you agree that it's a nice upgrade. It was around $1565.xx for the 4-day. 


Last year I paid about the same for a 3-day so this seemed like a steal to me. I'll be trying Remy for the first time on the Dream so I'm super stoked for that experience.


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

We did this last February about two weeks before the cruise and it was great! We had an awesome room, mid-ship that was quiet!

It was also about $500 less.


----------



## Angell

Does anyone know when staterooms are assigned if you chose the GTY category? I've been waiting a while and I would like to research the boat and deck.

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Angell said:


> Does anyone know when staterooms are assigned if you chose the GTY category? I've been waiting a while and I would like to research the boat and deck.
> 
> Thanks!


As in GTY with a specific category designated?  Like 9B GTY?  Those typically are assigned 45-60 days out.  BUT, any guarantee, regardless of type, can be assigned at any time from original booking date all the way up to, and including, embarkation day.


----------



## Sorahana

We just came back from a cruise on the Wonder and were booked with a GTY room. We were in stateroom 2144 which was a Cat 9 (Oceanview Stateroom with Porthole). I think it was a little over a month out when we saw the assignment.


----------



## JanBlessed

Sorahana said:


> We just came back from a cruise on the Wonder and were booked with a GTY room. We were in stateroom 2144 which was a Cat 9 (Oceanview Stateroom with Porthole). I think it was a little over a month out when we saw the assignment.


Just WONDERing, how much did you $ave?  I'm curious as to GTY / VGT savings now a days.  

I've been telling people about my VGT savings since 2012, but am recently afraid to mislead anyone with outdated info.  I saved A LOT & don't know if this is true anymore.


----------



## Van Houten

JanBlessed said:


> Just WONDERing, how much did you $ave?  I'm curious as to GTY / VGT savings now a days.


A good estimate for xGT is 20% below GTY rate for the lowest category in that group (base rate, outside of taxes and fees).


----------



## SingingKayla

We're keeping our eyes on the April 11th, 2018 4-night Bahama cruise from Miami....looking at a standard inside stateroom and over the last few weeks 11C GTY availability will pop up, then won't, then will again a few days later....can anyone explain this?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

SingingKayla said:


> We're keeping our eyes on the April 11th, 2018 4-night Bahama cruise from Miami....looking at a standard inside stateroom and over the last few weeks 11C GTY availability will pop up, then won't, then will again a few days later....can anyone explain this?


If a cruise isn't selling as well as DCL wants (certain number of rooms sold at any given time), last minute fares may be offered.  Once the number of rooms sold meets the number DCL wants sold at that time, the discount rates disappear.  If the cruise still isn't hitting the correct marks, the discounts will show up again.  And on and on, until the cruise is sold or departs.


----------



## lanejudy

SingingKayla said:


> We're keeping our eyes on the April 11th, 2018 4-night Bahama cruise from Miami....looking at a standard inside stateroom and over the last few weeks 11C GTY availability will pop up, then won't, then will again a few days later....can anyone explain this?



GTY is not a special rate, it's the current fare tier for that category stateroom.  Since that cruise is almost a year out and it isn't an IGT special rate, I'd guess it's simply a matter of limited availability.  I believe rooms get locked out of inventory temporarily when people look at them in the online booking system.  If people are considering the cruise and go through the booking without finalizing, the room will return to inventory maybe 30 minutes later (people report "I found the perfect room but it wasn't available when I called my TA" because they inadvertently locked the room out of inventory when looking).  It's also possible people booked inside rooms and then decided to upgrade and/or cancel, releasing a stateroom back to inventory.  11C is the lowest level stateroom, DCL may use most of the 11C inventory as GTY which allows DCL to decide room assignment, including possible upgrade.  

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## skinnyv

What are they chances of a GTY  9c ever get an up grade? 

I have booked two. 

We also booked an 11b and got exactly an 11b 6303 assigned at approximately 135 days out.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

skinnyv said:


> What are they chances of a GTY  9c ever get an up grade?
> 
> I have booked two.
> 
> We also booked an 11b and got exactly an 11b 6303 assigned at approximately 135 days out.


For the most part GTY bookings get just what they booked.  Occasionally, they are upgraded.  Sometimes just a little (to a 9B, for example).  Rarely, upgraded more.  But it does happen.


----------



## skinnyv

PrincessShmoo said:


> For the most part GTY bookings get just what they booked.  Occasionally, they are upgraded.  Sometimes just a little (to a 9B, for example).  Rarely, upgraded more.  But it does happen.



Thank you I was surprise to see that our inside had been assigned so far out. 

I guess I will keep my fingers crossed and if not I won't be upset. 

Happy cruising


----------



## PrincessShmoo

skinnyv said:


> Thank you I was surprise to see that our inside had been assigned so far out.
> 
> I guess I will keep my fingers crossed and if not I won't be upset.
> 
> Happy cruising


Well, guaranteed rooms (regardless if they're GTY or *GT) can be assigned at any time between booking date all the way up to (and including) embarkation day.


----------



## Bethany10

PrincessShmoo said:


> "GTY" is what happens when a certain percentage of rooms within a specific category have been booked. You can book the category (example 4A, or 9C, etc) but DCL will assign you a room within your category or higher later. The cost for this guarantee booking is the same as if you booked a specific room.



So the benefit to doing this would be taking the gamble that you might be upgraded? 

Also, I'm assuming that if we book a room that sleeps 3-4, yet have 4 people on our reservation we won't be put in a room that only sleeps 3? Not that I'm above flipping a coin to see who gets to sleep on the floor, but I'm betting my kids would be.


----------



## Dug720

Bethany10 said:


> So the benefit to doing this would be taking the gamble that you might be upgraded?
> 
> Also, I'm assuming that if we book a room that sleeps 3-4, yet have 4 people on our reservation we won't be put in a room that only sleeps 3? Not that I'm above flipping a coin to see who gets to sleep on the floor, but I'm betting my kids would be.



Correct. If people don't care where their cabin is located, it's a (sometimes - but not always) less expensive way to *maybe* get an upgrade. Most of the time - contrary to what we see on here - people get exactly the category they booked. But sometimes not. (Also what Disney considers an upgrade may well not be one to you - I like higher decks, but the one time I booked a GTY in my preferred category (because I messed around switching to the point I lost the cabin I really wanted) they put me in a Deck 5 verandah. Yes, one of the extended ones people go gaga over...but to me it was too low and too midship. The cruise was great, but I'd never book GTY again unless it was for a higher category than those cabins.)

And yes. If you have 4 people, they should not put you in a cabin that only sleeps 3.


----------



## Bethany10

Dug720 said:


> what Disney considers an upgrade may well not be one to you



Yeah, that's what concerns me. I think I'll stick to the original plan.


----------



## hcox31

On the original post in this thread is says you have to pay in full when booking a GTY stateroom.  Is this still the case?  We are potentially booking one for january and I need to know if its still the case cause it would change our booking.


----------



## Dug720

hcox31 said:


> On the original post in this thread is says you have to pay in full when booking a GTY stateroom.  Is this still the case?  We are potentially booking one for january and I need to know if its still the case cause it would change our booking.



For a GTY rate, no.

For a *GT rate, yes.


----------



## beweller6306

So this is what our reservation is saying:

*Stateroom GTY*
Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah
*Category:* 05E
*Deck:* To Be Assigned
*Location:* To Be Assigned

We sail 1/27/18 on the Fantasy. Any idea when we should expect to find out our cabin #?

Thank you much,
Brad


----------



## Cmbar

beweller6306 said:


> So this is what our reservation is saying:
> 
> *Stateroom GTY*
> Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah
> *Category:* 05E
> *Deck:* To Be Assigned
> *Location:* To Be Assigned
> 
> We sail 1/27/18 on the Fantasy. Any idea when we should expect to find out our cabin #?
> 
> Thank you much,
> Brad


----------



## PrincessShmoo

beweller6306 said:


> So this is what our reservation is saying:
> 
> *Stateroom GTY*
> Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah
> *Category:* 05E
> *Deck:* To Be Assigned
> *Location:* To Be Assigned
> 
> We sail 1/27/18 on the Fantasy. Any idea when we should expect to find out our cabin #?
> 
> Thank you much,
> Brad


GTY bookings typically are assigned around 45-60 days out.  But any guarantee booking can be assigned at any time between original booking date all the way up to (and including) embarkation day.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

In everyone's experience, are *GT same or better than opening day prices? Or is it dependent on other factors?


----------



## Dug720

Cackyschmackers said:


> In everyone's experience, are *GT same or better than opening day prices? Or is it dependent on other factors?



Sometimes yes, sometimes no. And there is never a guarantee that they will be offered. So if you want a specific cruise on a specific date, it's best to book at a price you are comfortable with and leave it be - that is how I do it anyway. I'd rather not delay if I want something on the off chance that it goes to a *GT status at maybe a lower price.


----------



## jelange64

I am new to cruising but a Disney vet going to the parks for years. I love the thread and learned more about how rooms are picked and prices are set. I am going 12/1/2018 on the Fantasy. I am handicap and already have a room set, if I am correct.

Stateroom: 6088
category: 04D
Deck: 6
Location: MID

Does this mean that I have my room set or am I going to possibly be changing rooms?
Thank you.


----------



## Cmbar

jelange64 said:


> I am new to cruising but a Disney vet going to the parks for years. I love the thread and learned more about how rooms are picked and prices are set. I am going 12/1/2018 on the Fantasy. I am handicap and already have a room set, if I am correct.
> 
> Stateroom: 6088
> category: 04D
> Deck: 6
> Location: MID
> 
> Does this mean that I have my room set or am I going to possibly be changing rooms?
> Thank you.


It doesn't look like you booked GTY?  Looks like you booked a Cat04 room. Did your original booking say something else?  I would be surprised if you booked a GTY this far from your cruise date. Is that December 2018?


----------



## stephmarty

I booked two IGT cabins a couple months ago for the 9/30/17 sailing on Fantasy. Cabin assignments were made today around midday, 10 days out from cruising. We got 2511 and 2517. Both category 11C standard inside cabins, so no surprise upgrades. However, I'm most happy that the cabins are so close to each other--just 3 doors apart. I much rather would have wanted the cabins to be this close versus an upgrade. I've read reviews for both cabins and I think we will be very happy with the quiet location in the forward part of the ship. Overall, quite satisfied and happy with the deal we got.


----------



## parrotheadlois

We're cruising on October 21st and are still waiting for our GTY!
*Stateroom GTY*
Guaranteed Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions
*Category:* VGT
*Deck:* To Be Assigned
*Location:* To Be Assigned


----------



## stephmarty

parrotheadlois said:


> We're cruising on October 21st and are still waiting for our GTY!
> *Stateroom GTY*
> Guaranteed Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions
> *Category:* VGT
> *Deck:* To Be Assigned
> *Location:* To Be Assigned


It might be another 2-3 weeks based on my experience.


----------



## parrotheadlois

thanks!   patience is a virtue they say!!    or, good things come to those who wait!


----------



## parrotheadlois

(duplicate post)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jelange64 said:


> I am new to cruising but a Disney vet going to the parks for years. I love the thread and learned more about how rooms are picked and prices are set. I am going 12/1/2018 on the Fantasy. I am handicap and already have a room set, if I am correct.
> 
> Stateroom: 6088
> category: 04D
> Deck: 6
> Location: MID
> 
> Does this mean that I have my room set or am I going to possibly be changing rooms?
> Thank you.


When you made your reservation you selected a specific room.  In all probability, you'll remain in that room.  Especially if you've selected an accessible room.

That said, there's always the possibility that DCL could change your room, if something is wrong with your room, or if the room is needed for some other reason/person.


----------



## jaelae

If you did not get an upgrade, which is fine and expected, from a guaranteed state room - would it be a likely option to request to purchase an upgraded room when at port? Looking right now to pay for an upgrade to a Verandah for my cruise would bring me up to 5900 for the four of us which is pretty steep when it was closer to 5200 when I booked. So definitely having some regret but was hoping if presented the option at the port I might be able to pay and get a Verandah room under that price. Anyone know how likely this is?

We are traveling on our 1 year olds birthday and our oldest will be almost 3. So the closer we get to the cruise the more we realize it would be nice to not have the same bedtime as them as we could escape to the Balcony.


----------



## Dug720

Possible, but no guarantee. All 4 Disney cruises I've been on the "Captain Mickey says no upgrades are available" sign has been out.

If you're going to be bummed to not be in that cabin and it will make your cruise miserable, book it now and just deal with the price.


----------



## n2mm

parrotheadlois said:


> We're cruising on October 21st and are still waiting for our GTY!
> *Stateroom GTY*
> Guaranteed Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions
> *Category:* VGT
> *Deck:* To Be Assigned
> *Location:* To Be Assigned



Did you get your assignment yet

We are on the October 28th in a GTY VGT also.  Everything I've read seems to indicate about 14 days prior.  Getting anxious.


----------



## parrotheadlois

n2mm said:


> Did you get your assignment yet
> 
> not yet, cruise is 2 weeks from today!


----------



## n2mm

Wow, 2 weeks out and no assignment.  We are 3 weeks out and anxiously waiting.


----------



## parrotheadlois

got it today!


----------



## Sytrace

We leave in 11 days and still no assignment for our VGT. I love the suspense but am really hoping the assignment comes thru in the next day or so. Although, they are still selling cabins at GTY AND regular price.


----------



## parrotheadlois

We've seen people who've gotten their rooms day of, so hoping you'll know before then!


----------



## Sytrace

parrotheadlois said:


> We've seen people who've gotten their rooms day of, so hoping you'll know before then!



I have booked 2 other VGT and a  special rate...always  had it within 14 days. However, we will take whatever we get and love it. Will have to adjust if it is aft though...we are not fans of aft, but hey...that is the nature of the game!


----------



## n2mm

parrotheadlois said:


> got it today!



I hope I'll be doing the dance this time next week. We are on the 10/28 fantasy cruise.


----------



## jmomm

n2mm said:


> I hope I'll be doing the dance this time next week. We are on the 10/28 fantasy cruise.


we are too and I can't wait- I check numerous times a day!


----------



## vertigo235

jmomm said:


> we are too and I can't wait- I check numerous times a day!



Do you have to check to see your assignment?  We have never done this before, but have purchased one for the 10/23 Dream cruise. 

I would have thought that they would send an email when it's assigned?

Also what difference does it make if they send it 14 days our or 2 days out?  Is there any reason why I would want to get it sooner aside from just knowing my fate?


----------



## Sytrace

vertigo235 said:


> Do you have to check to see your assignment?  We have never done this before, but have purchased one for the 10/23 Dream cruise.
> 
> I would have thought that they would send an email when it's assigned?
> 
> Also what difference does it make if they send it 14 days our or 2 days out?  Is there any reason why I would want to get it sooner aside from just knowing my fate?



No, they do not send an email. You can look on your My Disney Cruise reservation under "Details" to see your cabin number OR when you go to book an excursion or dining, it will show your cabin number there. No difference whether it is 14 or less...just knowing where you will be located.  Have a great cruise.


----------



## vertigo235

Gotcha, yes I searched the thread and found my answer.  Good to know, I'll keep an eye on the website, and keep my fingers crossed


----------



## parrotheadlois

We had Stateroom 6634 before we went for the GTY, new stateroom number is 7090 - so we're quite happy!!


----------



## Sytrace

We got our assignment for VGT on October 20th today.  Very pleased with it... DCL chose well.


----------



## vertigo235

We just got our VGT assignment too, Deck 10 Forward Starboard, CAT 5A, very very pleased with this. It's a room we would have totally picked on our own.

Excited for the cruise!


----------



## n2mm

Hoping to post the exciting news soon.  We are on the oct 28th


----------



## FINCANTIERI

n2mm said:


> Hoping to post the exciting news soon.  We are on the oct 28th


Still waiting on 2 VGT rooms on October 28 Magic.


----------



## n2mm

FINCANTIERI said:


> Still waiting on 2 VGT rooms on October 28 Magic.



We are on the fantasy. Please post when you get your assignment.  I'm so anxious to see what we get, also 2 cabins for us too.


----------



## Sytrace

vertigo235 said:


> We just got our VGT assignment too, Deck 10 Forward Starboard, CAT 5A, very very pleased with this. It's a room we would have totally picked on our own.
> 
> Excited for the cruise!



We love and book Deck 10 forward and that is what we got this time too.  However, we got a port side cabin (we prefer starboard under the Rainforest) But still thrilled with the cabin and that it is in a category we always choose.


----------



## jmomm

I'm bouncing off the walls waiting- we leave in 14 days- come on room assignment


----------



## FINCANTIERI

Received VGT room assignments for 10/28 Magic .  Both rooms are 7A on deck 6.


----------



## n2mm

Nothing yet for us for the 10/28 fantasy


----------



## n2mm

n2mm said:


> Nothing yet for us for the 10/28 fantasy



Still waiting. Hoping today will be the day.  We leave this Tuesday for the WDW part of our trip. Feeling anxious.


----------



## parrotheadlois

n2mm said:


> Still waiting. Hoping today will be the day.  We leave this Tuesday for the WDW part of our trip. Feeling anxious.


I thought you would get yours today, hope it comes soon!


----------



## n2mm

parrotheadlois said:


> I thought you would get yours today, hope it comes soon!



Thanks!  Hoping for tomorrow now....  we fly out tomorrow afternoon!


We did get our assignment the same day we flew to WDW.  So we got it at 9 days before the cruise. Got a 5A, connecting cabins with the family. On the 10th deck under the spa, forward.


----------



## Tootles75

Yay! We just booked VGT for the Fantasy Nov 25 Merrytime Western Carribbean cruise.
Sadly, though, the Disney site is down, so we can't book any restaurants/excursions yet (if there are any left--we're doing this pretty last minute).

I skimmed through the thread, and are there really some "bad" VGT rooms? Since we paid less than the price for an inside stateroom (we sailed once on DCL previously and had oceanview), I'm guessing I'll find any verandah room a nice one.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We just booked a VGT for Dec 11 Dream Cruise...great price!


----------



## keaster

bobbiwoz said:


> We just booked a VGT for Dec 11 Dream Cruise...great price!



We just booked the same thing tonight! Only now I'm hold after booking online because it didn't give us the option to add ground transfers!


----------



## Tootles75

Still waiting on VGT assignment for our 11/25 cruise. 14 days out, and obsessively checking. Lol. Hope it comes this weekend.


----------



## Cmbar

Tootles75 said:


> Still waiting on VGT assignment for our 11/25 cruise. 14 days out, and obsessively checking. Lol. Hope it comes this weekend.


Any luck yet?  We at 16 days out and hope to see something soon!!


----------



## Tootles75

Cmbar said:


> Any luck yet?  We at 16 days out and hope to see something soon!!



Nothing yet! 10 days out. I hope I don't have to wait till I get on the actual ship to find out! Lol.


----------



## Cmbar

Tootles75 said:


> Nothing yet! 10 days out. I hope I don't have to wait till I get on the actual ship to find out! Lol.


Ugh. That stinks.  Please let us know if you don’t mind. Good luck!!!!  I’m sure you’ll have a great trip no matter what!!


----------



## Tootles75

We just got ours (as did a bunch of people in our FB group)--we're 5662!


----------



## hcox31

Just checked our status for our 1/3/18 sailing on the magic. We received our gty room around 45-48 days out. We got the category we booked (9c)


----------



## Navywife51904

We did an OGT for December 2nd on the Fantasy. We are 11 days out and still no word on room assignments. I think I’d rather pay full price and be able to pick my room. However I saved over $2000 by booking OGT and got an onboard credit from my TA.


----------



## Cmbar

Navywife51904 said:


> We did an OGT for December 2nd on the Fantasy. We are 11 days out and still no word on room assignments. I think I’d rather pay full price and be able to pick my room. However I saved over $2000 by booking OGT and got an onboard credit from my TA.


I know what you mean. We are on Dec 1st Magic and nothing yet. I’m hoping today or tomorrow!


----------



## msec

Booked IGT for Dec 1st Magic sailing - was just assigned our room today - assigned a 11B HA cabin  - we did not request a HA cabin...


----------



## esmiles

We are sailing VGT on the Fantasy Jan 27. We are crossing our fingers that they will attempt to put us close to my inlaws who are 10th midship with our linked reservations!! No matter what I am sure it will be fine


----------



## keaster

Booked a VGT on November 5th for the December 11th Dream 4-night cruise. Checked the reservation today and we are in stateroom 6116, Category 4D. Reviews look good!


----------



## Gopper64

We booked our VGT room on the Galveston January 9 cruise to Puerto Rico we are really excited, although the itinerary isn't great, and it is not easy to fly home from there we thought the price was great as it has been a long time sine we have been able to afford one.
Soon after we purchased Disney posted another cruise with VGT rooms only this one is on the magic leaving from Miami and going to castaway . Unfortunately we can't switch.


----------



## ustasmom

.


----------



## LisaDSO

Thanks, this helped


----------



## beweller6306

So excited about this:

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *5E*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *7190*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 56
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Excited!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *AM*
9. What month is your cruise? *January

Pretty sweet upgrade. It's an extra large balcony 7th deck aft. *


beweller6306 said:


> So this is what our reservation is saying:
> 
> *Stateroom GTY*
> Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah
> *Category:* 05E
> *Deck:* To Be Assigned
> *Location:* To Be Assigned
> 
> We sail 1/27/18 on the Fantasy. Any idea when we should expect to find out our cabin #?
> 
> Thank you much,
> Brad


----------



## ustasmom

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *7A*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5B*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17, booked one week prior*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *YES! I was nervous about navigator's verandah.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Book B2B, adjoining rooms on both cruises though we have to move.*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *midday*
9. What month is your cruise? *January/February*


----------



## esmiles

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *Vgt *
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5C*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Overall- yes. My only disappointment is that we are located nowhere near our family members (linked reservations) who selected their cabin.  This only bugs me because almost all of the other vgt folks in my saling ARE on that deck so I know they could have accommodated*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *No*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?*mid morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*


----------



## sylvieandpinot

Hello! My family is booked into a VGT for March 17 on the Fantasy. I just received out travel document, but no stateroom assignment. How long have others waited for their assignment in this category? I realize I can’t join FE and other activities without knowing the stateroom yet. Feeling anxious


----------



## bobbiwoz

sylvieandpinot said:


> Hello! My family is booked into a VGT for March 17 on the Fantasy. I just received out travel document, but no stateroom assignment. How long have others waited for their assignment in this category? I realize I can’t join FE and other activities without knowing the stateroom yet. Feeling anxious


You can join the group, people understand about VGT. Emails or phone calls can help you get your information to the group.


----------



## Canesfan3234

Question. If I book now and the cruise I want gets a Florida resident discount, am I going to be able to get credited the lower rate?


----------



## lanejudy

Canesfan3234 said:


> Question. If I book now and the cruise I want gets a Florida resident discount, am I going to be able to get credited the lower rate?



Possibly.  In the past, FLR rates were the only special offer that could be applied to an existing reservation, even after PIF and without penalty.  DCL may or may not change that rule.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## MomOTwins

Yippee!  First cruise, just got my stateroom assignment today.

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *8C*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *8C, Floor 7 forward *
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *45*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Pleasantly surprised we got a room in (according to reviews) a very quiet area with an awesome view of castaway cay!!! I wouldn't have minded a slight upgrade to 8A or 8B to get something closer to mid-ship, but to be honest, I am just relieved they did not "upgrade" us to an "undesirable" obstructed-view verandah room in a noisy teen club area (we have young children with early bedtimes), which was my fear going into this.  All told, I am very happy we got the room in our selected category of 8C, since I think my kids and I will really enjoy our large window-seat porthole.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Today (Tuesday)*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *PM (I checked this morning, early afternoon, and it only showed up when I checked at 9pm)*
9. What month is your cruise? *April*


----------



## Dolphin7795

I have a 5e GTY for late November this year, how do you find out when your room is assigned. Do they email or do you have to check reservation? Also does your cruise have to be paid in full before room is assigned?  Thanks!


----------



## MomOTwins

Dolphin7795 said:


> I have a 5e GTY for late November this year, how do you find out when your room is assigned. Do they email or do you have to check reservation? Also does your cruise have to be paid in full before room is assigned?  Thanks!



They did not email me—I just had to keep checking the My Reservation page on the Disney Cruise website.  I’m not sure if payment in full is a requirement before a room can be assigned, but as a practical matter it seems like most room assignments happen within a couple of months of sailing, so you will be past the pay in full mark by that point.


----------



## Dug720

MomOTwins said:


> They did not email me—I just had to keep checking the My Reservation page on the Disney Cruise website.  I’m not sure if payment in full is a requirement before a room can be assigned, but as a practical matter it seems like most room assignments happen within a couple of months of sailing, so you will be past the pay in full mark by that point.



They are usually assigned after PIF. I want to say about 45 days out is kind of average - it's been a while since I did not consider my assignment an upgrade the only time I've tried it. I'd rather select my own cabin.

They technically can leave it as long as embarkation day, but usually do not.

And you're correct that they do not email you - either for GTY or *GT (the latter being what this thread is about).


----------



## hanscarlet

I am trying to find a place to share my joy (so forgive me but doing it here) but just got my 5E notice that we got 8682 on the Fantasy!!! I'm overjoyed because we aren't risk takers when it comes to GTY (last time we did it was on our first cruise in 2013), we had 4A on deck 10 booked but I said what the heck, I can save $750 if I book 5E so I did and so excited!!!!

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *5E*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5E, 8682, huge verandah, HA *
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *51*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Overjoyed! We originally had a 4A on deck 10 booked but wasn't sure about the noise issues on deck ten plus the overhang blocking a view so we decided to take a risk and save $750 and book 5E and it worked out!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Today (Tuesday)*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *AM (*email came in around 11am)*
9. What month is your cruise? *May

*actually since I see the discussion above on the email - my email came in today around 11am because they were notifying me about the move from Tortola to St. Maarten and not about my stateroom.  That email prompted me to go and check if they assigned one in "My Reservations" on DCL's site and they did so I guess I technically did NOT get an email when they assigned my room.*


----------



## Sneaky3

So I am on the March 28 Magic.  I booked an OGT 9b and still haven't received my room yet.  I have checked several times so still waiting.


----------



## Dug720

Sneaky3 said:


> So I am on the March 28 Magic.  I booked an OGT 9b and still haven't received my room yet.  I have checked several times so still waiting.



You could find out as late as when you check in at the port. There is no time schedule for when they are assigned except "prior to boarding".


----------



## Sneaky3

Thank you.  I am excited regardless.


----------



## Reece7r

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *7A*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *4B, 8620*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *36*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I could not be any happier.  Thought for sure I would be in a 7A cabin.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Not sure.  Cabin wasn't assigned last night, but was when I checked this afternoon.*
9. What month is your cruise? *April*


----------



## Pooh2

Was there a separate thread somewhere that was tracking room assignments? Thought I had seen one awhile back.


----------



## lanejudy

Pooh2 said:


> Was there a separate thread somewhere that was tracking room assignments? Thought I had seen one awhile back.


 
This one?
https://www.disboards.com/threads/l...track-of-igt-ogt-and-vgt-assignments.2919036/

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Pooh2

lanejudy said:


> This one?
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/l...track-of-igt-ogt-and-vgt-assignments.2919036/
> 
> Enjoy your cruise!



That is it!! Thanks!


----------



## Pappert

#1.  What category GTY cabin did you book?*  5E*
#2.  What category and room number did you get?  *5E Room 7190 *
#3.  How many days before your cruise were you assigned your room?*  53*
#4.  Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel you got a "leftover" - undesirable room/location?*  I am extremely happy with the room we were assigned.*
#5.  If you booked more than one room, are they close together?*  n/a* 
#6.  What ship are you sailing?*  Fantasy*
#7.  What day of the week was your cabin assigned?*  Monday*
#8.  What time of day was your cabin assigned?*  In the evening*
#9.  What month is your cruise?*  May*


----------



## brandibondoc

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* 7A, 9B*
#2. What category and room number did you get? *6A 5642, 9B 2606*
#3. How many days before your cruise were you assigned your room?* 52*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel you got a "leftover" - undesirable room/location?* Very happy with the verandah upgrade, can't complain about the oceanview either. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* No*
#6. What ship are you sailing?* Magic*
#7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?* Tuesday*
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* Afternoon*
#9. What month is your cruise?* June*


----------



## pclvnmcky88

I booked a 9A GTY last week for the May 26th 7 night Fantasy sailing and look this morning, and they seem to have assigned my husband and I a handicap accessible room  I'm quite confused. Can I call and try to have this changed? It's on deck 5, and the 9A rooms on deck 5 only appear to be the two handicap accessible rooms


----------



## Dug720

pclvnmcky88 said:


> I booked a 9A GTY last week for the May 26th 7 night Fantasy sailing and look this morning, and they seem to have assigned my husband and I a handicap accessible room  I'm quite confused. Can I call and try to have this changed? It's on deck 5, and the 9A rooms on deck 5 only appear to be the two handicap accessible rooms



After a certain date that no one who requires them is sailing, DCL considers them free-game and will assign them to GTY cabins (which when you book GTY you are agreeing to take ANY cabin at your selected level or above).

Unlike RCCL where you can call and whine about your assigned cabin and get it changed, DCL seems to stick to the real thing with GTY of "you rolls the dice and takes your chances" - I've personally never heard of anyone being able to call up and get it changed.


----------



## cougar87

Booked GTY one month ago and we sail on the Dream in 12 days still no cabin assigned. Should i be worried?
Thanks for your thoughts on this in advance!


----------



## Dug720

cougar87 said:


> Booked GTY one month ago and we sail on the Dream in 12 days still no cabin assigned. Should i be worried?
> Thanks for your thoughts on this in advance!



Cabin assignments CAN come as late as when you check in at the port.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Dug720 said:


> After a certain date that no one who requires them is sailing, DCL considers them free-game and will assign them to GTY cabins (which when you book GTY you are agreeing to take ANY cabin at your selected level or above).
> 
> Unlike RCCL where you can call and whine about your assigned cabin and get it changed, DCL seems to stick to the real thing with GTY of "you rolls the dice and takes your chances" - I've personally never heard of anyone being able to call up and get it changed.



Yeah, they were pretty non-moving. The only options they gave me were that I could downgrade or upgrade to another category. The was the only 9A left on the ship, and for the last husband and wife trip I'll take before we become three, that room wasn't what I was looking for. Maybe if I had booked a few months ago it would've been different but eh.


----------



## cougar87

As anyone actually had cabin assigned at embarkation?   What do you put on your luggage tags?


----------



## AzzieMom

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* 7A*
#2. What category and room number did you get? *7A 5634*
#3. How many days before your cruise were you assigned your room?* 46*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel you got a "leftover" - undesirable room/location?* It's what we paid for.  Have always gotten upgrades on our prior cruises from GTY 7A to 5A's but since it's Alaska, the enclosed verandah may be a blessing.  Happy with the location of the room though. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
#6. What ship are you sailing?* Wonder*
#7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?* Wednesday*
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* Morning PST*
#9. What month is your cruise?* June*


----------



## spankswife

cougar87 said:


> Booked GTY one month ago and we sail on the Dream in 12 days still no cabin assigned. Should i be worried?
> Thanks for your thoughts on this in advance!



So when did you find out? Were you happy?


----------



## CindyandBrice

Do you get an email confirmation when it changes from GTY to a room number? You get a reservation confirmation with a payment or when you change dining seating or anything else. so it makes sense, right?


----------



## Bonnie1222

pclvnmcky88 said:


> I booked a 9A GTY last week for the May 26th 7 night Fantasy sailing and look this morning, and they seem to have assigned my husband and I a handicap accessible room  I'm quite confused. Can I call and try to have this changed? It's on deck 5, and the 9A rooms on deck 5 only appear to be the two handicap accessible rooms



How did the room work out?    DH and I did our first GTY room in April.  We got room 6014 on the Fantasy, and accessible room.  it was AMAZING and HUGE.  We are totally spoiled now.  It is not a split bath but we found no issue with it.  Only thing I notice was there was less storage space, but we made due.  Weirdest part was our door was automatic, so we would have to stand in the hall and wait for it to close.   I wish I saw your post before you left to tell you not to be upset.


----------



## Mm0824

pclvnmcky88 said:


> I booked a 9A GTY last week for the May 26th 7 night Fantasy sailing and look this morning, and they seem to have assigned my husband and I a handicap accessible room  I'm quite confused. Can I call and try to have this changed? It's on deck 5, and the 9A rooms on deck 5 only appear to be the two handicap accessible rooms


We had a handicap accessible room on our first cruise and it was fantastic - so much larger than a regular room...


----------



## bcwife76

We're sailing on the Fantasy this October and we just downgraded our room from a 5C to a 10A GTY to save nearly $1,000 (Canadian). We have several trips planned in the next 18 months so this feels like a prudent move. I'm a little anxious about not knowing our room number/location as we have never booked GTY before. Someone in our cruise group got their cabin assigned today (more than 4 months before we sail) but their second room (her parents are in) is still GTY so there doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason as to when they assign


----------



## southerngirl528

bcwife76 said:


> Someone in our cruise group got their cabin assigned today (more than 4 months before we sail)



Wow!!! That is surprising! I believe the rules of GTY state the cabin could be changed up to sail time though?? Someone here can verify or debunk that.

I also am not used to booking GTY, but got a very good FL resident rate on a Fantasy sailing for September, so it's the pits waiting to see where my room will be. I feel your pain.....


----------



## Girl of the South

QUESTION: This is the first time I booked a cabin "with restrictions" (GTY). I have been monitoring available staterooms in my category (Oceanview). There are 38. But they are still offering GTY for verandah staterooms. However, according to the cabin charts, there are only TWO verandah cabins available. Seems like there might be a 'hidden' inventory? I understand that some people will cancel, although we are past the final payment date. Can't imagine still offering verandah cabins on a GTY when there appears to be only two left. People who go that route can NOT be downgraded.
*
So, do you think the cabin charts reveal the actual inventory?* It is my understanding the the 'restrictive' fares are only offered when the ship has a certain (lower) level of occupancy. I know when I look at airplane seating charts - often they look half full but the day OF it's s full flight.


----------



## lanejudy

Girl of the South said:


> *So, do you think the cabin charts reveal the actual inventory?*



I’m not sure what charts you mean, but I don’t know of a definitive way to view total availability for DCL ships.  However, if there are in fact 2 verandas left, DCL likely already has accounted for all VGTs sold to-date and won’t oversell.  I wouldn’t worry.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Girl of the South

I was referring to the cabin charts when you sign up for  cruise and you get to choose your cabin . . . They look like this (I hope I can post the screencap). I just find it odd that they are still selling both "Choose your own Cabin" and "VTG" - The Verandah that we chose FOR you" on "my" cruise when the charts are only showing TWO cabins with verandah available. That's why I am thinking there is a 'hidden' inventory.


----------



## lanejudy

Girl of the South said:


> I was referring to the cabin charts when you sign up for  cruise and you get to choose your cabin . . . They look like this (I hope I can post the screencap). I just find it odd that they are still selling both "Choose your own Cabin" and "VTG" - The Verandah that we chose FOR you" on "my" cruise when the charts are only showing TWO cabins with verandah available. That's why I am thinking there is a 'hidden' inventory.



That doesn’t show all available rooms - usually a block of 8 in a specific category, but there be fewer still available on deck 6 aft to show online at this point. A couple here and there on other decks, and/or forward/mid-ship.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## southerngirl528

No recent room assignments for GTY status reservations??


----------



## 2beaprincess

southerngirl528 said:


> No recent room assignments for GTY status reservations??


We booked a 3 night Bahamas Florida resident GTY room category 7A Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Navigator's Verandah back in June and were just assigned our room 7052 in a 5C category! YAY!


----------



## Girl of the South

I am 70 days out. Probably way too early but I check almost every day, just in case!


----------



## Jodisneyfan

2beaprincess said:


> We booked a 3 night Bahamas Florida resident GTY room category 7A Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Navigator's Verandah back in June and were just assigned our room 7052 in a 5C category! YAY!



Congrats!  Great upgrade. When is your cruise?


----------



## 2beaprincess

Jodisneyfan said:


> Congrats!  Great upgrade. When is your cruise?


Thank you!! Never stayed on deck 7 before..hoping its a good one! Our sail date is July 13th.


----------



## susan514

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* 5d*
#2. What category and room number did you get? *5a Room 9526*
#3. How many days before your cruise were you assigned your room?* 53*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel you got a "leftover" - undesirable room/location?* I am extremely happy with the room we were assigned.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* n/a* 
#6. What ship are you sailing?* Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?* Monday*
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?*Afternoon*
#9. What month is your cruise?* September*


----------



## Jodisneyfan

Booked a Florida  resident  room cat 7 a gty, within 3 days a we had a 7 a room confirmed... no upgrade. But great anyway! We’ re going on another unexpected cruise!


----------



## pixarfan79

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* 11A*
#2. What category and room number did you get? *11A 6045*
#3. How many days before your cruise were you assigned your room?* 57*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel you got a "leftover" - undesirable room/location?* Super Happy. I love this location and we really enjoyed 6555 last time, and this one isn't too far.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* n/a* 
#6. What ship are you sailing?* Magic*
#7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?* Tuesday*
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?*Afternoon*
#9. What month is your cruise?* September

Several of the cruisers on my sailing posted theirs was posted today. It was after lunch time but before 3pm (because i kept checking!)*


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite

Booked on the Fantasy last week for a cruise that leaves next week!  Booked a VGT, no idea of my category since it doesn't say it anywhere in my reservations, weird huh? I think it was a 5D though. 
*
Assigned today

 Category:* 04A
*Deck:* 9
*Location:* AFT

Was fully expecting Deck 10 (blah), so am super happy now!


----------



## n2mm

Napoleon Dynamite said:


> Booked on the Fantasy last week for a cruise that leaves next week!  Booked a VGT, no idea of my category since it doesn't say it anywhere in my reservations, weird huh? I think it was a 5D though.
> *
> Assigned today
> 
> Category:* 04A
> *Deck:* 9
> *Location:* AFT
> 
> Was fully expecting Deck 10 (blah), so am super happy now!



Great upgrade.  Normally a VGT does not have a category tied to it.  You are just guaranteed a veranda.  A GTY will have a category tied to that.  You did great!


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite

n2mm said:


> Great upgrade.  Normally a VGT does not have a category tied to it.  You are just guaranteed a veranda.  A GTY will have a category tied to that.  You did great!



It definitely did have a category though! I made sure I read that part before I booked, and I knew it was a 5, but not sure on the letter!  I didn't want to end up with a Navigator Verandah room, so that I why I made sure it had a category! 

I just checked the current rate for a cat 4 on our cruise, and it's about $8,000 right now, so I think I did good also since we paid about $2,500 less than that for the three of us!


----------



## n2mm

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* 8B*
#2. What category and room number did you get? *8B 9000*
#3. How many days before your cruise were you assigned your room?* 41*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel you got a "leftover" - undesirable room/location?* Exact category I booked, but hoped for an upgrade*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* n/a* 
#6. What ship are you sailing?* Dream*
#7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?* Tuesday*
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?*Afternoon*
#9. What month is your cruise?* September*


----------



## britinva

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* 05E*
#2. What category and room number did you get? *04A 9608*
#3. How many days before your cruise were you assigned your room?* 50*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel you got a "leftover" - undesirable room/location?* Would have preferred an Extended Verandah. But Happy with assignment. Glad not deck 10.*
#5. booked more than one room, are they close together?* n/a* 
#6. What ship are you sailing?* Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?*Thursday*
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* No idea*
#9. What month is your cruise?* September*


----------



## Kennaw76

I have a IGT for the Wonder in November. It will be my first Disney cruise. I am a little nervous about where I will end up. I hope the cruise is all that my sister has made it out to be. Two adults and 0 kids.


----------



## southerngirl528

Kennaw76 said:


> I have a IGT for the Wonder in November. It will be my first Disney cruise. I am a little nervous about where I will end up. I hope the cruise is all that my sister has made it out to be. Two adults and 0 kids.



Welcome to the Disboards, Kennaw76! Your cruise isn't that far off!   I think you will love your cruise! My DH and I love, love DCL! As do our young adult children. Happy planning!


----------



## Angeejoe

I booked a very last minute VGT:
*Ship:  *Dream
*Cruise Dates: *September 3-7, 2018
*Length/Destination/Port:  *4 Night Bahamian Cruise out of Port Canaveral
*Price:  *$1,832/2 Adults
*Booked: *August 24th, 2018- Friday 
*Assigned Room:  *August 28, 2018- Tuesday (unsure of time)
*Room Number: *10100
*Category:  *4A/B?


----------



## DCLCrazy64622

Can anyone tell me how we know when they’ve updated the Florida res rates weekly? They used to put a date on them but since they’ve changed the format, I can figure it out. Does anyone see a date change on it? It used to say “these discounts are good through xx/xx date.


----------



## southerngirl528

DCLCrazy64622 said:


> Can anyone tell me how we know when they’ve updated the Florida res rates weekly? They used to put a date on them but since they’ve changed the format, I can figure it out. Does anyone see a date change on it? It used to say “these discounts are good through xx/xx date.



Hey DCLCrazy, are you talking about DCL's website? Or the list of discounts that comes out here on the DCL forums pretty often?


----------



## DCLCrazy64622

Their website.  Sorry, I didn’t make that clear.


----------



## southerngirl528

DCLCrazy64622 said:


> Their website. Sorry, I didn’t make that clear.



K, thanks for clarifying! And I'm not sure I know the answer to that. I'm also a FL resident and the cruise we just booked for early Sept (booked in late May on a FL res. rate) is the very first FL resident discounted cruise I've ever booked.

I do not recall there ever being a "good until (date)" posted as they clearly state each of those rates is good for up to 50 cabins. Plus they generally reserve the right to change rates at any time.

Over the years it seems that DCL changes rates frequently. I know the CM rates officially come out on Thursday on the Disney intranet, but when I worked for the company, those rates/availability could and would change a LOT more often than just weekly.  You might call about the FL rates and ask, but if it was me, I would keep stalking the site as the rates change pretty often in my experience.

It seems they've had a LOT of discounted rates of late, which is interesting. Not sure I know the reason. But to be able to book a FL resident discounted rate 3.5 months in advance was pretty amazing IMO.   I'm referring to the Fl resident Gtd Cat 5C rate for the Fantasy. I thought it was a VERY good rate for 2 people for under $3000 for at least a 5C stateroom.  I don't think my answers are what you were hoping for, but it's all I know.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

southerngirl528 said:


> It seems they've had a LOT of discounted rates of late, which is interesting. Not sure I know the reason. But to be able to book a FL resident discounted rate 3.5 months in advance was pretty amazing IMO.



I agree. Seems there have been alot and much further in advance. I booked a Dec VGT in July and I see one listed now for April 2019!


----------



## southerngirl528

disneymagicgirl said:


> I booked a Dec VGT in July and I see one listed now for April 2019!



WOW! That IS a long way in advance! Congrats!


----------



## Pooh2

Booked VGT on the Magic. 
Got assigned05C, room 6608. 
Looks like a great room but reviews have me nervous saying that it is right above the theater and pretty noisy during movies.


----------



## ustasmom

So I know that they "can" not assign cabins until you arrive at the port, how often does that happen?


----------



## Karin1984

I've always wanted to go on a Disney Cruise, but found it always too expensive for solo. Now I have found an affordable cruise on the Magic but it is IGT. As I have never cruised before I don't know yet if I have a preference for a deck or certain cabin.

Good decision?

The only other catch with IGT is that it's non refundable/non changeable.  With not being able to select a room yourself, those two things are the only differences?.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Karin1984 said:


> I've always wanted to go on a Disney Cruise, but found it always too expensive for solo. Now I have found an affordable cruise on the Magic but it is IGT. As I have never cruised before I don't know yet if I have a preference for a deck or certain cabin.
> 
> Good decision?
> 
> The only other catch with IGT is that it's non refundable/non changeable.  With not being able to select a room yourself, those two things are the only differences?.


Yep, you've got it. We go on our 2nd *GT sailing in less than 2 weeks. If you can snag one with dates that work, they can be a great deal over the prevailing rate. We have 2 rooms, and saved a total of $4k.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

#1 what category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *11A 9087*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *6*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *It's a great location. It is a 4 night cruise and we wanted to try an inside for the virtual porthole. Love the location! I don't feel it was a 'leftover'. Was hoping for a split bathroom, but again, we don't care much for this cruise. Price was good, only 4 nights! Don't plan on being in there much!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *About 11am EST is my best guess. I woke up at 8am (PST) and it was there!*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*


----------



## Karin1984

Other question, how do you find out about your room assignment? Do you get an e-mail or do you just see it in your online reservation?


----------



## Dug720

Karin1984 said:


> Other question, how do you find out about your room assignment? Do you get an e-mail or do you just see it in your online reservation?



You just see it in your reservation.


----------



## cougar87

Is it possible to ask for and get a stateroom change if you booked GTY and they assigned your stateroom already?  I can see staterooms still available same category that we would rather have.  Just wondering if it was worth a try.
Thanks!


----------



## n2mm

cougar87 said:


> Is it possible to ask for and get a stateroom change if you booked GTY and they assigned your stateroom already?  I can see staterooms still available same category that we would rather have.  Just wondering if it was worth a try.
> Thanks!



You can change a GTY (specific category room ... if you booked a GTY 5A and see another 5A room, it can be switched.). If you book a GTY (VGT/OGT/IGT with restrictions) no changes is listed as part of the restrictions


----------



## tinkerpea

Is 


n2mm said:


> You can change a GTY (specific category room ... if you booked a GTY 5A and see another 5A room, it can be switched.). If you book a GTY (VGT/OGT/IGT with restrictions) no changes is listed as part of the restrictions


I was told this wasn't the case  i booked GTY as at the time that was all that was available, however 2 days later they opened back up staterooms to choose again, 
We have a son with Autism and have booked a 4D cat deluxe, family room with verandah, and I'm really worried we will now and up under deck 10, which my son won't cope with at all if you can hear deck chairs being scraped at night and early morning.


----------



## Minnie352

#1 what category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5A 10512*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Yes, very happy!  We love deck 10 starboard... close to adult pool and spa.  We've stayed in rooms nearby and loved them.  Very quiet.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *About 11am ET.*
9. What month is your cruise? *April*


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Just booked a VGT last minute on the Fantasy as the price seemed very reasonable for a 7-night cruise. Only problem I ran into was that I didn't realize because it's restricted that you are not eligible for your shipboard credit so that's a bummer. They carried the $250  deposit over but I feel like I wasted a placeholder reservation as I lost out on the OBC & 10%.

I've gone the guaranteed route w/restrictions once before and we did ok and managed to get deck 10 on the Dream. I did not mind the overhang. I believe we found out our stateroom number 8 days out so I'll be logging in daily to see if I get the assignment.


----------



## n2mm

DIS_MIKE said:


> Just booked a VGT last minute on the Fantasy as the price seemed very reasonable for a 7-night cruise. Only problem I ran into was that I didn't realize because it's restricted that you are not eligible for your shipboard credit so that's a bummer. They carried the $250  deposit over but I feel like I wasted a placeholder reservation as I lost out on the OBC & 10%.
> 
> I've gone the guaranteed route w/restrictions once before and we did ok and managed to get deck 10 on the Dream. I did not mind the overhang. I believe we found out our stateroom number 8 days out so I'll be logging in daily to see if I get the assignment.



Yes, no placeholder perk, but if you had used a TA like Dreams Unlimited you could’ve gotten an OBC.


----------



## rammh

Does anyone know what Travel Agent rates are officially considered? I have not ever booked one before. In my account it says GTY 7A however, when I asked the DCL cast member he said it is really a guaranteed "view" so made it sound like a VGT. Assuming the worst at a 7A on the Magic but no idea if it will be in the 45ish day category or the 10ish day assignment category. Anyone have experience to share?


----------



## Dug720

rammh said:


> Does anyone know what Travel Agent rates are officially considered? I have not ever booked one before. In my account it says GTY 7A however, when I asked the DCL cast member he said it is really a guaranteed "view" so made it sound like a VGT. Assuming the worst at a 7A on the Magic but no idea if it will be in the 45ish day category or the 10ish day assignment category. Anyone have experience to share?



If your reservation says 7A GTY, the parameters are the same essentially - you could be assigned any verandah cabin (since 7A is the lowest category verandah). BUT a category GTY like you have is not at a discounted rate and is also not subject to the no changes or cancellations that a VGT would be.


----------



## n2mm

rammh said:


> Does anyone know what Travel Agent rates are officially considered? I have not ever booked one before. In my account it says GTY 7A however, when I asked the DCL cast member he said it is really a guaranteed "view" so made it sound like a VGT. Assuming the worst at a 7A on the Magic but no idea if it will be in the 45ish day category or the 10ish day assignment category. Anyone have experience to share?



I use Dreams Unlimited and have always been happy with them.  They are the sponsored travel company for the disboards.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

n2mm said:


> I use Dreams Unlimited and have always been happy with them.  They are the sponsored travel company for the disboards.


I'm going to have to use them next time. I had no idea they could apply your OBC even though you have a restricted/guaranteed cabin. I lost out on $200 which is a bummer.


----------



## n2mm

DIS_MIKE said:


> I'm going to have to use them next time. I had no idea they could apply your OBC even though you have a restricted/guaranteed cabin. I lost out on $200 which is a bummer.



No they apply their own obc. So if you book a restricted fare it’s $50 obc per $1000 of your fare. My 4 night next week is an OGT that cost $2000. I get $100 obc from the TA.  However if you book using a placeholder on a regular fare, you get the placeholder obc which is $200 for a 7 night, or $100 for a shorter cruise, you also get an additional obc from Dreams Unlimited but it’s 50% less since it’s a already booked fare.  So you get $25 per $1000.  So for a 7 night that cost $4000 that you used a placeholder, you’ll get $200 (placeholder obc) and $100 (TA).


----------



## Van Houten

DIS_MIKE said:


> I lost out on $200 which is a bummer.


That's the necessary evil of rebooking into *GT.  For my last trip, I originally had a placeholder booking, and when VGT rates came out, decided to switch from one 8B to two VGTs for just a bit more.  Loss of OBC was accounted in that calculation as well.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Van Houten said:


> That's the necessary evil of rebooking into *GT.  For my last trip, I originally had a placeholder booking, and when VGT rates came out, decided to switch from one 8B to two VGTs for just a bit more.  Loss of OBC was accounted in that calculation as well.


I’ll definitely take that into consideration for the next time. Live and learn!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

It helps to check each and every day for your stateroom assignments! I'm 10 days out and just found out my stateroom #! 
Booked: VGT 
Category 04C
Stateroom: 7134
This is a Deluxe stateroom so it will be nice to have a little more space. Super stoked now!


----------



## Bozza

We only booked our VGT room a few days ago for a cruise that's not too far away, and our room was allocated today. Details below...

#1 what category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *05D 6520*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *40*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Seems like a great room to us, judging by the WDWInfo reviews. We were expecting an 07A which may have had a restricted verandah, but it seems we have the full verandah. We saved c$1200, which was the difference between the VGT and booking a conventional stateroom, based on pricing when we booked.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Noticed it at 8am UK time, so it may have been assigned yesterday evening US time.*
9. What month is your cruise? *August*


----------



## PRN cruiser

#1 what category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *05D 6532*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Am happy enough.  Cabin has a regular balcony; was concerned I could be assigned a navigator balcony.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Linked reservations; one cabin per reservation.  On same deck both forward.  One on the port side, one starboard.*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Around *12PM CDT.*
9. What month is your cruise? *July*


----------



## bobbyfisher

Anyone on Disney Magic 1st September europe


----------



## Dug720

bobbyfisher said:


> Anyone on Disney Magic 1st September europe



As I posted below...your cruise meet thread is here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...9-7-night-northern-europe-from-dover.3669187/


----------



## Plumberries

1) What category GTY cabin did you book?
*OGT*
2) What category and room # did you get?
*9B*
3) How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
*55 days for one and 14 days for the other*
4) Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
*If I had chosen a room, it would have been Deck 2, mid ship, port, which is exactly what I was assigned, so I'm thrilled.*
5) If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
*Yes, three doors apart. I think that's good for two GTY rooms, especially considering they were assigned at such different times.*
6) What ship are you sailing?
*Wonder*
7) What day of the week was you cabin assigned.
*Monday for one and Wednesday for the other*
8) What time of day was your cabin assigned?
*noticed at approximately noon Pacific time for both*
9) What month is your cruise?
*July*

I've been using this forum so much that I felt like I should contribute some info that others might find interesting. I normally just lurk because I hate commenting, especially when I have to register.


----------



## ajgardner

1. VGT 
2.   Midship 7th floor
3. 10 days
4.  Seems like a good location, wanted midship and that’s what we got (deep down hoped for family verandah rather than regular, but that was wishful thinking)
6. Magic
7. Monday (sail next Thursday)
8.  Mid-afternoon  eastern time
9. August


----------



## ajgardner

After being assigned a cabin, is it typically all set or do they often switch things around while making other assignments?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

ajgardner said:


> After being assigned a cabin, is it typically all set or do they often switch things around while making other assignments?



I was wondering this too.  Our luggage tags just arrived with a blank space to write the cabin number.  I thought maybe I should wait until we fly and just double check it before writing anything.  Still 4.5 weeks til we sail.  My gosh, I'd love mid ship deck 7.  I'm guessing they'd hold off giving a deck 8 family size cabin to a VGT passenger hoping someone books them at full price.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Van Houten said:


> That's the necessary evil of rebooking into *GT.  For my last trip, I originally had a placeholder booking, and when VGT rates came out, decided to switch from one 8B to two VGTs for just a bit more.  Loss of OBC was accounted in that calculation as well.



We were previously booked for our VGT cruise in cat 7A on the Magic using a placeholder booking, and had it booked as soon as the dates were released.  Later, I felt guilty to spend so much on a vacation so I cancelled last fall.  In June, I just happened to check it again and saw the VGT rate is $1000 per cabin less than what we had booked originally.  (We need 2 cabins.) So even if we're assigned a NV, we're still making out better than before and there's a good chance we'll get a higher category than 7A. 
For us, it's a win-win situation.


----------



## DisneyConvert

We just booked a GTY on the Magic sailing Oct 12th from NYCity (the one just prior to their TCM cruise).  We have never done a GTY before as we almost always have to fly to Florida, Europe (twice), or Vancouver (once) to board our DCShip, and we tend to be "plan ahead'rs".

Even though we almost always have a place-holder "on file", the GTY rate was so attractive, we had to give it a try.  We live ~1hr from the terminal, and can even take a train(!) so very little charge for parking, transportation and no pre-cruise hotel & transfer!

Moreover, we are moderately experienced DCL'ers and have stayed in a variety of the Verandah rooms so I know we will be happy.  I am just so thrilled to be in anticipation of another Disney Cruise (my 10th!).


----------



## readytogotodisney

#1 what category GTY cabin did you book?* GTY*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *8122*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *51*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I think it's a good location, reviews seem decent. Midship*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *only one room*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned.* ? I noticed on Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Around 2:30pm I just happened to be looking at my reservation on the website.*
9. What month is your cruise? *Nov *


----------



## softballmom3

#1 what category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get?*5A Aft*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Very happy with this stateroom- Aft where we love!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned?* Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *I noticed around 10 am.*
9. What month is your cruise? *Oct*


----------



## DisneyConvert

#1 what category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5636*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *It's fine. We often book the 6A/7A staterooms, and that's what we received - perhaps at a $300 discount.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *only one room*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned.* ? Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Early PM, I think. DW had been checking 2+ times/day so I doubt we missed it by too long.*
9. What month is your cruise? *Oct (<2 weeks!)*


----------



## PendingPeril

We had a 4-night cruise date in Feb 2020, but I saw a GTY pop up for a verandah room in January for almost $1000 less, so I canceled our original cruise and booked. A little scared about where they'll put us, but it would have to be pretty bad for me to regret it due to how much we're saving.


----------



## sethschroeder

#1 what category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5532*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Seems great, this is our first cruise and getting a $1000 discount and an upgrade to 04E is amazing. I think this is the extended verandahs from what I am reading as well.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned.* Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning (checked at 1PM EST)*
9. What month is your cruise? *Nov (30th - Dec 7th)*


----------



## paule350

I just booked a 3 night GTY  Cat:  OGT for August.      Saved about 700$ going this route.  Hopefully I get something decent.


----------



## Ccll4

Once booked on IGT can you call DCL and change to VGT?


----------



## mareed

Ccll4 said:


> Once booked on IGT can you call DCL and change to VGT?


No, there are no changes allowed on IGT, OGT, or VGT.


----------



## Ccll4

46 days out and no room assigned yet.


----------



## disdel

Ccll4 said:


> 46 days out and no room assigned yet.


 Guess we're on the same cruise - still waiting as well


----------



## Dug720

Ccll4 said:


> 46 days out and no room assigned yet.





disdel said:


> Guess we're on the same cruise - still waiting as well



*GT cabins tend to be assigned much closer in - like 10-14 days.


----------



## CindyandBrice

what category GTY cabin did you book? OGT
#2. What category and room # did you get? 9A 5186. Handicapped 
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Should be a good room.  Extra spacious. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. Monday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 11am
9. What month is your cruise? Jan


----------



## OATS09

mareed said:


> No, there are no changes allowed on IGT, OGT, or VGT.


I have a Deluxe IGT and I'm allowed to go in and make changes.

Although for what it's worth, I initially booked a specific room on the Hawaiian itinerary and later found availability for the IGT for cheaper so I switched to that.

Also FWIW, I haven't actually made any official changes as I'm happy with the lower price and don't want to "upgrade" to anything for the cost difference required.  It's possible it wouldn't let me make a change if I really tried but it looks like it would.


----------



## Sakura1017

What category GTY cabin did you book? GTY
#2. What category and room # did you get? 5A 7592
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? +75 days out
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- I'm happy it's in middle and starboard side. Yet, I just learned that I'm one room away from aft and near the laundry room. So since I've never been near that before I'm not sure how it's gonna be on the cruise. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. Thursday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 12 pm CST
9. What month is your cruise? April


----------



## Sakura1017

PrincessShmoo said:


> Yes, you can pay to upgrade your room to a higher category, if there are rooms available.


Would you be able to change your room if another room opens up in same category?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sakura1017 said:


> Would you be able to change your room if another room opens up in same category?


Don't know.  But I don't see why not.  I'd suggest calling and doing it.


----------



## Ccll4

Sakura1017 said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book? GTY
> #2. What category and room # did you get? 5A 7592
> #3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? +75 days out
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- I'm happy it's in middle and starboard side. Yet, I just learned that I'm one room away from aft and near the laundry room. So since I've never been near that before I'm not sure how it's gonna be on the cruise.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
> #6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
> #7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. Thursday
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 12 pm CST
> 9. What month is your cruise? April




Wow that's an early assignment. Enjoy your cruise. Our next cruise is in 23 days and no room assigned yet.


----------



## SnappySerape

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? FL Res VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 05A 10556
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 53 days out
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- I'm somewhat ok with it. Hesitant about deck 11 + stairwell noise and veranda overhang.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. Monday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Morning
9. What month is your cruise? February


----------



## act1980

We cruise on Jan 20th, my MIL is still waiting to be assigned a room.


----------



## insureman

SnappySerape said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? FL Res VGT
> 2. What category and room # did you get? 05A 10556
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 53 days out
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- I'm somewhat ok with it. Hesitant about deck 11 + stairwell noise and veranda overhang.
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
> 6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
> 7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. Monday
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Morning
> 9. What month is your cruise? February


Was this the February 22, 2020 Fantasy cruise?


----------



## SnappySerape

insureman said:


> Was this the February 22, 2020 Fantasy cruise?


It is indeed!


----------



## insureman

SnappySerape said:


> It is indeed!


We have a VGT for the 2/29 Fantasy so hopefully it comes this week. We already got a confirmation for the early dining last week which we have never been able to get before the start of the cruise.


----------



## SnappySerape

insureman said:


> We have a VGT for the 2/29 Fantasy so hopefully it comes this week. We already got a confirmation for the early dining last week which we have never been able to get before the start of the cruise.


I hope it comes in for you too! It puts the mind at ease a bit. I'm actually still waiting to be moved to early dining! I'll probably just have to ask when I get on the ship.


----------



## flutterby824

SnappySerape said:


> I hope it comes in for you too! It puts the mind at ease a bit. I'm actually still waiting to be moved to early dining! I'll probably just have to ask when I get on the ship.


----------



## flutterby824

We cruise 1/25  Fantasy and still no room assignment.


----------



## Sakura1017

Anyone that has gty for 9 night hawaii cruise might have their assignments now since online for inside and oceanview rooms are no longer gty and are on the map to choose specific staterooms


----------



## Psr235

Anybody ever have a room assignment ‘revoked’? Booked a VGT room and I logged on to the app earlier today and saw that we were assigned a room. Didn’t get an email, but room assignment was there on both the app and the website. Logged on a few hours later, and it now shows GTY again.  We’re 12 days away from departure, so assignments should be coming through...


----------



## Ccll4

13 days out and no room assigned yet. Prices have been all over the place for the last 2 days fluctuating by $1500 from one day to the next.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Ccll4 said:


> 13 days out and no room assigned yet. Prices have been all over the place for the last 2 days fluctuating by $1500 from one day to the next.



same we sail 1/27 and no room yet


----------



## OATS09

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *Deluxe Inside GTY*
2. What category and room # did you get? *11C, Deck 1*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *114 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* It's as expected.  10C is already a "leftover" category in and of itself and only has two locations on the ship so it's hard to say any room is a "leftover"*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Unknown*
9. What month is your cruise? *May '20*


----------



## Ccll4

Disneyland_emily said:


> same we sail 1/27 and no room yet



Check, room is assigned now.


----------



## Ccll4

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *11A Deck 6.*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I am happy as we didn't want to be on Deck 1 or 2. We still may try to upgrade at port to a Varanda. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We booked one room only. *
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *12 PST*
9. What month is your cruise? *Jan 2020*


----------



## PendingPeril

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *6142 (Category 4B?)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 -14 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *I was really happy that they gave us a deluxe family room given that my kids were too young to use the upper bunk bed.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Not sure.*
9. What month is your cruise? *Jan 2020*


----------



## spiders

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *6064 (Category 5B)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Yes* 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, adjoining
6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned?* Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Late afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *Feb 2020*


----------



## spiders

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *6064 (Category 5B)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Yes* 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, adjoining
6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned?* Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Late afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *Feb 2020*


----------



## PendingPeril

Can GTY reservations be transferred to CostCo?


----------



## cindy81

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? 6620* (Category 4D)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" I'm happy that we got a deluxe family room with a normal veranda, not sure about location.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned?* Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* Late Morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *Feb 2020*


----------



## AlohaNow

PendingPeril said:


> Can GTY reservations be transferred to CostCo?



GTY, I believe so. IGT/OGT/VGT, nope.


----------



## celina14

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? 1056* (Category 9D)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Leftover. Not sure how I feel about Deck 1 and also a little disappointed about the 2 portholes but I knew it was a possibility when I booked a guarantee rate so I can't complain.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned?* Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* Late Morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *Feb 2020*


----------



## celina14

AlohaNow said:


> GTY, I believe so. IGT/OGT/VGT, nope.



I made an OGT reservation through Costco for our February cruise.


----------



## AlohaNow

celina14 said:


> I made an OGT reservation through Costco for our February cruise.



But the question was can you transfer the res to Costco Travel. @PendingPeril - Have you called and asked yet?


----------



## celina14

You're right, I misread. My fault.


----------



## PendingPeril

AlohaNow said:


> But the question was can you transfer the res to Costco Travel. @PendingPeril - Have you called and asked yet?


No, I haven't. I don't currently have a cruise booked, but was planning for a future one.


----------



## teetee830

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* 05E*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05E*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *52*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I'm pretty happy with the corner room we got. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Sometime late morning *
9. What month is your cruise? *March'20*


----------



## MissMet

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *10C, Deck 2 Aft*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *I am totally fine with it since we're never in our room, but it does seem I got what was leftover.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Between 9am & 12pm (checked in the am, nothing. Checked again around noon & it was there.)*
9. What month is your cruise? *Feb '20*


----------



## insureman

Anyone want to post is they got their cabin number assigned this week?


----------



## dredick

Cruise is in 11 days, and nothing. We are VGT for the Fantasy.


----------



## insureman

dredick said:


> Cruise is in 11 days, and nothing. We are VGT for the Fantasy.


Same.


----------



## btbnola

Booked VGT with Restrictions on the Wonder on February 8 for sailing March 2.  No category was provided.
Received cabin assignment 2/17.  Category 5B and Cabin 7102
Happy with the cabin and location!


----------



## insureman

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A Deck 9 Aft*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9 Days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"*Great cabin near aft elevators*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *9:30AM*
9. What month is your cruise? *Feb '20*


----------



## JM_97

I'm trying to decide if it's worth the risk for an OGT. What have people's experiences been with doing OGT? I'm wondering if it would be worth it since there's so many categories I could be in. I'm stuck between OGT and IGT.


----------



## cwis

JM_97 said:


> I'm trying to decide if it's worth the risk for an OGT. What have people's experiences been with doing OGT? I'm wondering if it would be worth it since there's so many categories I could be in. I'm stuck between OGT and IGT.



Same. We decided to go for the OGT, thinking “at least we're going to see the ocean, and we can always try to upgrade to a Verandah if we really really really don't like the stateroom”.


----------



## slatterie

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *6B Deck 5 Aft*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 Days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"  *Not sure.  It is all the way in the back so kinda worried about the engine noise, but the verandah looks very spacious that I might actually spend some time on it.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *10:30 AM*
9. What month is your cruise? *Mar'20*


----------



## DisMommyTX

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A, deck 10 all the way forward*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 Days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Not sure. Very glad it isn't a navigator's veranda but was hoping for one of the family balcony cabins (2A + 2 teens); concerned by reports of early morning noise from fitness center directly above.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *12:30 pm*
9. What month is your cruise?  *Mar 2020*

Other observations from FB group... Guests with connecting cabins received their assignments one day before. We booked 6 months in advance and received our assignment at the same time as another party of 4 who booked 2 weeks ago, but they got a quiet 4A.  Several family verandas still available, so we may try to upgrade to quieter location at port.

Eta- We did upgrade at the port but it cost a lot. 5A to 4D was $602. They wanted almost $900 for 5A to 4A. There were lots of rooms available in every category except concierge, but that didn't seem to affect cost in any way. We were very grateful we moved. We had 3 days of 14ft seas with 40knot winds. Lots of rolling and swaying, and deck 11 all the way fwd would have been much worse. Definitely felt the engine vibration on deck 6 mid/aft though. Extra space was worth it!


----------



## closetmickey

When booking an IGT/OGT/


Ccll4 said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *11A Deck 6.*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days out*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I am happy as we didn't want to be on Deck 1 or 2. We still may try to upgrade at port to a Varanda. *
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We booked one room only. *
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
> 7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *12 PST*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *Jan 2020*


Were you able to upgrade at the port?  What was the price differential? Thanks!


----------



## soniam

They have already released guaranteed rates for my cruise in July. We don't have paid in full until 3/20. I thought they usually waited until after PIF. I am tempted, since I could save $2000 on a verandah. However, I have a 5A deck 9 aft booked now, I suspect I would end up with an undersized verandah. Looking at what cheap verandahs are available on my sailing, that seems to be what's left. What do you guys think about this? Is it normal to release them before PIF?


----------



## princesscinderella

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? GTY 4a, had ocean view assigned cabin booked a year out and after paid in full I called to see if I could switch to a verandah because of the possibility of quarantine because of the virus.  They said they could gty a 4a cabin but weren’t assigning them until closer to sailing.  I paid $950 for the switch the same cost as if I booked a verandah from the beginning.
2. What category and room # did you get? V
Concierge with the bump out verandah
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 36 Days
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" We are ecstatic about being complementary upgraded to concierge!!  Received an email about the upgrade from the concierge land team asking me to call and confirm.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Thursday- the day cancellations were allowed without penalty due to Coronavirus fears.
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 1:45 pm
9. What month is your cruise?  April 2020

We are still in shock about this amazing upgrade as the price difference is huge for this spring break sailing.  We are DVC with a ton of home resorts and this will be our 9th Disney cruise so maybe this helped with the pixie dust.

***sadly due to coronavirus we will not be sailing


----------



## Jimmy Vegas

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A Deck 10 Fwd
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 51 Days
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Very happy with the room. Upgrade from 7A guarantee.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? Wednesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 9:00AM
9. What month is your cruise? May '20

I'm booked on the May 30th Fantasy. Just hope the cruise doesn't get cancelled. I've been on the other 3 ships but first time for the Fantasy. Excited to finally try out the Fantasy.


----------



## Rallard21

We VGT last August a week before the sailing date. We might have lucked out and got the Deck and Stateroom we would have booked if we booked normally.


----------



## Rallard21

princesscinderella said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? GTY 4a, had ocean view assigned cabin booked a year out and after paid in full I called to see if I could switch to a verandah because of the possibility of quarantine because of the virus.  They said they could gty a 4a cabin but weren’t assigning them until closer to sailing.  I paid $950 for the switch the same cost as if I booked a verandah from the beginning.
> 2. What category and room # did you get? V
> Concierge with the bump out verandah
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 36 Days
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" We are ecstatic about being complementary upgraded to concierge!!  Received an email about the upgrade from the concierge land team asking me to call and confirm.
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> 6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Thursday- the day cancellations were allowed without penalty due to Coronavirus fears.
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 1:45 pm
> 9. What month is your cruise?  April 2020
> 
> We are still in shock about this amazing upgrade as the price difference is huge for this spring break sailing.  We are DVC with a ton of home resorts and this will be our 9th Disney cruise so maybe this helped with the pixie dust.
> 
> ***sadly due to coronavirus we will not be sailing


That is awful. Sorry to hear that. But suprised you were able to get the upgrade to concierge. Hopefully some luck comes with your next booking.


----------



## JBeaty0507

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4D Deck 6 Aft*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14 Days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy with our cabin assignment.  We don't mind the lower decks and are on the side of Castaway Cay and the fireworks and we usually stay aft anyways.  In addition, got an upgrade to a slightly bigger cabin.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Sometime after noon*
9. What month is your cruise? *August 30, 2021*


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4C Deck 7 Aft*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *20 Days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy with our room. Aft but close to Mid, not near the elevators, no restricted balcony view, and a larger room!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Unknown*
9. What month is your cruise? *September 6, 2021 *


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Wow!  These VGT cabins are sweet!  We bought VGT for our Norway cruise in Sept 2019 and were happy to get regular verandah rooms mid ship.  These are some great upgrades.


----------



## Jusacuz

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT x2*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5E - 9174/9176*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18 Days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Totally happy, they are the rooms I really wanted.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Don't know*
9. What month is your cruise? *September 2021*


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *7630 - 4C Deck 7, Aft*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13 Days (one day after I booked)*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy. Perfect deck, large cabin, Castaway side.  Couldn’t have picked it better myself and I saved $500*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Tuesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Sometime after midnight Monday and Tuesday at 9am*
9. What month is your cruise?* August 30, 2021 *


----------



## Giraffe Lounge

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 9110 (4A Midship Deluxe Family Verandah)
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 3 Days (day and a half after booking)
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Saved around $500 and got the nicest category possible… no complaints! 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? Wednesday (booked late Monday)
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Early morning 
9. What month is your cruise? August 20, 2021


----------



## VacationBill

Sorry if the answer is here somplace, but I am completely confused.
I want to book cabin 9072 (05A) mid-ship on the Wish in June 2022.  The Disney site said it is a Guaranteed space but they will assign the cabin.  I have to stay mid-ship because Grandma has motion sickness concerns.   Does Disney stay in the mid-ship area when they assign the cabin or could I end of front or back of the ship?

Can we cancel if we are not assigned mid_ship?


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *8622 - 4B Deck 8, Aft (barely)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 14 Days (the same day I booked)*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy. Perfect deck, large cabin, Castaway side. Couldn’t have picked it better myself and I saved $500. (Same as my previous booking in post #498!)*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Noon.  I booked the cruise at 11:15am and by noon I was assigned a cabin*
9. What month is your cruise?  *September 10, 2021*


----------



## AquaDame

MouseinMelbourne said:


> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Noon.  I booked the cruise at 11:15am and by noon I was assigned a cabin*



I feel like this has to be some kind of record..!


----------



## lanejudy

VacationBill said:


> Sorry if the answer is here somplace, but I am completely confused.
> I want to book cabin 9072 (05A) mid-ship on the Wish in June 2022.  The Disney site said it is a Guaranteed space but they will assign the cabin.  I have to stay mid-ship because Grandma has motion sickness concerns.   Does Disney stay in the mid-ship area when they assign the cabin or could I end of front or back of the ship?
> 
> Can we cancel if we are not assigned mid_ship?


When DCL has a certain percentage of staterooms in a given category booked, they shift to "GTY" and no longer allow the guest to chose a specific stateroom.  This allows them some flexibility.

However, by booking "GTY" you agree to allow DCL to assign the stateroom, which will be _at least_ the category you book -- so most likely you would be assigned a 5A though it is possible you'd be assigned something in category 4(A-E).  You _may_ be able to request a different stateroom if you don't like what gets assigned, but they may not have another to give you.  You can cancel, however depending on when you receive that stateroom assignment it may be within the penalty period if you do cancel. 

Unfortunately, most if not all of the Wish cruises available have gone GTY status because of the popularity.  If you can wait for the next release you may have a better chance of getting the area you prefer.  Otherwise you take your chances with GTY.

(FYI...9072 on the Wish appears to be a category 5B.  5A staterooms appear to be only on deck 10, but forward, midship and aft locations.)


----------



## VacationBill

lanejudy said:


> When DCL has a certain percentage of staterooms in a given category booked, they shift to "GTY" and no longer allow the guest to chose a specific stateroom.  This allows them some flexibility.
> 
> However, by booking "GTY" you agree to allow DCL to assign the stateroom, which will be _at least_ the category you book -- so most likely you would be assigned a 5A though it is possible you'd be assigned something in category 4(A-E).  You _may_ be able to request a different stateroom if you don't like what gets assigned, but they may not have another to give you.  You can cancel, however depending on when you receive that stateroom assignment it may be within the penalty period if you do cancel.
> 
> Unfortunately, most if not all of the Wish cruises available have gone GTY status because of the popularity.  If you can wait for the next release you may have a better chance of getting the area you prefer.  Otherwise you take your chances with GTY.
> 
> (FYI...9072 on the Wish appears to be a category 5B.  5A staterooms appear to be only on deck 10, but forward, midship and aft locations.)


Thank you for your response.  That clears it up!
t


----------



## ArielRae

Noticed not many people posting their assignments for COVID sailings so wanted to add mine.

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4A Deck 8 Aft - #9108*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 7 Days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy, highest category before you hit concierge.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *In the afternoon sometime* 
9. What month is your cruise?  *September 24, 2021*


----------



## markmyboy

Was very excited to get my stateroom assignment today, so thought I'd share!

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4A  #9604*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 7 *
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes, family's linked reservation is in the connecting stateroom*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Around 3pm*
9. What month is your cruise?  *September*


----------



## mmouse37

Getting anxious.....6 days out and no assignment yet.  Hopefully today or tomorrow!  Booked VGT.

MJ


----------



## brandtb

Two weeks to go.  No assignment yet -- booked VGT.  We will celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary during this trip...


----------



## mmouse37

Ok....assignment was made today!!

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4B #7110*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 6*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Sometime between noon and 3:45 when I checked again*
9. What month is your cruise? *September 27th*


----------



## brandtb

Got the assignment yesterday:

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *7A, 6178*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Meh*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Early afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *October 4th*


----------



## rere101399

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT 7A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5C 7034*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 13*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"  *Happy enough. Would prefer midship but I’ll take forward over aft. Happy with 5C verandah vs 7A.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Around 11:30-11:45 am eastern*
9. What month is your cruise?  *September*


----------



## MickeySwirl

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT *
2. What category and room # did you get? *5C 6036*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 (same day as booking)*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"  *Works for us.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *before Noon*
9. What month is your cruise?  *October*


----------



## Disneylovers

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A 10638*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *31 days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *very happy*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes, connecting*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *around 3:00 pm*
9. What month is your cruise?* November*


----------



## erinburrsir

I'm so happy we finally got ours!

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT 7A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5D (Deck 6 Forward)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *31 days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *I'm very happy!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Unknown, checked around 11:30pm*
9. What month is your cruise?* November*


----------



## Vegas2Disney

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5D 6648 and 6650*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 17 days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* Yes connecting rooms *
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?* Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *Oct *


----------



## Disneyland_emily

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 4B 8163
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 32
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Very happy
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Only 1
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?wednesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Morning
9. What month is your cruise? November


----------



## Groucho

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY 11B*
2. What category and room # did you get? *8D 6147*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *30+*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Thrilled!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* n/a*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *not sure - Wednesday I think*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *not sure*
9. What month is your cruise? *November *


----------



## GusGus67

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *7108 - 4C*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 8 Days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy. \*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *7 am*
9. What month is your cruise? *Oct, 2021*


----------



## gr8tdame

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A.  10510
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 19
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Not Happy
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Wednesday 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? morning
9. What month is your cruise? November


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

gr8tdame said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
> 2. What category and room # did you get? 5A.  10510
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 19
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Not Happy


Call DCL... if they have availability, they might be able to move you to a room you want.


----------



## CindyandBrice

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 5B 8034
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Monday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 9am
9. What month is your cruise? November


----------



## kmhowell

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *#5020 - 10A Deck 5 Forward*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 3 Days (Same day I booked the cruise)*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy! I booked an interior room as it was cheapest. I just learned this is a secret porthole room!*  
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *In the evening sometime*
9. What month is your cruise? *October 31, 2021*


----------



## maui2k5

We booked our VGT room on the Wonder out of Galveston Dec 3-7 about 2 weeks ago.  On average, how many days before the cruise do guaranteed rooms get assigned?  We are currently 23 days out from the cruise.


----------



## jeedb

maui2k5 said:


> We booked our VGT room on the Wonder out of Galveston Dec 3-7 about 2 weeks ago.  On average, how many days before the cruise do guaranteed rooms get assigned?  We are currently 23 days out from the cruise.




We're cruising on the Wonder out of Galveston 11/23-11/29. We booked VGT a little over a month ago and got assigned our room today! Exactly 2 weeks before our cruise!


----------



## jeedb

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get?* Category: 04B on Deck 8. *
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14 days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy! We werent expecting an upgrade to Deluxe Family stateroom.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *9 AM. *
9. What month is your cruise? *November 2021*


----------



## maui2k5

jeedb said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get?* Category: 04B on Deck 8. *
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14 days*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy! We werent expecting an upgrade to Deluxe Family stateroom.*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *9 AM. *
> 9. What month is your cruise? *November 2021*


Sweet! I hope we can be so lucky.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## BlueBayou

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? 6a
2. What category and room # did you get? 5c 6540
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 37
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? The other room we picked. It’s one floor lower. 
6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?   Tuesday 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Don’t know
9. What month is your cruise? December


----------



## MASrules

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 06B 7186
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 20
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"?  Not Sad or Happy
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?   Thursday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Before Noon
9. What month is your cruise? December


----------



## Julia M

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?   A discounted verandah. 
2. What category and room # did you get?  Room 8018, a deluxe family ocean view stateroom with verandah (category 4) 
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  Assigned 11/22/21, we are sailing 12/3 21 
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"  I think we got an amazing room. The last time we sailed (pre covid) on a Halloween on the high sees, we booked an inside room and got the lowest possible category. We are thrilled!
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?   N/A 
6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder 
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?  a Monday. 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?  It was not assigned in the morning when I checked, but was there in late afternoon.  
9. What month is your cruise? December


----------



## Akck

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?   A discounted verandah with possibly obstructed view.
2. What category and room # did you get?  Room 6120, Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah (category 5C)
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?   11 days
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"  Based on what we originally booked, an obstructed verandah view, we are happy with an unobstructed view. 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?   N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?  Monday 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?  Sometime that afternoon. 
9. What month is your cruise? December


----------



## Julia M

Can you book a handicap room with GTY? We just got off the Wonder and I loved our room, and would like to take my mom in January. But she can’t handle the tub/shower combo. She needs just a shower. Is the GTY rate possible if you need this type of room?


----------



## Dug720

Julia M said:


> Can you book a handicap room with GTY? We just got off the Wonder and I loved our room, and would like to take my mom in January. But she can’t handle the tub/shower combo. She needs just a shower. Is the GTY rate possible if you need this type of room?



As far as I know, no. Because booking *GT or GTY you are giving Disney the right to assign you to ANY cabin in that category or better.


----------



## ej119

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT 6A
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A 7058
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 37
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Very happy
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Tuesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Afternoon/Evening
9. What month is your cruise? January


----------



## hotblooded

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT 7A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *7A 7126 (AFT port side)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *It's exactly what I booked. I'd rather be midship, but I'm looking forward to trying the Navigator's verandah. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* before 9 AM eastern*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*


----------



## facepalm

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *7a 6178*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 8*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Not thrilled. The cruise is just 8 days out and there are at least 50 rooms left unassigned. I know they have to balance the lifeboats, etc., but we got a 7a far aft. Disappointed to have a navigator's verandah, and also the room doesn't have the pull-down bunk for our young son, which is something we were excited about. On the other hand, we rolled the dice and didn't get lucky, but we still saved a lot of money. It's a short cruise and a good opportunity to try an aft room, and we're happy to be cruising.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Logged in at 7am EST and it was unassigned; logged in again about 8:10am and it was there. *
9. What month is your cruise? *December *

I checked this thread obsessively while waiting for our assignment, so I wanted to say good luck to everyone else who's waiting and thanks to everyone who replied before me.


----------



## figmentfinesse

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT 7A *
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A 7592*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *31*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Super happy! Have a regular verandah, Castway side, and while it’s aft it’s not too far from midship. Feeling so lucky! *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic* 
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday* 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Between *4pm and 6:30pm*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*


----------



## CrowMomma

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT 7A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A deck 9 AFT Port side*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Happy*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Not same reservation, but we are linked to another reservation they placed us a few doors down from them.*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *??*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*


----------



## hotblooded

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT 7A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5C 6126 (deck 6 AFT)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *32*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *It's definitely a leftover. I read some reports that it's across from the staff door used for loading/unloading luggage, and possibly room service access. However, at the discounted 7A guarantee rate I booked, I'm still very happy with it. I'm overjoyed I'm not under the pool deck or above a theater. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* slightly before Noon eastern time*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*


----------



## Wosmama6

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? GTY 6A
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A 7050
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 32
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Very happy! Hubby gets seasick so being midship is fantastic AND between two cabin decks!
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
6 What ship are you sailing? Magic
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Tuesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Afternoon/Evening
9. What month is your cruise? January


----------



## nekonekoneko

In my cruise group, some people have gotten their VGT room assignments, some have not.  I'm the group that hasn't, yet (1/10 Dream)


----------



## Dug720

nekonekoneko said:


> In my cruise group, some people have gotten their VGT room assignments, some have not.  I'm the group that hasn't, yet (1/10 Dream)



For the general VGT, this is not unusual (or general IGT or OGT).

For the specific category - which many upthread are (the ones that are saying VGT 7A for example - it is actually a 7A GTY which is not a VGT and not at a reduction in price) - guaranties they are often assigned earlier.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Dug720 said:


> For the general VGT, this is not unusual (or general IGT or OGT).
> 
> For the specific category - which many upthread are (the ones that are saying VGT 7A for example - it is actually a 7A GTY which is not a VGT and not at a reduction in price) - guaranties they are often assigned earlier.


Aha! That works! I got my assignment this morning! Posting report after this.


----------



## nekonekoneko

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B deck 7*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *19*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Honestly, I'll take it!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Between 2:00am and 6:45am*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*


----------



## CrowMomma

Dug720 said:


> not at a reduction in price


I have only ever booked FL discount and they are always a category GTY like 5A GTY or 7A GTY and I usually see my room assignment after IGT/OGT/VGT because it's a much steeper discount.


----------



## Dug720

CrowMomma said:


> I have only ever booked FL discount and they are always a category GTY like 5A GTY or 7A GTY and I usually see my room assignment after IGT/OGT/VGT because it's a much steeper discount.



OK, that's a different thing though -  a FL Resident discount more than a "GTY" for those of us who don't live in Florida. But since they use the same thing, perhaps in this thread it should be something like FL 7A GTY or something to specify and avoid more confusion than necessary.

Most category Guarantee (5A GTY, 7A GTY, etc.) are put up before the discounts and are NOT discounted.


----------



## Jubs

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4A Deck 10 Aft*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very pleased! Anything that was a proper non-navigator's Verandah was going to be make me very happy considering the discounted rate, and getting a family sized room is the cherry on top. I have seen some say Deck 10 is unideal for noise and small overhang, but cannot complain at all for the price honestly.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Early morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*

Thanks to everyone who contributes in this thread, it was super helpful for my own planning, so I had to give back with my own report!


----------



## hotblooded

Dug720 said:


> For the general VGT, this is not unusual (or general IGT or OGT).
> 
> For the specific category - which many upthread are (the ones that are saying VGT 7A for example - it is actually a 7A GTY which is not a VGT and not at a reduction in price) - guaranties they are often assigned earlier.


It's definitely not clear cut. I'm one of those recent VGT people who got their room assignment at 31/32 days, although my previous VGT room assignment came out at 13 days. I know it's VGT and not GTY because I booked with an interline discount.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? GTY 7A
2. What category and room # did you get? 5B 8536
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 35 days
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Yes!! Very happy!!
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Friday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 10am Easter time.
9. What month is your cruise? February
10. When did you book your cruise? 12/17/2021


----------



## Calantha

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A 10010
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18 days
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?": This is awesome - I just wish I weren't terrified now about the variant.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Wednesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Unknown
9. What month is your cruise? January
10. When did you book your cruise? 12/2/2021


----------



## Scalemaster34

Calantha said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
> 2. What category and room # did you get? 5A 10010
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18 days
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?": This is awesome - I just wish I weren't terrified now about the variant.
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> 6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Wednesday
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Unknown
> 9. What month is your cruise? January
> 10. When did you book your cruise? 12/2/2021



Same boat.. just a few weeks behind you...  Booked but wondering now about how things will go.  Not as worried about catching it, as I'm vaccinated and in good health.  But being positive before or after boarding could really be an issue for what is suppose to be vacation time.   We purposely booked a three night with not ports of call other than CC.


----------



## jillinastoria

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 7A 5638
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14 days
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy! I would have been even happier with a 4A (ha!), but the Navigator Verandah seems different and interesting. 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Magic
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Wednesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Between 4 and 7 pm. 
9. What month is your cruise? January
10. When did you book your cruise? 12/22/2021


----------



## unrequited23

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05A 7046*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 27*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *The room is directly across from the mid ship elevators but was much less than the secret porthole room we had originally booked.  Happy to be mid ship since this is our first cruise and I have no idea if anyone gets seasick.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning, checked at 8:30, was not assigned the night before.*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*


----------



## RedmonFamily

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *7530 Cat 5*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *27*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"  *Super happy! We are traveling with family on a linked reservation and they gave us adjoining rooms. Love deck 7.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Not booked together but linked and they are adjoining*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?  In* the morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*


----------



## karen4546

I have never booked a cruise so last minute can someone help me with this?  



*Reservation #:*Dining:SECOND

Cruise Itinerary:4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New OrleansCategory:VGT

Embark Date:14-Feb-2022Stateroom:GTY

Debark Date:18-Feb-2022Description:Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions

Ship:Disney Wonder  



Does this mean that I will get my stateroom number sometime between now and embarkation?  

Will I not get get a "navigator's verandah"?  But possibly restricted "view"?  

Also, any help with CZ50 and CZ38 Cozumel Dolphin excursions is appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## unrequited23

You will get at least a 7A category room assigned to you at sometime in the the future. It could be as early as 30 day (or before) or as late as when you arrive at the port. If you go through this thread you can see when others have gotten their room assignments.  (I got mine at 27 days.) A restricted view means you could have a whitewall verandah vs a plexiglass verandah.  On the Magic and Wonder staterooms with a navigators verandah only sleep 3.  If your party is larger than that you will not be assigned that stateroom.  

I like to go to the travel section of Costco's website and look at which rooms are available while waiting for my VGT stateroom to be assigned, just to see which room could possibly be mine.


----------



## karen4546

unrequited23 said:


> You will get at least a 7A category room assigned to you at sometime in the the future. It could be as early as 30 day (or before) or as late as when you arrive at the port. If you go through this thread you can see when others have gotten their room assignments.  (I got mine at 27 days.) A restricted view means you could have a whitewall verandah vs a plexiglass verandah.  On the Magic and Wonder staterooms with a navigators verandah only sleep 3.  If your party is larger than that you will not be assigned that stateroom.
> 
> I like to go to the travel section of Costco's website and look at which rooms are available while waiting for my VGT stateroom to be assigned, just to see which room could possibly be mine.


I don't know anything about the Wonder and this was a spur of the moment purchase when I was bored the other night.  We are only about 5 hrs from New Orleans.  

This will be my 2nd DCL cruise and my adult daughter is on this cruise with me.  

Do you happen to know where I can see the opening day prices for this cruise so that I can see if I got a decent price for 2 people.  $1699 plus taxes and insurance.


----------



## unrequited23

karen4546 said:


> Do you happen to know where I can see the opening day prices for this cruise so that I can see if I got a decent price for 2 people.


https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...y-2022-sailings-a-look-at-opening-day-prices/


----------



## lanejudy

karen4546 said:


> Do you happen to know where I can see the opening day prices for this cruise so that I can see if I got a decent price for 2 people. $1699 plus taxes and insurance.


If any were reported, it would be noted on this thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...nter-2022-magic-wonder-dream-fantasy.3815882/

I think there is a website that tracks price changes as well but I can't find it right now -- hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## karen4546

unrequited23 said:


> https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...y-2022-sailings-a-look-at-opening-day-prices/


Thanks!

I guess i got a good deal since it says this:


 Sail Date  Inside  Oceanview  Verandah  Concierge Monday February 14, 2022 $          1,787  $                  2,107  $                2,347  $                4,299 


saved about $550 minimum, more if I get one of the higher categories with veranda


----------



## okcarrie

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5646 6A*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" * Leftover. I know it's a gamble with a VGT, but I feel like we lost this time.  This is a solid wall verandah that is really narrow. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? not sure
9. What month is your cruise? *January*

The reason I got a verandah was so I could sit and watch the water without being in the crowds, and I can't do that from this room.  I would rather have saved my money and booked an Oceanview. We are going to try to upgrade at the port I guess.


----------



## lunaland

What category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *11A Standard interior stateroom 6047*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Neutral. We don't have a split bath but we are happy to be on an upper deck.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thrusday *
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Early morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*


----------



## Scalemaster34

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 10144 05A
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 35
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" I'm going on a cruise... could have been a navigator.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes - had four in our group, two rooms side-by-side with about six cabins between then.
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Saturday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Wasn't there Friday, but was on Saturday when we checked.
9. What month is your cruise? February


----------



## Julia M

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *11A Standard interior stateroom 7084*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Not really happy, although I do 100% understand you can get anything. We are by the kids pool and I was hoping closer to the Cove. Since there are three of us, I was also hoping for a family room. But my mom and my sister will be so happy they are going on a Disney cruise, they won't care, and this cruise is about them, not me. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *I don't know. I checked last night and it wasn't assigned. It was there when I checked about 4pm, PST*
9. What month is your cruise? *January (Jan. 28th)*


----------



## cmarsh31

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? 5E 10164
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 35
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Definitely a left-over. It's the cabin right below Cabanas, biggest complaint is moving chairs all day... It'll be fine, though. Just a little surprised with the huge number of open cabins.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? I don't know
9. What month is your cruise? February


----------



## meliscan

What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY 5A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A 10024*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *132 days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *I am pretty good with it.  I would rather be on 9.  For some reason I like deck 9.  We have never been forward for a cruise so it will be an adventure. I like how close I am to the stairs.  *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Saturday.  In my email from Costco the room assignment was on the email at 8:42am.  Friday was my paid in full date and the room assignment came the next day. *
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*


----------



## DSLRuser

What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 4A - Family Veranda 9094
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" mid ship, high deck, larger family veranda...we are exstatic 

6 What ship are you sailing? Dream

9. What month is your cruise? January


----------



## RegisteredTrademark

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4A 10108*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17 days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Can't complain, saved about $2,000 from what would have paid if picking a room. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *February*


----------



## MoonFaerie

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A 10062*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Happy, it's midship, near the elevators, and cheaper than my usual deck 2 oeanview room*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning, between 8 & 10 AM EST*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*


----------



## tinytilly

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A  7062*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *yes, midship looks great!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday *
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *February *


----------



## Apiary

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A midship*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *February*


----------



## karen4546

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *7606 * *5B aft but not too far back And great access to elevator!*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" * happy.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *around 12:00pm*
9. What month is your cruise? *February*


----------



## sab53085

What category GTY cabin did you book? 7A GTY
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A Verandah 9022
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy. First cruise so we don't know any better anyway 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Wednesday 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Afternoon
9. What month is your cruise? February


----------



## CindyandBrice

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 6142 4C
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 21
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover”?  Super excited. Live aft and room is one I would have picked. 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Thursday 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? It was after 8 pm
9. What month is your cruise? February


----------



## jillinastoria

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 7554 5A
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover”? Very happy! Deck 7 and midship is just what I would have picked for myself. 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6 What ship are you sailing? Magic 
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Wednesday 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Late afternoon/evening 
9. What month is your cruise? February (we had originally planned on January but rescheduled)


----------



## iannovich

What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY 11C*
2. What category and room # did you get? *7A 5632*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"? *Very pleased.  Booked a Deluxe Inside 11C GTY and got a Navigator's Verandah.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Woke up to it being assigned.  6am Pacific Time.*
9. What month is your cruise? *March

This was a sold out cruise and we stalked the "Plan a Cruise" page until this one option popped up and we pounced on it.  It was our only choice and thanks to decks 1 and 2 being out of commission gave us a great shot at getting a good category bump up.  Feeling pretty lucky.  When things are back to normal, we're probably not going to get a 7 category bump up again.*


----------



## I❤MICKEY

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom w/ Veranda 05B - 8524/8526*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Neutral. *Thrilled! We’ve never had a veranda before. I would have been happy with any cabin as long as they were connecting. This was a huge upgrade for us.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes, connecting.*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy* 
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday* 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Late afternoon - Between 3:00-4:15*
9. What month is your cruise? *March*


----------



## bedgraynexl

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY 07A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom w/ Veranda 05B - 8152*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *30*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *I'm happy we got an upgrade and won't have an obstructed view.  Regardless of location I am so ready to cruise*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning - 8AM CST*
9. What month is your cruise? *March*


----------



## lalugo

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?*GTY 7A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *Verandah 4B 8602*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *29*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover”? *Very happy! Deck 8 and midship. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6 What ship are you sailing?*Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning* 
9. What month is your cruise? *March*


----------



## DisneyokwSSR

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?  *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *Verandah 5B 7058*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *19*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover”? *Happy. Very close to what I normally select except I would have selected the other side of the ship.  Location is mid-ship, near elevators, and not across from the laundry room. We were ready to take anything, so this is nice.       *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?* Saturday *
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Later in the day*
9. What month is your cruise? *March*


----------



## trstno1

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *Verandah 5B 7546*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *19*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover”? Very happy.  Next to forward elevators, starboard.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?* Sunday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Late afternoon or evening*
9. What month is your cruise? *March*


----------



## Lady_S

What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY 9C*
2. What category and room # did you get? *9B 2106*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *30*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Had our fingers-crossed that with the Deck 2 rooms set aside for quarantine that we would be upgraded to a higher deck.  But this is just a trade-off with Disney easing other restrictions which makes us happy*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *April*


----------



## NurseDave

What category GTY cabin did you book? VTY
2. What category and room # did you get? 05A 7572
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 17
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Yes, midship is great
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Saturday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Afternoon
9. What month is your cruise? March


----------



## ironz

Julia M said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *11A Standard interior stateroom 7084*



You booked VGT and got an interior stateroom?  Seems like you should have gotten category 7A or better.


----------



## Dug720

Julia M said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *11A Standard interior stateroom 7084*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Not really happy, although I do 100% understand you can get anything. We are by the kids pool and I was hoping closer to the Cove. Since there are three of us, I was also hoping for a family room. But my mom and my sister will be so happy they are going on a Disney cruise, they won't care, and this cruise is about them, not me. *
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *I don't know. I checked last night and it wasn't assigned. It was there when I checked about 4pm, PST*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *January (Jan. 28th)*



7084 is a 6A - Deluxe Veranda


----------



## Dug720

ironz said:


> You booked VGT and got an interior stateroom?  Seems like you should have gotten category 7A or better.



Something's off - 7084 is a veranda...a 6A. So either her number is off or something is VERY weird. All Interiors are odd numbers.


----------



## ironz

Dug720 said:


> Something's off - 7084 is a veranda...a 6A. So either her number is off or something is VERY weird. All Interiors are odd numbers.


You're right...  I should have looked at the map.  I just was being sure because that would be a very big downgrade!


----------



## Dug720

ironz said:


> You're right...  I should have looked at the map.  I just was being sure because that would be a very big downgrade!



Yeah. I pulled it up too because I thought all the insides were odd-numbered.


----------



## bperk3

Do you typically get an email or alert of some kind that your room got assigned? Or do I stick with my current strategy of just checking multiple times a day?


----------



## n2mm

bperk3 said:


> Do you typically get an email or alert of some kind that your room got assigned? Or do I stick with my current strategy of just checking multiple times a day?



No notification.  I belong to a cruise group.  Usually a person will post when they get assigned and everyone checks.  I usually start checking more often when I get within 14 days of sailing.


----------



## princesscinderella

What category GTY cabin did you book? GTY 8B
2. What category and room # did you get? 8B 7512
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 30
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" We are happy with the location and that we are at the front of the ship with the fantasy vibration issue since this is an ocean view room.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy 
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Thursday 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Right after I completed online check in the cabin showed up on my cruise documents.
9. What month is your cruise? April


----------



## DopeyDame

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VTY
2. What category and room # did you get? 5B
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? ~20
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Thrilled!  This is a room we would have chosen by ourselves if we had the option.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  We were travelling with people who booked a specific room.  Our room is three doors down.  Yay!
6 What ship are you sailing? Magic
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Thursday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Not sure - I hadn't been looking consistently.
9. What month is your cruise? March


----------



## Chica1581

Does the 14 day covid cancellation policy apply to VGT?  We are considering a VGT but what happens if we test positive within 14 days or at the port?
Thanks


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Chica1581 said:


> Does the 14 day covid cancellation policy apply to VGT?  We are considering a VGT but what happens if we test positive within 14 days or at the port?
> Thanks



You can move the cruise or get a refund.  I had my DREAMS agent confirm this before we booked a GTY for in May.


----------



## PalDisFam

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 05B 8078
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Yes
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Friday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Morning 
9. What month is your cruise?April


----------



## denimore

I❤MICKEY said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom w/ Veranda 05B - 8524/8526*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Neutral. *Thrilled! We’ve never had a veranda before. I would have been happy with any cabin as long as they were connecting. This was a huge upgrade for us.*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes, connecting.*
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Late afternoon - Between 3:00-4:15*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *March*



How did you book a connecting room? I thought if I wanted connected I had to choose my rooms and my agent didn’t suggest this. We had two in our party book GTY and the other four I picked.


----------



## Dug720

denimore said:


> How did you book a connecting room? I thought if I wanted connected I had to choose my rooms and my agent didn’t suggest this. We had two in our party book GTY and the other four I picked.



It would have been a request only. The only way to come as close as possible to connecting rooms is to book exact room numbers. When you book a category GTY or a *GT you are agreeing that DCL can put you in any stateroom at or above that category.


----------



## n2mm

denimore said:


> How did you book a connecting room? I thought if I wanted connected I had to choose my rooms and my agent didn’t suggest this. We had two in our party book GTY and the other four I picked.



there is no guarantee that your two rooms will be connecting.  It’s a gamble.  I’ve done the gty rooms with 2 rooms. Once I got connecting and the other time I did not (we had one room between us).  I’m anxiously waiting for my assignment now.  Again I booked 2 cabins.  Hopefully I’ll be back here to post my results soon.  I’m 27 days away from my sail date.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

denimore said:


> How did you book a connecting room? I thought if I wanted connected I had to choose my rooms and my agent didn’t suggest this. We had two in our party book GTY and the other four I picked.



We didn’t book connecting cabins. We chose IGT. You can’t select your stateroom when you book GTY, IGT, OGT or VGT. Our agent linked our reservations. This linkage is visible to the shoreside team when they are assigning your cabin. It’s my understanding they try to put them as close together as possible and many times they are connected. The linked staterooms are assigned before the others. They also take into consideration back to back and try to get the same cabin for both sailings.

As you’ve selected some of your cabins this will be very difficult. If the cabin next to the ones you selected is booked they won’t move someone. As long as your reservations are linked your friends may be on the same floor if there’s availability but not connected.


----------



## catsrgr8

What category GTY cabin did you book? GTY verandah
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A 7066
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" VERY happy! We had originally booked an Oceanview room and switched to GTY verandah room before PIF date. We saved $400 by changing to GTY and the new room costs $2000 more than we paid. 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Monday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Between 9-11:30 am PST
9. What month is your cruise? April


----------



## Cfudge

What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY 6A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5C 6108*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Looks good to us. Last Aft cabin before the mid cabins start. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *April*


----------



## LorrieAnn5

What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY Verandah for family of 4*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05A Cabin 7048*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *We are pleased. Mid-ship near stairs/elevator, I don't think this is a "leftover", but we're new so we don't know much. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Late Afternoon / Evening*
9. What month is your cruise? *April*


----------



## n2mm

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04B (7118 & 7120)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *19* 
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *We are thrilled to get the delux family size veranda with round tub.  Mid ship.  One room has the 5 beds so the teens won’t have to use upper bunk. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *connecting*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *early afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *April*


----------



## Toy Story Fan

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5B #6062*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *We‘re very happy! Mid ship by the elevators*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *9:30am*
9. What month is your cruise? *April*


----------



## PlutoIsHerFav

hat category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A #7052
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 15
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy! Midship, close to elevators, quiet floor! 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Magic
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Friday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Late afternoon/ early evening 
9. What month is your cruise? April


----------



## TN_mom5

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4e*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *35*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *I’m happy with location*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *between 10-1*
9. What month is your cruise? *May*


----------



## ctechbob

TN_mom5 said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *4e*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *35*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *I’m happy with location*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *between 10-1*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *May*


Interesting.  We're VGT on that cruise as well and still waiting for our assignment, assuming you're talking about the May 14th Fantasy....


----------



## TN_mom5

ctechbob said:


> Interesting.  We're VGT on that cruise as well and still waiting for our assignment, assuming you're talking about the May 14th Fantasy....


Yes.  I hope you get yours soon


----------



## Morganjacar

Still no assignment for April 25th. The suspense!!


----------



## disneylandlocal

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? OGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 08C; 7172 & 7174
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 20
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Thrilled! We got family ocean view rooms and they are connecting. 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes! We got connecting rooms. This was the most important to me and we saved a lot booking GTY. 
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Friday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Afternoon
9. What month is your cruise?April


----------



## Mike1082

What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY 7A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04B Cabin 8634*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Absolutely thrilled! Starboard side and Deluxe Family Verandah*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Evening*
9. What month is your cruise? *April*


----------



## Andrewdavis069

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?InsideGTY
2. What category and room # did you get? 2609
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Small upgrade, aft of ship
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? not/app
6 What ship are you sailing? magic
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Tuesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Late afternoon 
9. What month is your cruise?April


----------



## Space_Mtn

ctechbob said:


> Interesting.  We're VGT on that cruise as well and still waiting for our assignment, assuming you're talking about the May 14th Fantasy....


Same here...we hear soon!


----------



## ctechbob

Space_Mtn said:


> Same here...we hear soon!


Still nothing, but I'll be doing our check-in at midnight.  One of the (small) benefits of working night-shift.


----------



## shananigans

We are sailing on the Dream over Memorial Weekend (May 27-30) and we booked a while ago - GTY is what our stateroom currently shows on the app and the details read "Guaranteed Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions" I have no idea what we'll end up in - but I looked at how many verandah staterooms were left open and there were 201 at my last count - so we truly could be placed anywhere on the ship! Deck 10 has the most open verandah rooms, followed by decks 7, 6, 9, 8. Deck 5 only had ten open verandah staterooms. Getting nervous as we are only two weeks away from our online check in ... hoping we have a stateroom assigned quickly!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05A 10534*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *21*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *We are pleased. Forward under the quiet pool. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Early afternoon. *
9. What month is your cruise? *May*


----------



## MickeyMouse120584

What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY Oceanview 9c*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05C*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *21*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *First Cruise and big upgrade. Very pleased*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *May*


----------



## shananigans

BWV Dreamin said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *05A 10534*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *21*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *We are pleased. Forward under the quiet pool. *
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Early afternoon. *
> 9. What month is your cruise? *May*


Hoping we find out soon! There are still around 190 open verandah cabins left … but we are 38 days out. Hoping we like our assignment when it comes!


----------



## shananigans

MickeyMouse120584 said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY Oceanview 9c*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *05C*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *21*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *First Cruise and big upgrade. Very pleased*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *May*


Hoping we get a nice upgrade - and find out soon!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

shananigans said:


> Hoping we get a nice upgrade - and find out soon!!


I think you will!! Post what you get!


----------



## shananigans

BWV Dreamin said:


> I think you will!! Post what you get!


We will!


----------



## Morganjacar

What category GTY cabin did you book? 06A GTY 
2. What category and room # did you get? 05A 
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy with midship, was hoping for 04A tbh, 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Next to each other but they're not connecting rooms 
6 What ship are you sailing? Magic
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Monday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? early afternoon
9. What month is your cruise? April


----------



## JessietheNCCowgirl

shananigans said:


> We are sailing on the Dream over Memorial Weekend (May 27-30) and we booked a while ago - GTY is what our stateroom currently shows on the app and the details read "Guaranteed Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions" I have no idea what we'll end up in - but I looked at how many verandah staterooms were left open and there were 201 at my last count - so we truly could be placed anywhere on the ship! Deck 10 has the most open verandah rooms, followed by decks 7, 6, 9, 8. Deck 5 only had ten open verandah staterooms. Getting nervous as we are only two weeks away from our online check in ... hoping we have a stateroom assigned quickly!


I also booked this cruise as VGT and have the same “guaranteed verandah stateroom with restrictions” wording in the app. I hadn’t taken the time to see what rooms were available, so thank you for posting. Here’s hoping we get an assignment soon!


----------



## shananigans

JessietheNCCowgirl said:


> I also booked this cruise as VGT and have the same “guaranteed verandah stateroom with restrictions” wording in the app. I hadn’t taken the time to see what rooms were available, so thank you for posting. Here’s hoping we get an assignment soon!


Still waiting! We hit 30 days next week - hope we know soon!


----------



## tee11

shananigans said:


> We are sailing on the Dream over Memorial Weekend (May 27-30) and we booked a while ago - GTY is what our stateroom currently shows on the app and the details read "Guaranteed Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions" I have no idea what we'll end up in - but I looked at how many verandah staterooms were left open and there were 201 at my last count - so we truly could be placed anywhere on the ship! Deck 10 has the most open verandah rooms, followed by decks 7, 6, 9, 8. Deck 5 only had ten open verandah staterooms. Getting nervous as we are only two weeks away from our online check in ... hoping we have a stateroom assigned quickly!


Remind me how you can see the open rooms left for a particular category on a sailing?


----------



## shananigans

tee11 said:


> Remind me how you can see the open rooms left for a particular category on a sailing?


If there is a special way - I don’t know it! I just went into each verandah category and counted manually. If there is a better way to do it - I’d love to hear about it! Cause it is tedious!


----------



## princesscinderella

tee11 said:


> Remind me how you can see the open rooms left for a particular category on a sailing?


I go to Costco’s travel website and look at the cruise and it’s pretty easy to see what’s available on their deck plan of the ship


----------



## Baxter

What category GTY cabin did you book?   *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B - Deck 8, MID* 
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"   *Happy!  *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  *YES - Connecting cabins*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?  a*round 12:00pm*
9. What month is your cruise?  *May*


----------



## ctechbob

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B - Deck 7*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *After the last 2+ years, I'd sleep on the floor in the kitchen.  We are happy to be forward since this is the Fantasy and everyone seems to prefer the more forward rooms over aft.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? a *Not sure, it was there when I woke up.*
9. What month is your cruise? *May*


----------



## shananigans

ctechbob said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *05B - Deck 7*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *After the last 2+ years, I'd sleep on the floor in the kitchen.*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? a *Not sure, it was there when I woke up.*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *May*


Can I ask when in May you are sailing? We are sailing end of May and still don’t have our VGT assigned yet.


----------



## ctechbob

shananigans said:


> Can I ask when in May you are sailing? We are sailing end of May and still don’t have our VGT assigned yet.


We're on the May 14 Eastern cruise.

Someone else a few pages back had theirs assigned a few weeks ago for the same cruise.  Not sure what the rhyme or reason is.


----------



## shananigans

ctechbob said:


> We're on the May 14 Eastern cruise.
> 
> Someone else a few pages back had theirs assigned a few weeks ago for the same cruise.  Not sure what the rhyme or reason is.


Interesting! We sail May 27, so I assume we won’t know for a while yet!


----------



## KiwiSam

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B - Deck 6 MID*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy. Deck 6 Midship is not close to anything but also not far from anything. Stateroom reports mention it's quiet. Just happy not to get 07*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? -
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Tuesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Unsure, I checked in daily and it just happened to be there one day *
9. What month is your cruise? *16th May - First Alaska Sailing*


----------



## spears2008

What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT, VGT, IGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 05B, 05B, 11B
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 26
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy, received connecting veranda rooms and inside room directly across the hall.  Cabins are over the edge of the theater.  hopefully this won't be an issue.  
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes, connecting & across the hall
6 What ship are you sailing? Magic
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Monday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? evening
9. What month is your cruise? May


----------



## shananigans

spears2008 said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT, VGT, IGT
> 2. What category and room # did you get? 05B, 05B, 11B
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 26
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy, received connecting veranda rooms and inside room directly across the hall.  Cabins are over the edge of the theater.  hopefully this won't be an issue.
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes, connecting & across the hall
> 6 What ship are you sailing? Magic
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Monday
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? evening
> 9. What month is your cruise? May


We are 24 days out and still no assignment on the Dream. Starting to think we may be one of those families who find out the day we sail!


----------



## AsherBear

What category GTY cabin did you book? OGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 09C Deck 2 Aft
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 21
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy to get a room with one large window instead of two small but concerned about being on deck 2 (I thought deck two was for quarantine). 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Monday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? early afternoon
9. What month is your cruise? May


----------



## shananigans

AsherBear said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book? OGT
> 2. What category and room # did you get? 09C Deck 2 Aft
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 21
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy to get a room with one large window instead of two small but concerned about being on deck 2 (I thought deck two was for quarantine).
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> 6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Monday
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? early afternoon
> 9. What month is your cruise? May


We are only 17 days out and still no room assignment. Every time someone posts I get so excited hoping today will be the day ours is updated. Congrats on your room assignment!


----------



## lcarter0922

shananigans said:


> We are only 17 days out and still no room assignment. Every time someone posts I get so excited hoping today will be the day ours is updated. Congrats on your room assignment!


We are also VGT on that cruise but don’t have an assignment yet.


----------



## shananigans

lcarter0922 said:


> We are also VGT on that cruise but don’t have an assignment yet.


Then we are in good company! Hoping we find out sooner vs later. There seem to be plenty of verandah rooms left on the ship!


----------



## lcarter0922

What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 05B 7162
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 15
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Very happy, love aft
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Thursday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 1p
9. What month is your cruise? May


----------



## shananigans

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05C 6544*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Don't feel like we got a leftover, but I know a lot better rooms were available. Was hoping for Cat 4, but oh well!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Disney Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Around 12:00 pm CST*
9. What month is your cruise? *May*


----------



## Space_Mtn

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05C Deck 6 AFT* 
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Overall, happy*. 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday I think*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* early morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *May*


----------



## holula

What category GTY cabin did you book? IGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 10A, 7501
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 15
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy I’m not on deck 2!
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Friday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 8-9am EST
9. What month is your cruise? June


----------



## mmi

What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 7A, 5680
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 15
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Not so excited about being directly above the Tube.  
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Friday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 8-9am EST
9. What month is your cruise? June


----------



## lady9

We received our cabin assignment. We booked VGT 7a and got 5b. We are happy with the cabin. Does Disney ever change the cabin assignment after it's assigned? We are grateful for the upgrade and excited so it would be disappointing if it changed.


----------



## Sunshine1629

We just booked a last minute cruise on the Dream for next week.  VGT verandah stateroom with restrictions.  We just got our stateroom assignment and it is for an oceanview room 9160.  I'm confused.  I thought I was guaranteed a verandah.  It's our first time booking a VGT rate.


----------



## lady9

Sunshine1629 said:


> We just booked a last minute cruise on the Dream for next week.  VGT verandah stateroom with restrictions.  We just got our stateroom assignment and it is for an oceanview room 9160.  I'm confused.  I thought I was guaranteed a verandah.  It's our first time booking a VGT rate.


Yes, you should have a veranda if it was a VGT. I would call and check to see if it was a mistake and move cabins if it was. Double check your reservation that it was a VGT and not just GTY. I hope it gets straightened out.


----------



## Sunshine1629

lady9 said:


> Yes, you should have a veranda if it was a VGT. I would call and check to see if it was a mistake and move cabins if it was. Double check your reservation that it was a VGT and not just GTY. I hope it gets straightened out.



Thank you, I was able to call and get it straightened out!


----------



## Wosmama6

What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT 6A 
2. What category and room # did you get? 5C 6116
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 17
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Was hoping for midship but glad we are aft vs. fwd and glad we didn't get a white wall
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6 What ship are you sailing? Magic
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Wednesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 10-11am EST
9. What month is your cruise? June


----------



## n2mm

Just a quick question, I’ve always been lucky enough to enjoy my selection, but am booking OGT for the first time and a little nervous About the front of the ship.  If you’re not happy, are you able to change or upgrade at the port on arrival day?


----------



## tltommyl81

What category GTY cabin did you book? OGT (09D or better)
2. What category and room # did you get? 08B  (#7012-Deck 7 Port Fwd)
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 7
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Satisfied. I booked 25 days prior to sailing for a family of 4 (one 18yo & 9yo) and assigned a family deluxe cabin (241 sqft) w/ 1 large port hole window though cabin is in far front port side of ship. 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Friday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? I don't know but it was sometime on fri before 1045am EST.
9. What month is your cruise? June


----------



## MinnesotaDisneyFan

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *06B, 5190*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Happy.  We've always wanted to try one of the cabins on the back of the ship (despite people's experiences with soot).  We like aft and we like deck 5.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *12:00 PM Thursday*
9. What month is your cruise? *July*


----------



## allashore

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05A *
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Great cabin & location*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?
9. What month is your cruise? *July*


----------



## n2mm

Anxiously waiting, but too far out. We booked OGT on 3 different cruises.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT FL resident rate 7A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *7A*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *124 (I feel like that never happens!!!) *
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Concerned with being aft and right above the tube for the first time and it’s a longer cruise. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Monday 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?
9. What month is your cruise? November


----------



## lady9

n2mm said:


> Just a quick question, I’ve always been lucky enough to enjoy my selection, but am booking OGT for the first time and a little nervous About the front of the ship.  If you’re not happy, are you able to change or upgrade at the port on arrival day?


What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 5B 
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy but planning to try to upgrade at port
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Tuesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? About noon
9. What month is your cruise? June

We were able to upgrade at the port to our favorite category! 4E


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

lady9 said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
> 2. What category and room # did you get? 5B
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Happy but planning to try to upgrade at port
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
> 6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Tuesday
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? About noon
> 9. What month is your cruise? June
> 
> We were able to upgrade at the port to our favorite category! 4E


Was it expensive to upgrade?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

minnieluvzmickey said:


> Was it expensive to upgrade?


We did it in may from a cat 8 to 5 for $48 a night (3 night). We had a 10:15am arrival and went right to the desk after security.  They charged the $148 to our stateroom account the next day. Others on our ship who upgraded within similar categories didn’t have to pay.


----------



## lady9

minnieluvzmickey said:


> Was it expensive to upgrade?


We were on a 5 night and it was $180.


----------



## Calantha

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get?* 5C -- 6 Mid almost Forward*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Happy to be close to my family who booked earlier but I would have liked a higher room*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *About noon*
9. What month is your cruise? *July*


----------



## ReadySET10

What category GTY cabin did you book? IGT, VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 11A 6 Midship & 5B 6 Midship
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 17
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Super happy with location, Deck 6 Midship right by the stairs
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Right across the hall from each other
6 What ship are you sailing? Wonder
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Thursday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? About noon
9. What month is your cruise? July


----------



## Peter pan’s shoes

Is there anyone who's been on a Europe cruise already this summer who has done an upgrade at boarding time?  Any idea what the increase from level to level is?  IGT to OGT to OGT to VGT?  Realizing those would be definite rooms at that point.


----------



## xiphoid76

We have our first VGT cabin for Disney Dream July 28.  Once a cabin is assigned it seemed people go to a desk to ask for an upgrade.  Is this the check in desk at the port or another desk at port or do they mean guest services desk on the ship? Not sure if we would even need this, but might be fun to ask for an upgrade. We are platinum and have always had an assigned cabin before, never did the VGT route, but this time the rate was too good to ignore.


----------



## n2mm

xiphoid76 said:


> We have our first VGT cabin for Disney Dream July 28.  Once a cabin is assigned it seemed people go to a desk to ask for an upgrade.  Is this the check in desk at the port or another desk at port or do they mean guest services desk on the ship? Not sure if we would even need this, but might be fun to ask for an upgrade. We are platinum and have always had an assigned cabin before, never did the VGT route, but this time the rate was too good to ignore.



keep in mind, these are not free upgrades.  Some folks don’t like their assignment and are willing to pay more money to change them.  I’ve done many VGT bookings and I’ve always kept my room assigned.  It does force me to try a different location.  I always find something positive about it.  However, my next few cruises I booked OGT (oceanview). There are not a lot of choices, so my opinion may change.  I’ve booked OV in the past and like deck 2 because the location is very convenient.  So would be fine there.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

I tried to search this thread but coming up blank. I've been playing around with pricing out a VGT option on an upcoming cruise, but I need two rooms. If I go on the DCL site, it offers me the first room VGT but then not the second. Doesn't matter if I make the first room my 3 person or my 2 person, second room never sees VGT offer. I'm assuming this is just a website issue? If I go through a travel agent, they'll be able to book me two VGT? I don't want to bother an agent until I'm serious about booking, but it's obnoxious that I can't get my own quote without searching each room separately...


----------



## n2mm

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> I tried to search this thread but coming up blank. I've been playing around with pricing out a VGT option on an upcoming cruise, but I need two rooms. If I go on the DCL site, it offers me the first room VGT but then not the second. Doesn't matter if I make the first room my 3 person or my 2 person, second room never sees VGT offer. I'm assuming this is just a website issue? If I go through a travel agent, they'll be able to book me two VGT? I don't want to bother an agent until I'm serious about booking, but it's obnoxious that I can't get my own quote without searching each room separately...



try your 3 person first.  Sometimes the Vgt rates don’t have the room size left. It could be there is only one Vgt room left.  I booked 2 Vgt rooms many times and never had a problem.  However I’ve had to change from 4 and 2 to 3 and 3.  Could be a glitch too, the website is often a hot mess.  I use a TA, but will often crunch the numbers first to make sure there are two rooms.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

n2mm said:


> try your 3 person first.  Sometimes the Vgt rates don’t have the room size left. It could be there is only one Vgt room left.  I booked 2 Vgt rooms many times and never had a problem.  However I’ve had to change from 4 and 2 to 3 and 3.  Could be a glitch too, the website is often a hot mess.  I use a TA, but will often crunch the numbers first to make sure there are two rooms.


Thanks. Like I said, I've tried doing both the 3 and the 2 first. No matter what I do, the second room doesn't get the offer. Maybe there really is only one room available in the category but, if so, it's been hanging out there a couple of weeks now...


----------



## n2mm

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Thanks. Like I said, I've tried doing both the 3 and the 2 first. No matter what I do, the second room doesn't get the offer. Maybe there really is only one room available in the category but, if so, it's been hanging out there a couple of weeks now...



do you have a TA you could call?  Sometimes what we see online is not the same when talking to DCL.  I use dreams unlimited.


----------



## BamaBornNemoNut

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04C Deck 6 AFT*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *09*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Over the moon*.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 
9. What month is your cruise? *July*


----------



## IAMOZBY

What category GTY cabin did you book?* GTY Category 9C*
2. What category and room # did you get? *7A Deck 7 AFT*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *21*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I'll take the free upgrade anytime*.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wish*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* Before 2pm *
9. What month is your cruise? *July*


----------



## NeverlandCrew

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? * 5b Aft*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *20*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Totally happy*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* Before 2pm*
9. What month is your cruise? *July*


----------



## EarsGoWithEverything

Contemplating a VGT for Oct cruise.  I can see from inventory- there are plenty of available staterooms, but have never done VGT before.  Do the VGT rooms get tend to get snapped up quickly in the 90 days before sail date? Also- lets say I book the VGT and get my room assignment the week before sailing - and I'm placed on deck 5.  If I can see there is still a lot of inventory on deck 7, can I ask to be switched to a room on deck 7 (without having to pay an upgrade fee?)


----------



## n2mm

EarsGoWithEverything said:


> Contemplating a VGT for Oct cruise.  I can see from inventory- there are plenty of available staterooms, but have never done VGT before.  Do the VGT rooms get tend to get snapped up quickly in the 90 days before sail date? Also- lets say I book the VGT and get my room assignment the week before sailing - and I'm placed on deck 5.  If I can see there is still a lot of inventory on deck 7, can I ask to be switched to a room on deck 7 (without having to pay an upgrade fee?)



under the restrictions list, it says “no cabin changes”.  However, I’ve seen folks upgrade at the port for additional money.  One of the restrictions is being willing to accept the room assigned.


----------



## Peter pan’s shoes

3 weeks out with a VGT room.  Lots of others have received their rooms.  Does anyone know if this is a good or bad sign?


----------



## Watchoutforthemouse

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04A Deck 10 AFT*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *09*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* very happy*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *between 1-4pm *
9. What month is your cruise? *July*


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Room 1

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY 7A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4B #7132*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *35*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy. It's a good upgrade!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *******
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *3.00pm*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*
10. When did you book your cruise? *07/05/2022*

Room 2

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *******
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *******
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *******
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *******
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *******
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *******
9. What month is your cruise? *October*
10. When did you book your cruise? *07/10/2022*


----------



## xiphoid76

How often does it happen that one ends up without an assigned cabin on embarkation day?  We are down to 9 days out and still waiting here, first time we have done this and I was hoping we would know our cabin by now; but maybe this is common.


----------



## Hakele

xiphoid76 said:


> How often does it happen that one ends up without an assigned cabin on embarkation day?


I’ve seen them as close as 5 days out. What ship are you on and what category are you booked? 
I’d bet you will know by Wednesday.


----------



## xiphoid76

Hakele said:


> I’ve seen them as close as 5 days out. What ship are you on and what category are you booked?
> I’d bet you will know by Wednesday.


Disney Dream VGT. I hope we know on Wednesday!


----------



## xiphoid76

Ok, I know I am just whining here.  Everyone on my cruise was getting their cabins assigned from VGT and getting amazing cabins 4A, aft extended balconies, etc. We then get ours and is basic - I mean,  it is not terrible, but really basic VGT room. As a platinum member I thought we would have a better chance to score an upgraded cabin but they seem to have given them all to first cruisers - which may be on purpose. Anyway, a little deflated after seeing everyone else so happy and am disappointed. Will ask at port for an upgrade if possible and pay for it. Rant over, still happy to cruise next week, just having a small pity party


----------



## WannaBeImagineer

xiphoid76 said:


> Ok, I know I am just whining here.  Everyone on my cruise was getting their cabins assigned from VGT and getting amazing cabins 4A, aft extended balconies, etc. We then get ours and is basic - I mean,  it is not terrible, but really basic VGT room. As a platinum member I thought we would have a better chance to score an upgraded cabin but they seem to have given them all to first cruisers - which may be on purpose. Anyway, a little deflated after seeing everyone else so happy and am disappointed. Will ask at port for an upgrade if possible and pay for it. Rant over, still happy to cruise next week, just having a small pity party


I know how you feel, most times I've booked a VGT I ended up with a cat 7A.


----------



## NeverlandCrew

Watchoutforthemouse said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *04A Deck 10 AFT*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *09*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* very happy*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *between 1-4pm *
> 9. What month is your cruise? *July*


Same cruise, same aft upgrade just deck 8


----------



## JB_Alaska18

What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *08B Deck 8 AFT*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* definitely happy*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *2-adjoining!*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *August*


----------



## JbTx

​Room 1

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4E*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *5*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very Happy (Got Connecting Rooms)*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Connected - Interior (and will Open Balconies)*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *July 28*
10. When did you book your cruise? *07/19/2022*

Room 2

Exactly the same as Room 1 above (*we assigned 1 Adult + 1 Child to each Room; and connected the Reservations online in the DCL App prior to the Rooms being assigned in case that is helpful*).

*Update Post Cruise*:  The connecting Rooms and the connecting Extended Verandahs (Rooms 5658+5660 - AFT on the Dream) were amazing; absolutely zero noise issues on the Dream, and the View of Atlantis and Castaway Cay was great.


----------



## n2mm

xiphoid76 said:


> Ok, I know I am just whining here.  Everyone on my cruise was getting their cabins assigned from VGT and getting amazing cabins 4A, aft extended balconies, etc. We then get ours and is basic - I mean,  it is not terrible, but really basic VGT room.


I understand.  It’s hard to prepare yourself and try to keep the bar low.  Been there.


----------



## hmsTigger

Does anyone know how last minute you can sign u for a European cruise on the Magic?


----------



## Peter pan’s shoes

Don’t know really but I’m on now and there are 1100, I’ve heard about the same for the next cruise, then 85% full for the following.  There’s space.  They’re also selling upgrade onboard.


----------



## hmsTigger

Thank you!  Hope you are enjoying your cruise!


----------



## Niclovesdisney

What category GTY cabin did you book?* IGT, OGT and VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *11b 6002, 9a 6010 and 5c 6034*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *I’m happy with our 9a and that my parents 5c is a full verandah. Think the 11b isn’t ideal for my sister’s family of 4 but that’s the chance they took.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Close together considering 3 different categories *
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Midday*
9. What month is your cruise? *August
*


----------



## n2mm

Niclovesdisney said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book?* IGT, OGT and VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *11b 6002, 9a 6010 and 5c 6034*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *I’m happy with our 9a and that my parents 5c is a full verandah. Think the 11b isn’t ideal for my sister’s family of 4 but that’s the chance they took.*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Close together considering 3 different categories *
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Midday*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *August*


I have to say, they really put a lot of effort into getting you guys near each.  Wow.


----------



## gilsan

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5B 7024 and 7026*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16 days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover? *It seems like a good room, but much further forward than I would choose. I am slightly concerned about sea sickness. I wasn't expecting forward deck 7. There were lots of aft deck 9 and 10 left and I thought we might get that area Of course was hoping for a Deluxe family room lol! *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *2 rooms adjoining!*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *August*


----------



## AaronRif

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4B 8106 MID*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *22 days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover? *Super happy. I got a deluxe family stateroom, although there are only two of us (I won't ever say no to extra space). It's basically in the middle of everything and a mid-aft location, so I'm not complaining. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Evening*
9. What month is your cruise? *September*


----------



## DJmommy

I’m waiting on a VGT room assignment. This is the first time cruising in about 10 years and our first guaranteed room. Does Disney send an email notifying you of your room assignment or do you just have to keep checking your reservation online?


----------



## christophles

DJmommy said:


> I’m waiting on a VGT room assignment. This is the first time cruising in about 10 years and our first guaranteed room. Does Disney send an email notifying you of your room assignment or do you just have to keep checking your reservation online?


You have to keep checking your reservation. They will not notify you.


----------



## Dancing Mickey's

What category GTY cabin did you book?* IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *6537,6539,6542*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16 days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover? *I am happy that Disney put all all together which is great as we have two of the rooms with first time cruisers.  However, I do like the split bath and would have loved a little Pixie dust especially being Platinum.  We are just excited to be on the ship and explore new places with wonderful friends. I also like the six deck as it is easy to get to everything.  *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *All three cabins are next to each other.  Wow!*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday *
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Evening*
9. What month is your cruise? *August*


​


----------



## holula

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? IGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 10B 2063 & 2065
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 19 days
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover? Happy but I wish it had just been a little further from the elevators!
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Connecting
6 What ship are you sailing? Magic
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Monday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Afternoon EST
9. What month is your cruise? September


----------



## steivewonder88

I am ~12 days out from my Disney Magic VGT cruise and still waiting for a room assignment!


----------



## maui2k5

steivewonder88 said:


> I am ~12 days out from my Disney Magic VGT cruise and still waiting for a room assignment!


It’s both stressful and exciting at the same time waiting for your room assignment.  We are 50 days out and already I check multiple times a day knowing I’m likely still 5-6 weeks away from room assignment.


----------



## JBeaty0507

steivewonder88 said:


> I am ~12 days out from my Disney Magic VGT cruise and still waiting for a room assignment!


I don’t know if this will make you feel better or worse, but I’m 8 days out from my Dream cruise and don’t have a room assignment still.


----------



## maui2k5

JBeaty0507 said:


> I don’t know if this will make you feel better or worse, but I’m 8 days out from my Dream cruise and don’t have a room assignment still.


Depending on your room assignment, are you going to inquire about an upgrade at the port?


----------



## Uncwmark

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 19 days
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover? Ehh... deck 10 right under Cabanas -- worried about noise from above.  Not thrilled.
6 What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Wednesday 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Morning
9. What month is your cruise? September


----------



## JBeaty0507

maui2k5 said:


> Depending on your room assignment, are you going to inquire about an upgrade at the port?


Probably not.  We booked a VGT room and we are not too picky really, so we'll probably take whatever we can get


----------



## esta1701

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04B Deck 7 AFT*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"*  Happy, prefer extended verandahs on deck 5 but this will do nicely as we prefer starboard side aft*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *2*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *September*


----------



## n2mm

What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT (2 rooms)*
2. What category and room # did you get?* 08B Deck 7 AFT*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"*We are thrilled.  Two Family deluxe OV cabins with round tubs, connecting and starboard side aft.  We wanted 2 cabins so the teens could have their own cabin.  Did not want verandas, but was hoping at least connecting.  So got what we wanted and much, much more.  Perfect!!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *connecting*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday *
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *afternoon/evening*
9. What month is your cruise? *September*


----------



## JBeaty0507

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05C Deck 6 Midship*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *6*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy .  Starboard side is our favorite side to be on!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *August*


----------



## steivewonder88

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04E Deck 5 FWD*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9 days*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Nice to get an extended verandah*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *August*


----------



## PinkPrincess4Ever

What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04E  #7688*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"
*I feel they tried to wow us with a large verandah... But, I didn't realize I could get a room without a bath tub. My mistake for booking this VGT, going to Pay to upgrade or change room at Port. (Our Friends last week were able to upgrade a VGT at the port in the terminal) Thank goodness we have early Port arrival time. Yes 7688 has a giant verandah seen on YouTube videos of this exact stateroom ( we have had a 1 bedroom suite before larger verandahs are nice) but the vibe and layout of this room is off for me, and I take nightly relaxation baths so the no bath tub is the deal breaker. While the stateroom is not listed as Handicapped/Accessible the layout and bathroom resembles this. Just for reference we usually book deck 9 midship 05A, or concierge suite for special occasions, this will be our 10th Disney cruise and 1st time ever booking VGT. It was a $1,200 saving so we thought it was worth a shot.  It's a lesson learned for us to just pick our room as we usually do.  It will work out in the end and so excited for our Disney Cruise ...Platinum here we come!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *late Afternoon 3:45 EST*
9. What month is your cruise? *September*


----------



## n2mm

PinkPrincess4Ever said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *04E  #7688*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"
> *I feel they tried to wow us with a large verandah... But, I didn't realize I could get a room without a bath tub. My mistake for booking this VGT, going to Pay to upgrade or change room at Port. (Our Friends last week were able to upgrade a VGT at the port in the terminal) Thank goodness we have early Port arrival time. Yes 7688 has a giant verandah seen on YouTube videos of this exact stateroom ( we have had a 1 bedroom suite before larger verandahs are nice) but the vibe and layout of this room is off for me, and I take nightly relaxation baths so the no bath tub is the deal breaker. While the stateroom is not listed as Handicapped/Accessible the layout and bathroom resembles this. Just for reference we usually book deck 9 midship 05A, or concierge suite for special occasions, this will be our 10th Disney cruise and 1st time ever booking VGT. It was a $1,200 saving so we thought it was worth a shot.  It's a lesson learned for us to just pick our room as we usually do.  It will work out in the end and so excited for our Disney Cruise ...Platinum here we come!*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *late Afternoon 3:45 EST*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *September*


I’m thinking we are on the same cruise.  ive had this room.  It’s huge, but the bathroom as you described.


----------



## PinkPrincess4Ever

n2mm said:


> I’m thinking we are on the same cruise.  ive had this room.  It’s huge, but the bathroom as you described.


Heck ya we are on the same cruise as I see in your signature.  If you see us say hi, we will be the two 50 year olds acting like 5 year olds singing Disney tunes and having a Blast! Hope you have a Magical cruise.


----------



## married2grumpy

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04B Deck 7 Aft*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *22*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy! Looks like the room is more midship which is where I was hoping to be.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday or Saturday?*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Friday evening or Saturday very early* *morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *September*


----------



## bamdoo

Hi,

We are looking to book our first Disney Cruise (Dream).  When looking to book there are these two options for Guaranteed Verandah Rooms:



Guaranteed Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions



and



Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah-Guaranteed



There is only a $17 difference between the two.  I've looked through this thread but can't figure out what is the difference between the two.  Is there a benefit to one over the other?



Thanks for you help


----------



## gilsan

gilsan said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *5B 7024 and 7026*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16 days*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover? *It seems like a good room, but much further forward than I would choose. I am slightly concerned about sea sickness. I wasn't expecting forward deck 7. There were lots of aft deck 9 and 10 left and I thought we might get that area Of course was hoping for a Deluxe family room lol! *
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *2 rooms adjoining!*
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *August*


We are back from our cruise and loved our room I would book it again. I was worried about its being to forward but it was great, very little motion.


----------



## ReadySET10

bamdoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking to book our first Disney Cruise (Dream).  When looking to book there are these two options for Guaranteed Verandah Rooms:
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteed Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah-Guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> There is only a $17 difference between the two.  I've looked through this thread but can't figure out what is the difference between the two.  Is there a benefit to one over the other?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help


The first one is considered a VGT and it has a lot more restrictions on the reservation, like you can't move the room, can't make changes on the room, and you can't cancel, etc. The guaranteed room is GTY, which means that disney assigns the stateroom but there are less restrictions on the reservation. You may be able to change room, etc.  with the VGT you can get assigned any verandah room anywhere, with the GTY room you are guaranteed on at least getting that level of category.


----------



## maui2k5

ReadySET10 said:


> The first one is considered a VGT and it has a lot more restrictions on the reservation, like you can't move the room, can't make changes on the room, and you can't cancel, etc. The guaranteed room is GTY, which means that disney assigns the stateroom but there are less restrictions on the reservation. You may be able to change room, etc.  with the VGT you can get assigned any verandah room anywhere, with the GTY room you are guaranteed on at least getting that level of category.


Now I am confused between GTY and VGT.  See below.  My reservation has both on it for our Oct sailing on the Dream.  

Your Stateroom: GTY​4 Guest:

Guaranteed Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions

Category: VGT
Deck: To Be Assigned
Location: To Be Assigned


----------



## GhostRatz

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *06B 7184*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Really disappointed to be honest.  Happy for the most part *(photos I originally saw were from a different ship, mislabeled)
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *September*


----------



## maui2k5

GhostRatz said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *06B 7184*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Really disappointed to be honest.*
> 6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *September*


Will you be trying for an upgrade at the Port to get another room?  Main disappointment being that you are all the way at the aft of the ship?


----------



## GhostRatz

maui2k5 said:


> Will you be trying for an upgrade at the Port to get another room?  Main disappointment being that you are all the way at the aft of the ship?


Were gonna ask! Being at the aft actually doesn't bug me really, the white wall verandah was the one thing I was hoping to avoid lolol
I know well have a good time either way, I was just in my feelings for a minute haha


----------



## maui2k5

GhostRatz said:


> Were gonna ask! Being at the aft actually doesn't bug me really, the white wall verandah was the one thing I was hoping to avoid lolol
> I know well have a good time either way, I was just in my feelings for a minute haha


We will be on the Dream in Oct out of Miami on a VGT rate so we will find out our stateroom in about 3 weeks or so.  Fingers crossed.  Also, good luck with the upgrade and let us know how it works out.  Either way I’m sure you will have a great trip!


----------



## GhostRatz

Mini update: After searching through a billion different stateroom photos I found out that the "solid white wall" on the Dream isn't from deck to railing like a lot of places list it as, its only about knee high! So we might not even ask about upgrading   I'm much happier now that I figured that out!


----------



## Aimeedyan

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4A*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Happy, I think! Upgraded to Deluxe Family, and on a high floor that will help avoid waiting on elevators (I hope)*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *September*
10. When did you book your cruise? *June 30, 22*


----------



## blueskies9999

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5C 6520 Forward*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Nervous, I'm afraid I'll get seasick on Forward*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes, we have 3 rooms right next to each other*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *September*
10. When did you book your cruise? *June, 22*


----------



## ReadySET10

maui2k5 said:


> Now I am confused between GTY and VGT.  See below.  My reservation has both on it for our Oct sailing on the Dream.
> 
> Your Stateroom: GTY​4 Guest:
> 
> Guaranteed Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions
> 
> Category: VGT
> Deck: To Be Assigned
> Location: To Be Assigned


The GTY is a guaranteed category.  Yours is the VGT (see how it says category VGT).  It is still a guaranteed stateroom but the restrictions it has on it makes it a different category.  The GTY are typically a specific category, like GTY 4B or something. With the VGT you can get placed into any verandah category.


----------



## merrybee

What category GTY cabin did you book?* GTY 07A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04C Deck 6 Aft, Starboard*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *36*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"*  Happy!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## maui2k5

How we should expect to be notified of our room assignment.  Is it just checking the app/website or does DCL send you an email with the room assignment (this is for VGT).

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyPrince22

maui2k5 said:


> How we should expect to be notified of our room assignment.  Is it just checking the app/website or does DCL send you an email with the room assignment (this is for VGT).
> 
> Thanks!


Just need to keep checking the app/website.


----------



## badinnplaid

merrybee said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book?* GTY 07A*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *04C Deck 6 Aft, Starboard*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *36*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"*  Happy!*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *October*


I’m so jealous! We leave on Fantasy in 3 weeks and still nothing!


----------



## Doberge

Does Disney fulfill guaranteed categories before VGT/OGT/IGT? For example, will they assign all the 7A GTY before VGT, potentially upgrading the 7A GTY to another category and then filling the VGT into whatever remains after upgrades? Or is it one GTY pool? Or do we not know? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Niclovesdisney

Doberge said:


> Does Disney fulfill guaranteed categories before VGT/OGT/IGT? For example, will they assign all the 7A GTY before VGT, potentially upgrading the 7A GTY to another category and then filling the VGT into whatever remains after upgrades? Or is it one GTY pool? Or do we not know? Thanks in advance.


On our cruise last month the staterooms with a specific category eg 9c, 7a were filled about a week before the VGT/OGT/IGT.


----------



## CarouselofColor

What category GTY cabin did you book?* GTY 07A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05A Deck 10 Forward*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *24*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Super happy! *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning- it wasn't assigned last night when I went to bed, woke up to a bunch of people in my cruise facebook group having got assignments this morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

CarouselofColor said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book?* GTY 07A*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *05A Deck 10 Forward*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *24*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Super happy! *
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Morning- it wasn't assigned last night when I went to bed, woke up to a bunch of people in my cruise facebook group having got assignments this morning*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *October*



Ugh, we leave in 16 days and we still haven't been assigned. I didn't give it much thought until we hit the 3 week mark and now I'm constantly checking


----------



## badinnplaid

What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get?* 05B, Deck 7 Forward*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Pretty happy with it--specifically happy all of our rooms are together*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes--4 cabins all together. Two pairs of connecting cabins, even with the correct parties connected!*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Early Afternoon (around 1:30pm)*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## luvdisney73

What category GTY cabin did you book?* GTY 07A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05 B Deck 7 Forward #7036, Port*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *36*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* We are happy even though we wanted Starboard*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *yes, connecting *
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## mjkpreno

What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *9A Deck 5 Forward #5002, Port*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I don't know better, but overall pretty happy. Seems like the FWD cabins on Deck 5 on the "Classics" are fairly popular. Good location, close to Oceaneer's club, FWD elevator, etc. A little concerned about noise from theater below, but we will likely miss most of the noise when we are in the room (late evening, random during day).*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? Wonder
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *830PM*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## leelee9878

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *9C Deck 2 Forward #2534*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Eh, I was hoping not to get deck 2, glad we are by the fwd and mid elevators but worried about being under fathoms and the noise.  *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes, a couple doors down*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *12:30 pm *
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

What category GTY cabin did you book?* GTY 07A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04E Deck 5 forward, port side*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Pretty happy*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *September

I was really hoping for a 4a-4d for the extra space, but very pleased with the 4e. The large balcony is lost on us, but the location is great as we like being on the same deck as the Oceaneer Club*


----------



## Primerz

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *6041, Mid*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15 + a few hours*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Have no feelings- bought at a discount, got what was advertised*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*

I am happy that we got a higher deck than expected, though I had low expectations.


----------



## maui2k5

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *8538, Category 05B, Deck 8 Forward*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Very happy.  We wanted deck 8 starboard and that’s what we got.  A family sized room would be nice,  but not a deal breaker in any way for the 4 of us.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Noon (12pm EST)*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*

We are very happy with our room.  Having a great view of Castaway Cay will be cool and we like being near the stairs.  We may inquire at the port about available upgrade options (11:15am PAT), but would only upgrade for either a family stateroom starboard or concierge if the upgrade fee is minimal.  Overall, very excited for our upcoming cruise!


----------



## anjuan

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *8004, Category 9C, Forward*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I'm ok. I got what I paid for.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Noon (12pm EST)*
9. What month is your cruise? *October

Our PAT is 11am so I'll probably check into see if we can upgrade at the port.*


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

luvdisney73 said:


> What category GTY cabin did you book?* GTY 07A*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *05 B Deck 7 Forward #7036, Port*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *36*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* We are happy even though we wanted Starboard*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *yes, connecting *
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *October*


We're on the Oct 29th sailing, so we hope to have our GTY 07A assignment today or tomorrow


----------



## JonMcIntosh

What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *08B* *Deck 9 Forward, Port, 9006 + 9008*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I'm happy. There are larger rooms out there, but my kids are excited about the "sit-in" port hole. If I would've bought this room outright, I would've paid $1,840.72 more for it than I did. I saved $3,681.44 by booking OGT. That's insane. So, yeah, I'm happy. Hell, I've never cruised before, so I don't care what end of the boat we're on... it looks good to me! (Edit: maybe we'll end up wishing we were more midship, but I'm still happy.)*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Connecting!*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## pandahugger

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04E, Deck 7, AFT, 7194*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I'm happy.  If I had chosen the room myself I'd have paid $1500 more.  Plus the balcony looks very spacious.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *4-5 PM EST (I checked almost hourly since 30 days out)*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## AZMermaid

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04D deck 6, between mid and aft elevators *
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I‘m thrilled. I had an almost identical room and location booked before on Deck 8. This room was almost $2000 cheaper. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?  3:00 EST. I heard in my cruise group some were being assigned so I was refreshing regularly. This was batch two to be assigned. A bunch went out last week. 
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## disneycruisedreams

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *8C 7 forward*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *32*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I'm happy! Just excited to NOT be on deck 2*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Wish*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *not sure*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## ArielRae

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get?  *11B #6007*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* It’s ok, not a fan of forward, first time trying a sideways stateroom *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *10:00am*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## hed007

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04D deck 8, between mid and aft elevators*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* First cruise, but from what I've read this is a good room.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 3:45 EST. 
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## Gzub1003

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05A mid deck 7*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy. Would of loved to of gotten the bigger family veranda rooms on deck 8 but I like the location and saved $2200 by not picking my own room so how can I complain. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes got connected rooms *
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Early afternoon. 
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## Stefileslie85

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? 10B *deck 2 aft*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Yes, we got a higher category room then we would have booked for a lower price.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *12pm EST*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## mrsgthatsme

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5B 8th deck forward*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* So so. Thrilled about not being in a noisy area (was worried about being below the pool or restaurants) but of course would have preferred a 4A or B and not forward due to motion concerns, but we rolled the dice and are overall ok with it.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes three rooms next to each other*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? afternoon
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## derek_knitter

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04A, Room 10614*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I think this is a good room for us?  First Disney cruise so no perspective.  I guess getting a "deluxe family verandah" is a bigger room than the normal one, and I read that people say being on the starboard side is better for Castaway Cay day.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *early evening*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## n2mm

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *8B 9 forward*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I'm happy to be upgraded to a delux family oceanview room and on deck 9. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *3:30pm*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## Thumper99

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *07A GTY*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04C *
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy to be upgraded to a large full verandah room when I booked a 07A GTY *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6. What ship are you sailing? *DREAM*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *3:30pm*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## swimmer mom

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *07A GTY*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B 8082*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy.  We're mid-ship.  The only "negative" is it's right across from an elevator but we've stayed across from an elevator before and it was fine - we didn't notice any extra noise at all.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
6. What ship are you sailing? *DREAM*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *5:45pm*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## collectoraholic

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5B Midship Deck 6*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *33*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy, but doing back 2 back, so would've been nice to be assigned the same stateroom we're in for our other sailing.  Maybe we'll get lucky and we'll get moved for that one so we're in the same stateroom*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Midday is when I noticed the room assignment.*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*


----------



## KiwiSam

collectoraholic said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *5B Midship Deck 6*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *33*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy, but doing back 2 back, so would've been nice to be assigned the same stateroom we're in for our other sailing.  Maybe we'll get lucky and we'll get moved for that one so we're in the same stateroom*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Midday is when I noticed the room assignment.*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *November*


Would you mind sharing which sailing you are on? We are on the Magic in November as well but haven't yet received our assignment so if we are on the same ship then ours hopefully isn't far away from being assigned!


----------



## collectoraholic

KiwiSam said:


> Would you mind sharing which sailing you are on? We are on the Magic in November as well but haven't yet received our assignment so if we are on the same ship then ours hopefully isn't far away from being assigned!


Hi!  This is for the Nov. 14th sailing.  HTHs!


----------



## Jhondy

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? 8B Forward* Deck 9*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy, it is a family deluxe ocean view room so has big window to sit in and it has split bathroom (I.e. not an accessible room). I’m happy to be closer to pool deck. The only thing I’m nervous about is how forward it is. I’ve always sailed midship*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Midday is when I noticed the room assignment.*
9. What month is your cruise? *October*


----------



## n2mm

Jhondy said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? 8B Forward* Deck 9*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy, it is a family deluxe ocean view room so has big window to sit in and it has split bathroom (I.e. not an accessible room). I’m happy to be closer to pool deck. The only thing I’m nervous about is how forward it is. I’ve always sailed midship*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Midday is when I noticed the room assignment.*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *October*



great!  Guess we’re on the same cruise.  We got the same assignment.  Oct. 29th 8 night cruise.


----------



## LarryGadget

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4E AFT  Deck 5*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Yes. We ended up with 5664 which is a larger Deluxe Family with Veranda so that was a nice surprise. Not thrilled it’s on Deck 5 and across from elevators, but that’s the chance you take with GTY!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream (Nov 7)*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?  *Evening*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*


----------



## Thumper99

LarryGadget said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *4E AFT  Deck 5*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Yes. We ended up with 5664 which is a larger Deluxe Family with Veranda so that was a nice surprise. Not thrilled it’s on Deck 5 and across from elevators, but that’s the chance you take with GTY!*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream (Nov 7)*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?  *Evening*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *November*


That is a great room!! Large private deck. You’ll love it!! I wish I’d gotten that!! Enjoy!!


----------



## LarryGadget

Thumper99 said:


> That is a great room!! Large private deck. You’ll love it!! I wish I’d gotten that!! Enjoy!!


Thank you so much for letting us know. I just checked cabin reviews and realized the same thing. Very grateful for getting this room! Hope you have a fantastic cruise Thumper99!


----------



## Thumper99

LarryGadget said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *4E AFT  Deck 5*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Yes. We ended up with 5664 which is a larger Deluxe Family with Veranda so that was a nice surprise. Not thrilled it’s on Deck 5 and across from elevators, but that’s the chance you take with GTY!*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream (Nov 7)*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?  *Evening*
> 9. What month is your cruise?


I’d be so excited!!  Those decks look amazing!!  The chairs even recline!! Hope you have an awesome cruise too!!


----------



## Jhondy

n2mm said:


> great!  Guess we’re on the same cruise.  We got the same assignment.  Oct. 29th 8 night cruise.


Yep that’s the cruise we are on! I was nervous not getting a verandah room but am excited for the big window to sit in!


----------



## n2mm

Jhondy said:


> Yep that’s the cruise we are on! I was nervous not getting a verandah room but am excited for the big window to sit in!


I was excited to be upgraded to the 8B.  In my mind, I was expecting deck 2.  I’m on the next one too, Nov 6.  So waiting for that assignment this week.  I have to pack and move. Ugh.


----------



## Jhondy

n2mm said:


> I was excited to be upgraded to the 8B.  In my mind, I was expecting deck 2.  I’m on the next one too, Nov 6.  So waiting for that assignment this week.  I have to pack and move. Ugh.



I was expecting either an accessible room or one with small or slanted window. I’m so glad to be closer to the pool deck and to have a big window! I just hope the movement of ship way forward doesn’t bother me or my daughter. 

Wow back to back cruises for 2ish weeks sound awesome! I’d love to do back to back but it’s already a struggle taking off of work for one cruise. I’m just hoping my office doesn’t implode while I’m gone. Lol


----------



## Bonnie1222

anjuan said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *8004, Category 9C, Forward*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I'm ok. I got what I paid for.*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Noon (12pm EST)*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *October
> 
> Our PAT is 11am so I'll probably check into see if we can upgrade at the port.*


Great room!  We had it on the Fantasy.


----------



## n2mm

Jhondy said:


> I was expecting either an accessible room or one with small or slanted window. I’m so glad to be closer to the pool deck and to have a big window! I just hope the movement of ship way forward doesn’t bother me or my daughter.
> 
> Wow back to back cruises for 2ish weeks sound awesome! I’d love to do back to back but it’s already a struggle taking off of work for one cruise. I’m just hoping my office doesn’t implode while I’m gone. Lol



omg, we think alike.  I expected the same.  Now I’m waiting for my assignment today or after for my second cruise.  I feel like my pixie dust might be over and I’ll end up on 2nd Floor or slanted porthole.  I’ll post my results.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Jhondy

n2mm said:


> omg, we think alike.  I expected the same.  Now I’m waiting for my assignment today or after for my second cruise.  I feel like my pixie dust might be over and I’ll end up on 2nd Floor or slanted porthole.  I’ll post my results.  Wish me luck.



Good luck and hopefully you find out soon!


----------



## NerfHerder99

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get?* Forward, 09C, 2018*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Not sure how I feel yet. This is my first Disney cruise so I won't really know if it's a good room or not until the trip is over. I do know that it was overall a great deal and around the same price as picking my own inside statement. The only thing I'm worried about is looking at the deck plan this room is directly below the Cadillac Lounge so I might need to bring some earplugs.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *1:00* *pm*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*


----------



## KingRay3

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get?* Forward, 05A, 10526*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Yes, Prefer mid-ship but we got same category that we booked and saved $1700.  Our only concern is motion sickness.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *3:00 pm*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*


----------



## PlutoIsHerFav

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY 9D *
2. What category and room # did you get?* 9B, 2592 *
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *41*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *I'm not sure! This will be our 4th cruise on DCL. We've always booked a verandah and have never been on Deck 2. We were hoping to get a higher deck, but also glad we won't have an obstructed view. Being close to both elevators should be convenient too. Looks like we're directly under the Grand Hall, so hopefully it's not too noisy. That being said, it's a 3 night cruise so we don't plan to be in the room much - why we booked the cheapest oceanview GTY rate!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Wish*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *sometime between 9 am and 6 pm*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*


----------



## princesscinderella

NerfHerder99 said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *OGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get?* Forward, 09C, 2018*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Not sure how I feel yet. This is my first Disney cruise so I won't really know if it's a good room or not until the trip is over. I do know that it was overall a great deal and around the same price as picking my own inside statement. The only thing I'm worried about is looking at the deck plan this room is directly below the Cadillac Lounge so I might need to bring some earplugs.*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *1:00* *pm*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *November*


You should be fine and not hear too much noise being over Cadillac lounge as that the more quiet relaxed piano bar.


----------



## mickeymom22

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT 7A*
2. What category and room # did you get?* 5B*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *I am happy. I have never had a forward stateroom before. I am just happy to be cruisin'!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *sometime in the afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise?* November*


----------



## n2mm

What category GTY cabin did you book?* OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *9B 2nd floor mid*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* leftover.  If I was to book OV, this is the category I would’ve booked.  *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *10:00am*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*


----------



## kyokun916

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY 09C*
2. What category and room # did you get? *Forward, 09C, 2028*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *21*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" * It’s ok, got the same category I was guaranteed for.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *7:30am PST*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*


----------



## levenhopper

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT (three cabins)*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4C (6616, 6618, 6620 -- Deck 6, midship)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *39*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy to have the extra space that comes with a family verandah!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes (all directly next to each other)*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *~5PM EST*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*


----------



## Rachel6236

levenhopper said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT (three cabins)*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *4C (6616, 6618, 6620 -- Deck 6, midship)*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *39*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy to have the extra space that comes with a family verandah!*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes (all directly next to each other)*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *~5PM EST*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *December*


Which December cruise are you on?   We are also VGT for 12/10


----------



## Violet496

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT *
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B (6080 -- Deck 6, midship)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Very happy *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? * N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *~8aM EST*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*


----------



## levenhopper

Rachel6236 said:


> Which December cruise are you on?   We are also VGT for 12/10


We're on the 12/3 sailing. Booked on July 15th, for what it's worth.


----------



## KiwiSam

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT *
2. What category and room # did you get? *07A (Deck 5, Aft, Nav Verandah)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* "leftover", we know the risks with booking GTY, we don't mind the Navigator's Verandah but would prefer not to be on Deck 5. You win some, you lose some! *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic (Puerto Rico)*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *11am EST*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*


----------



## unveilmyeyes

Rachel6236 said:


> Which December cruise are you on?   We are also VGT for 12/10


Today plus 39 is Dec 3. Unless you have time travel, 39 days before Dec 10 would be Nov 1. Not quite yet for our cruise.


----------



## Doberge

I realize there's been a system to reporting here a long time but I think sometimes it could be helpful to know the number of people in a party and maybe ages of any minors. For example, It'd be interesting to see if families with 2 younger kids are with any higher frequency put into category 4 when booking VGT, compared to a party of two adults VGT.


----------



## catsrgr8

Doberge said:


> I realize there's been a system to reporting here a long time but I think sometimes it could be helpful to know the number of people in a party and maybe ages of any minors. For example, It'd be interesting to see if families with 2 younger kids are with any higher frequency put into category 4 when booking VGT, compared to a party of two adults VGT.


Yes and I’d wonder if first timers get better rooms, or worse. Also does it matter when you book your VGT, like if you’re one of the first to book that rate do you get a better room?


----------



## n2mm

catsrgr8 said:


> Yes and I’d wonder if first timers get better rooms, or worse. Also does it matter when you book your VGT, like if you’re one of the first to book that rate do you get a better room?


I find it very random.  When I have gotten a cat 4 it been the 2 adults, same for my daughter .  I’m platinum.  I recently got a basic room too.  There is no rhyme or reason.  It’s truly luck and availability.  On my cruise this week I was given a cat 8 instead of the lower cat 9, but for the second cruise I got a cat 9.  The second cruise is very filled, so hardly any rooms left.  I think availablity is the biggest factor.  Also it appears to me that connecting rooms get filled first.


----------



## KiwiSam

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT *
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B (Deck 6, Mid)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Very happy, we have stayed in a similar location in the past and love it!  *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic (Puerto Rico) *
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Wednesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *11am EST*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book?* Two months (very last minute for us!)


*I added questions 10 and 11 after the recent feedback. Feel free to disregard for future posts if no one else finds this useful!*


----------



## magsnwonderland

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05D (Deck 6, Fwd)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* We're happy - it's not a big upgrade or anything, but we don't have any complaints about the room and we really wanted connecting rooms so the kids can sleep in one and us in the other.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *connecting!*
6. What ship are you sailing? *DREAM*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *4pm ET*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*
10. Castaway Club?* first time on DCL*
11. How long ago did you book?* July (3.5 months before sailing, but we cancelled a regular booking (one 4B room) to rebook two rooms at the VGT rate so we've been planning this cruise since August 2021)*

Anecdotally, the category specific GTY rooms were assigned on Monday/Tuesday this week and they mostly reporting getting cat 4 rooms, so those of us who book VGT are mostly getting cat 5.


----------



## LosAngelesRunner

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05A (Deck 10, Aft)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *7*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy! Got starboard side which I love for the view of Castaway Cay, and just a quick trip up to Cabanas and the pool deck. Really thrilled even though we didn't get a bump to the larger Category 4 rooms.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *~1pm ET*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*
10. Castaway Club?* Gold*
11. How long ago did you book?* September (about two months before sailing)*


----------



## reneaterry

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? GTY
2. What category and room # did you get? 9c deck 2 forward
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 30
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" We booked a gty 9d got 9c where forward and mid meet so we're happy. Never been on deck 2 before.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Adjoining
6. What ship are you sailing? Magic
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Tuesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 12pm central
9. What month is your cruise? December
10. Castaway Club? Gold
11. How long ago did you book? Beginning of October


----------



## AndACatWillFollowYouHome

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *GTY 07A*
2. What category and room # did you get? *04E (Deck 8, Aft)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy - I think! Very excited about the extended verandah. I'm sailing with my sister (and no kiddos), so having the loungers is an unexpected bonus. A little nervous about reports of soot and really heavy vibrations in the aft cabins. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *~5pm ET*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*
10. Castaway Club?* First-time cruiser!*
11. How long ago did you book?* Beginning of September*


----------



## mickeymom22

KiwiSam said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT *
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *07A (Deck 5, Aft, Nav Verandah)*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* "leftover", we know the risks with booking GTY, we don't mind the Navigator's Verandah but would prefer not to be on Deck 5. You win some, you lose some! *
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic (Puerto Rico)*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *11am EST*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *November*


Two of my favorites: The Magic and Puerto Rico!  

We have stayed in a Deck 5 Navigator Verandah room on the Magic before and loved it. Our cruise was very windy and chilly so the Navigator Verandah was perfect. It blocked the chilly wind and we could still enjoy being out there.  

Happy Cruisin'!


----------



## swimmer mom

We just returned from the Oct 29-Nov 3 sailing on the Dream.  This was our third Disney cruise, but our first doing guaranteed status.  I booked a VGT room and it was $1000 cheaper than picking the room we were assigned.  I reported earlier here that we were assigned our room 17 days out, a category 5B.  Our room was fantastic.  We were mid-ship, deck 8.  We were on the port side.  The room was super quiet, right by the mid-ship elevators.  When I looked on the deck plans, I was concerned that we were too close to the elevators, but it was the perfect location.  There was a wall separating us - the stateroom four days up from ours was visible to the elevator bank and that one may have been noisy.  If there was a wait for the elevators, I would often walk up the three flights to Deck 11 or walk to the Forward or Aft elevators.  I would absolutely do a VGT again.


----------



## Rachel6236

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT *
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B (Deck 8, Forward)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *35*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Yep!  It saved a ton of $$ to book VGT and our room location seems great. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Booked 2 rooms and rooms are connecting *
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?  *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *1:30 EST*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book?* Last month*


----------



## bamdoo

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT with restrictions*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05A (Deck 10, Aft) near elevators*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* First Disney Cruise, looks good.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Booked 2 rooms and rooms are connecting*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *3:30 EST*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*
10. Castaway Club?* None*
11. How long ago did you book?* August*


----------



## Thumper99

mickeymom22 said:


> Two of my favorites: The Magic and Puerto Rico!
> 
> We have stayed in a Deck 5 Navigator Verandah room on the Magic before and loved it. Our cruise was very windy and chilly so the Navigator Verandah was perfect. It blocked the chilly wind and we could still enjoy being out there.
> 
> Happy Cruisin'!


We Love Deck 5 on the Magic!!  Gotten the navigator rooms a few times and I love being right near the buena vista theater. Easy access to the aft elevators and cabanas and the drink machine on deck 9 plus very low traffic!!  Some of our favorites trips have been on Deck 5!!


----------



## meliscan

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05C (Deck 5, Aft)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* A little unsure about being on 5 but I am wondering if we got this location near stairs/elevator because my mom is disabled and they wanted to make sure we could evacuate easily.  Sort of wished for a Navigator verandah but that's such a champagne problem/whine!  *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic (Galveston)*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *9 am PST*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*
10. Castaway Club?* Gold*
11. How long ago did you book?* Four months (We had booked an ocean view 11 months out but we saved money when the GT rates were released in July)*


----------



## BookishCats

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *11A, Deck 6*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Very happy with the location, close to the elevators. Can't beat the $2800 for a 7-day cruise. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *4:45PM*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*
10. Castaway Club?* Platinum*
11. How long ago did you book?* Four months ago. *


----------



## DisneyBelle_x

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *08B (Deck 7, Aft)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy enough, prefer fwd but bigger family size room is bonus*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *7pm ET*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*
10. Castaway Club?* Platinum*
11. How long ago did you book? *Few months ago*


----------



## CaliforniaMama

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? *05A (Deck 9, Forward)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Worried about motion, but that was gamble with VGT.  Also, no bunk pull down and my daughter wanted one.  *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *1 pm*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book? *about 7 weeks ago*


----------



## Cheburashka

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5B (Deck 7, Aft) *
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9 or 10*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy.  It is not a handicapped stateroom, which was my main worry, and it is non-connecting.  It has a very slight obstruction to one side, but not enough to be categorized as a Navigator's verandah, and the railing is plexiglass.  It's aft but still forward of the aft elevators, so not so far aft as to have a lot of vibration issues.  It's also starboard, so should have a good view of Castaway Cay.  The stateroom reports are positive.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday or Saturday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *?*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*
10. Castaway Club?* Gold*
11. How long ago did you book? *7 weeks prior to cruise*


----------



## ShablamE

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *6A (Deck 8, Aft)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *About 14*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* To me this feels like a left over, but I know you get what you sign up for.  A bit disappointed in this one because we are traveling with another party who had selected a specific stateroom and for months the stateroom right next to theirs remained unassigned so I was hoping that they would see the connected reservations and assign us there.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Friday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *sometime before 11pm EST Friday night*
9. What month is your cruise? *November*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book? *Originally over a year ago, switched to VGT as soon as those rates were avaiable.*


----------



## SeanSD

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B (Deck 7, Forward)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy, was little nervous about vibrations at rear of Wonder.  Near front elevators/stairs and cabins above and below. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday *
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Early am *
9. What month is your cruise? *December Merrytime*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book?* July (5 months before cruise) *


----------



## WDWAurora

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05C (Deck 7, Forward, room 7044)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Honestly, it was what we booked. Verandah room. Location was nice in that there were staterooms above and below us. Convenient to elevator/stairs. No complaints. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday?*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Early am *
9. What month is your cruise? * November Merrytime (Thanksgiving week)*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver, second cruise*
11. How long ago did you book?* Between 75 and 90 days out*


----------



## mousefan1972

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4B, 8622*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Very happy!  It's a family verandah on deck 8, starboard between aft and midship.  Exactly what we would have picked ourselves.  *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Mid-morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *December *
10. Castaway Club?* Platinum*
11. How long ago did you book* July*


----------



## Wosmama6

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A*, 10148*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* A little worried about being under cabanas and some reports that this is an obstructed view. There were a ton of cat 4s open so a little bummed but we shall see what being so close to the pool is like! *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Mid-morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book* oct*


----------



## BlueBayou

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B (Deck 6, Mid, room 6592)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Looks great. I would have preferred a little closer to stairs, it a midship location almost in the middle between the aft and midship stairs. But it is a connecting room, which is the thing I wanted most.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes! connected to 6594.*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Midday*
9. What month is your cruise? *December Merrytime *
10. Castaway Club?* Silver, second cruise*
11. How long ago did you book?* August (about 4 months out)*


----------



## yjnerzhong

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B (Deck 8, Forward, room 8544)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* First timer here. Seems a nice location, very close to the elevator. No complaint and looking forward to it.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *I checked around 6pm in the app but did not really know when it was assigned.*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*
10. Castaway Club?* First timer.*
11. How long ago did you book?* 1 month out*


----------



## Dash1106

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05A (Deck 10, Forward, room 10508)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *09*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I feel like we got a leftover. This room is all the way forward and is located under the fitness center, which previous reviews have said was a nuisance as you're woken up early by loud banging/noises from the gym. All cruise lines keep a log of which cabins get the most complaints, so I feel like DCL knows this is a problem cabin which is why they left it for a guarantee passenger. Ultimately, even with the balcony overhang from the spa and the potential for noise, I'm super excited for this cruise and will have a great time no matter what! *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *I'm shocked that our two cabins are connecting!! We got assigned 10508 and 10510! So thrilled about that!*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Evening time (appx 6pm EST)*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver (3rd cruise)*
11. How long ago did you book?* August (4 months out)*


----------



## kcool

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT and IGT

2. What category and room # did you get? 07A 5134 and 11B 5135

3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" It is our first cruise, so don’t really know. I am just thrill they are across the hall from one another. The reports we saying it is a quiet area. It is a navigators veranda. I am not sure if I like that part. I will find out! 

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Across the hall 

6. What ship are you sailing? Magic 

7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Tuesday 

8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Mid-morning

9. What month is your cruise? December 

10. Castaway Club? First time cruising, whatever that is. 

11. How long ago did you book July


----------



## CapnCrunch

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT/IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *9514 (05A)/9509 (11A), Forward, Starboard*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13 (assigned Dec. 6th, cruising Dec. 19th)*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Very happy*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes; just a couple rooms away from each other*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon (around 3pm)*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book?* August*


----------



## Qrdeng

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*

2. What category and room # did you get? *Deck 7, Category 5B, Forward, Starboard*

3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13* 

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Thrilled*. *Rooms are near forward elevator and connecting which will make the little ones very happy (traveling with another family).*

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes, connecting rooms. Friends family booked separately but we linked our reservations.*

6. What ship are you sailing?* Dream*

7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*

8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon (around 3pm Pacific)*

9. What month is your cruise? *December*

10. Castaway Club? *1st time cruiser*

11. How long ago did you book? *3 months before sailing*


----------



## darnheather

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *11B, 6305*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy. I love being on deck six, was worried we'd be on 2 or 1. A bit worried about being so far forward as that is a first.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Mid-morning*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book* July

Interestingly received the assignment as soon as I prepaid gratuities. *


----------



## stitchsnk

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 05C (Deck 6, Forward)
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" I am used to staying on deck 9 aft, so this will be new to me. I am not unhappy. I got a deluxe verandah, and saved $ for it. 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6. What ship are you sailing? Dream
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? Tuesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Evening time
9. What month is your cruise? December
10. Castaway Club? Silver (4th cruise)
11. How long ago did you book? September


----------



## TFeldy26

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05A, 9016*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *This is my 1st Disney Cruise, but from the research I did, it looks pretty good! Like being on a higher floor!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Not sure, I checked in the evening.*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*
10. Castaway Club? *1st cruise*
11. How long ago did you book? *Mid-October*


----------



## jrez

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *05B, 8024*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Happy.  I always like staying on Deck 8.  I knew we wouldn't get our "dream" room but I also knew for getting 40% off the fare we would have normally booked we would be fine.  Normally we cruise with 4 people in our family but on this cruise it's only two, so we were ok with a smaller verandah room.  This is probably the biggest reason we went VGT for the first time in 7 cruises...and it would be impossible for me to be disappointed saving almost $2k.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Early Evening, ET*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*
10. Castaway Club? *Gold*
11. How long ago did you book? *Third week of August*


----------



## holula

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT on a b2b*
2. What category and room # did you get? *2509 (sailing 1) and 2511 (sailing 2)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *20 (sailing 1) and 17 (sailing 2)*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" *Totally leftovers since at no point did they sell the 11C rooms! *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A however was hoping they’d put me in the same room, since they never sold 11C rooms they absolutely could have done it too*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Midday time? *
9. What month is your cruise? *December*
10. Castaway Club? *Platinum*
11. How long ago did you book? *4-6 months ago*


----------



## gscott8075

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5B 7026*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *19*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Fine - same deck as my sister who paid full price  *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *December *
10. Castaway Club?* Platinum*
11. How long ago did you book* September*


----------



## AndreaG17

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4A 9096/9098*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *22*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Very Happy*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Connecting*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?* Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *January *
10. Castaway Club?* Platinum*
11. How long ago did you book* November*


----------



## princesscinderella

AndreaG17 said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *4A 9096/9098*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *22*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Very Happy*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Connecting*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?* Thursday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Afternoon*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *January *
> 10. Castaway Club?* Platinum*
> 11. How long ago did you book* November*


I leave in 16 days on the dream and still no assignment


----------



## Howe

princesscinderella said:


> I leave in 16 days on the dream and still no assignment


I’m 16 days out from the magic and none either. Seems like a lot of the recent ones have been less than 2 weeks out.


----------



## WDWAurora

princesscinderella said:


> I leave in 16 days on the dream and still no assignment


We cruised thanksgiving week and got ours 9 days out.


----------



## AndreaG17

princesscinderella said:


> I leave in 16 days on the dream and still no assignment


So weird, there's a lot of people on our Facebook page that booked GTY and haven't gotten their rooms yet.  There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Howe

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5B 7024*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy, looks like a good room, pretty close to the stairs. It’s forward and we’ve always cruised aft so interested to see how that will be.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday* 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Around 10:30am CST*
9. What month is your cruise? *January *
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book* August

I’ll add that we are 2 adults and 2 kids. It looks like on the Magic all of the navigator’s verandah rooms only sleep 3, so I felt like we could book VGT and not get one of those. Worked out for us!*


----------



## wanderwishtravel

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *9C *
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* We’re just glad we didn’t get a 2 mini porthole room. We really wanted the one big window. It’s near the elevators, so a little worried for noise. Still can’t beat the GTY price tag, though!*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday* 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Mid-morning. *
9. What month is your cruise? *January *
10. Castaway Club?* First time*
11. How long ago did you book* September *


----------



## Bonnie1222

I completely forgot to post this last month

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *OGT *
2. What category and room # did you get?* 4B Family Deluxe Veranda *
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 38 *
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Overjoyed!!!!   *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* We didn't book together but are traveling with friends who booked VGT and we noted that we were traveling with them so we could dine together and all our rooms are together* 
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy *
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned?* Thursday, I think  *
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* I don't know *
9. What month is your cruise? *November *


----------



## princesscinderella

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A 9520 & 9518*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy, I like being by the spa to get a shower in the locker room where it’s not so cramped.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes connecting!!*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Sometime between 10am-4pm eat*
9. What month is your cruise? *January *
10. Castaway Club?* Platinum *
11. How long ago did you book* 115 days before sailing *


----------



## catsrgr8

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4E 5052*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Excited! Looks like we get an extra large balcony*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *1 pm PST*
9. What month is your cruise? *January *
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book* Opening day and then rebooked when VGT GTY rates opened several months ago*


----------



## Cat15

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A deck 10*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* yes, great deal and got adjoining rooms. Excited to be near the pool deck with a good view of Castaway Cay.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes. Adjoining*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? 2* pm *
9. What month is your cruise? *January*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book* Don't remember *


----------



## trublulgc

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5A 10500 & 10502*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Happy, connecting rooms, reviews I've read sound good, much better than what I would have booked directly*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Connecting*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned?* Checked around 3 ET*
9. What month is your cruise? *January*
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book* 85 days before sailing*


----------



## PrincessNelly

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT *
2. What category and room # did you get? *4E 5042 *
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *37*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Yes! We got such a cheap rate and to get an extended verandah on top of that is amazing.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy *
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday *
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Noticed it around 6pm *
9. What month is your cruise? *January *
10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
11. How long ago did you book* 3 weeks ago *


----------



## Courtney924

catsrgr8 said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *4E 5052*
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Excited! Looks like we get an extra large balcony*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday*
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *1 pm PST*
> 9. What month is your cruise? *January *
> 10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
> 11. How long ago did you book* Opening day and then rebooked when VGT GTY rates opened several months ago*


I had 5052 on the Dream and the balcony was ridiculously huge! About the same size of the cabin!


----------



## catsrgr8

Courtney924 said:


> I had 5052 on the Dream and the balcony was ridiculously huge! About the same size of the cabin!


Yes, I searched on YouTube and was shocked we got such an amazing room!


----------



## cruiserx

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *4A 10104*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Very happy - we usually book Inside staterooms, so a Deluxe Family Verandah is a luxury.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6. What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday* 
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Don’t know, but was there by afternoon*
9. What month is your cruise? *December *
10. Castaway Club?* Gold*
11. How long ago did you book* November (1 month or so before cruise)*


----------



## dancin Disney style

PrincessNelly said:


> 1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT *
> 2. What category and room # did you get? *4E 5042 *
> 3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *37*
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Yes! We got such a cheap rate and to get an extended verandah on top of that is amazing.*
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> 6. What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy *
> 7. What day of the week was your cabin assigned? *Thursday *
> 8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Noticed it around 6pm *
> 9. What month is your cruise? *January *
> 10. Castaway Club?* Silver*
> 11. How long ago did you book* 3 weeks ago *


We are also on a January sailing on the Fantasy.  Booked 3 weeks ago also and got the same upgrade.  We booked as a crew rate so I did not expect any upgrades.....I expected the 'leftovers'


----------

